# Naruto 688 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jul 30, 2014)

Discuss pwease.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 30, 2014)

Kaguya lost her BZ arm. 

I anticipate more tears.


----------



## BeBreezy (Jul 30, 2014)

Naruto's philosophy versus Black Zetsu's.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jul 30, 2014)

Naruto shows more impressive feats. Sasuke continues to disappoint.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2014)

Sasuke goes jelly mode and powers-up. Sasuke fans troll, Naruto fans damage control, Nesha deletes post.

Everything is right in Klue's world. .


----------



## vered (Jul 30, 2014)

Naruto finally shows his bijuu mode.
It seems to go that way.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 30, 2014)

Kaguya regrows arm and BZ, then back to square one.


----------



## RBL (Jul 30, 2014)

I think neji is going to revive next chapter


----------



## Mariko (Jul 30, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Kaguya fixes her arm and Naruto's megazord.



Something like this I guess...  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or Naruto awakens the rinnegan...


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, obviously Kaguya is going to regenerate her arm and Naruto will show off his Asura mode. But that aside I'll stick to my prediction from a couple of weeks ago and say BZ is going to die and Kaguya will finally take the front seat as the antagonist of the fight.


----------



## calimike (Jul 30, 2014)

Naruto turn badass mode  Kaguya escaped to dimension.

WSJ #37-38 next week due to Obon holiday. WSJ #39 return on 8/25 normal.

EDIT: This year
#37-38 (8/11)
Break (8/18)
#39 (8/25


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2014)

calimike said:


> Naruto turn badass mode  Kaguya escaped to dimension.
> 
> WSJ #37-38 next week due to Obon holiday. WSJ #39 return on 8/25 normal.



Are you telling me that there isn't a chapter next week? :sanji


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> Are you telling me that there isn't a chapter next week? :sanji



Yup. It'll be back on the 13th I believe.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2014)

So next week is a double issue? Or this one?

I think naruto finally will use his mecha

Kakashi has been saying he is useless maybe he will get to finish off bz and show he is not.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2014)

No chapter next week? Aw dang 

I predict BZ crying mommy D:


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 30, 2014)

BZ dies. With the lose of her child Kaguya goes crazy becoming a drooling tree monster.


----------



## vered (Jul 30, 2014)

next week is the double issue which means we'll get a chapter next week but not the week afterwards.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 30, 2014)

Black Zetsu: Ah fuck, no, looks like I'm done for, bye.
*Next page*
Black Zetsu: Sup?
Naruto: Can you even die?
Black Zetsu: I don't even fucking know to be honest.

So, Black Zetsu focus, "dies" at the end, but whenever his preparations for whatever he wants is done he'll reappear with Zetsu bros.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 30, 2014)

*Chapter 688 Prediction:*  Life and Death

Naruto's angry that another person has died for his sake, and he goes all out (like he always does in big battles), and surprises Kakashi, Sakura, Sasuke, and even Kagura.   She is forced back and Black Zetsu starts to take form and we learn more about what he is.


----------



## NW (Jul 30, 2014)

I predict Obito will revive next chapter


----------



## Katy Perry (Jul 30, 2014)

Black Zetsu gets fodderized.
Kaguya on the verge of death.
Orochimaru is plotting something...


----------



## Rose (Jul 31, 2014)

Kaguya gets mad because of Naruto landing a hit. She goes apeshit with the cliffhanger being some major damage done by Kaguya.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2014)

They try catch kaguya before she can get bz back and try to seal her.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 31, 2014)

Naruto kick some asses by rage and anger, Kaguya fall like a bird, while BZ was just smiling and says his plan is still on the right track.

BZ starts to take over Kaguya or the sealing plan starts.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 31, 2014)

Hokages arrive to the scene, hopefully.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jul 31, 2014)

*Ch. 688: Okay I Guess*

Naruto: Okay team, let's win this one for the coolest guy ever- me I mean Obito.
Sakura: Um, Naruto...
Naruto: What is it Sakura?
Sakura: I mean, sure Obito helped us in the end but isn't that a bit overboard?
Naruto: What do you mean?
Sasuke: Naruto, I could use a little help here!
Sakura: He still kinda killed tens of thousands of people -including your parents-, threw countless others into misery, and started the war which made this whole mess possible.
Naruto: So what's your point?
Sasuke: NARUTO!
Naruto: HOLD ON A SECOND, OKAY?!  So what is it, Sakura?
Sakura: I'm just saying maybe it's not appropriate to overlook all the terrible things he did and dub him the coolest person to ever live.
Naruto: *laughs* Oh, that's all?  Well don't worry about all that.  You see Sakura, Obito used his dying breath to acknowledge my awesomeness, thus absolving himself of all sins.  It comes with the "child of prophecy who will bring about peace on Earth" thing.
Sakura: So you're basically saying he's cool now because he said nice things about you.
Naruto: Correct.
Sakura: God, you're such a whore.
Sasuke: OH GOD MY LEGS. WHERE ARE MY LEGS?
Sakura: Kakashi, say something to Naruto!  Or are you just going to stand around doing nothing?
Kakashi: Oh, what?  Ah.  Well you see, I've been doing this for so long it seems I've completely forgotten how to do anything else.
Sakura: Alright that's it, fuck the both of you.  I'll take care of this myself.  Don't worry Sasukee, I'm comin' for ya!
Sasuke: I HAVE NEVER KNOWN SUCH SUFFERING
Sakura: Hey Kaguya, you evil BITCH!  This ends now!
*gets one-shotted*
Naruto: OH NO, SAKURA!  DAMN YOU KAGUYA, SHE WAS OKAY I GUESS!
Kakashi: Okay?  You guess?
Naruto: Well yeah.  She didn't give a death monologue acknowledging my absolute moral perfection, so she's just... okay, I guess.
Kakashi: God, you're such a whore.
Sasuke: AJKLJFLKKNOLKJLKAHJODKNDKLNFDLKJJJjjjj....


----------



## Trojan (Jul 31, 2014)

There are 2 chapters left for this volume.
I think it's really possible that the Hokages will arrive in the next chapter.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2014)

I predict that Black Zetsu trolls Naruto.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 31, 2014)

I predict Black Zetsu goes big like a Bijuu mode, zero tails...


----------



## Angry Hermit (Aug 1, 2014)

Sasuke may try to land an attack now, but I suspect it'll be something along the lines of:
 Kaguya: Blah Blah suprised Blah Blah.
BZ: Mom blah blah chakra yin yang blah blah.
Kakashi: Obito...Rin... Blah blah sacrifice blah blah
Kaguya: Now it is "time".
CHAPTER OVER


----------



## kanpyo7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Naruto kills Black Zetsu, Kaguya goes batshit (he is her "ideal son" after all). Shouldn't be too much longer before her eye goes 12-tomoe and she transforms back into the 100% Juubi like she did against her two sons.

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say becoming the Juubi is related to "that time" Zetsu mentioned and segues into her true goal.

Gonna go even further out on a limb and predict that at the beginning of the universe there were multiple Shinjuu shot out at many different planets across space, and from these Shinjuu all intelligent life is born.

Her goal is to sail the cosmos with Naruto's planet as her vessel and assimilate all these planets and Shinjuu unto herself, using her Zetsu army to exterminate any resistance these planets locals might put up. With every Shinjuu fused with her there is no longer any possibility of others eating the fruit and therefore no one who could possibly resist her. All life would be one with her and she would then be a complete goddess.

FFVII-esque? A bit. But it's better than there randomly being an alien army stronger than her out there.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 1, 2014)

Naruto turns BZ into the SoSP staff and beats Kaguya to death to the shock of Kakashi and  Sakura.  Sasuke attempts to backstab Naruto but Naruto dodges saying he's felt Sasuke's hatred since he arrived.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 1, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> *Ch. 688: Okay I Guess*
> 
> Naruto: Okay team, let's win this one for the coolest guy ever- me I mean Obito.
> Sakura: Um, Naruto...
> ...



Lmfao 

I predict Naruto rages and fights aggressively..you know, main character stuff. Looks cool, awesome, "omg how did he do that" kind of thing.


----------



## Obitomo (Aug 1, 2014)

I reckon the chap will just be filled with fucking speed feats.
FUCKING SPEED FEATS FOR EVERYONE.

Except Sakura, screw her.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 2, 2014)

Fast forward to the end of this bullshit fight.

That is what everybody wants so the plot can actually move forward


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 2, 2014)

I have this feeling that all chapter will be dedicated to Obito/Rin.

*shudders*


----------



## Sardorim (Aug 2, 2014)

I predict that Kakashi will find a way to help and realize that he doesn't need the Sharingan to be important and that he should keep on living. After all, Sakura has no Bloodline Power, Sage handing out power-ups to her or even a Tailed Beast yet look at how strong she is now!

She's also a Chakra Fountain. Girl doesn't ever seem to run out, at this point she should be way over her limits.

Besides, she needs to make Sasuke eat his own words again by showing him that he would be screwed without the rest of the them. Having her bail Sasuke out of where Kaguya put him, because he was careless, isn't enough. She really needs to hammer it in!

So I predict that Sasuke once more puts himself in a bad position in this fight and either Sakura, Kakashi or Naruto will have to save him from himself yet again while he brushes it off as nothing because he refuses to acknowledge being saved.


----------



## lain2501 (Aug 2, 2014)

humm some Narutoism speech + Kakashi lamenting on Obito's death.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 2, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> humm some Narutoism speech + Kakashi lamenting on Obito's death.



incoming SSJwhitefangSO6P Kakashi!!!


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 2, 2014)

Kaguya Gets Sealed by NAruto and Sasuke. Black Zetsu Is revealed to be Jashin. Black Zetsu heads back to the real world and attaches to his real body Its revealed Hagoromo Gave them a jutsu to start bring people back to life from Zetsufication and how to break the genjutsu control over them.

Taka, The Rookies,The Kages and other Choice Shinobi have already been revived when Black Zetsu interrupts them by combining with White Zetsu and absorbs All of the Chakra from Madara's Lower half. Jashin is reborn and we go on a week break


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 2, 2014)

I predict Naruto gets mad.


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2014)

Revy said:


> I predict Naruto gets mad.



and every other character is ok with it but then sasuke gets mad


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 2, 2014)

Naruto 688: Pain

Naruto Kicks Kaguya's ass like hell, while Kaguya's arm went downhill with Zetsu.  Kaguya regains a new arm and goes berzerk despist her weakly moves.

Naruto TnJ Kaguya about how to vaue life and friends and not forgiving Kaguya for her actions.

Naruto and Kaguya engaged in Godlike Fight.

Sasuke just stand in awe and says he needs to recharge his eyes for the sealing.

Scene to Edo Kages and Hago initiating his eye jutsus to open a portal to enter the dimensions.

Let's go back to the Tree, a long snkey tongue goes out of those mummy thing cloths, and it's either Oro or Kabuto.

Back to Nardo and Kaguya.

Kaguya is weakened and Naruto and Sasuke finally prepares for the sealing, when suddenly BZ erupts like hell and unleases his true form and he absorbs Kaguya inside him. Saying.
"Im sorry mom, this is my plan. And you were a part of it."

Chapter ends with giant BZ forms a beastball of unique variant.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I have this feeling that all chapter will be dedicated to Obito/Rin.
> 
> *shudders*



I am pretty sure they are done now.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 3, 2014)

Enough Obito and Rin please, this is not their manga


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2014)

Naw son. It's Rinnegan time.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naw son. It's Rinnegan time.



Kaguya Gets sealed. We found out Sasuke can phase through attacks and Sauske shifting ability is actually a mangekyo technique while the ability to see inside limbo is rinnegan. Plain on eyesight vision Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Kaguya Gets sealed. We found out Sasuke can phase through attacks and Sauske shifting ability is actually a mangekyo technique while the ability to see inside limbo is rinnegan. Plain on eyesight vision Rinnegan.



Like , keep the dream alive.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Like , keep the dream alive.



Senjutsu Susano-o Was foreshadowed. And Susano-o is a mangekyo Technique. 

*Mangekyo Technique Senjutus Susano-o*.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Senjutsu Susano-o Was foreshadowed. And Susano-o is a mangekyo Technique.
> 
> *Mangekyo Technique Senjutus Susano-o*.



Which will only see the light of day through Sasuke's Rinnegan. 


Tomoed Rinnegan is a Senpo Rinnegan. Confirmation, coming soon.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Which will only see the light of day through Sasuke's Rinnegan.
> 
> 
> Tomoed Rinnegan is a Senpo Rinnegan. Confirmation, coming soon.



Its all Rinne Baby. Its just going to be on the forehead.

Kaguya=Rinne Minds Eye Byakugan
Madara= Rinne Minds Eyes Rinnegan

And when Sasuke Masters his doujutsu. He will find that true power of the Mangekyo with the....

Senjutsu Sasuke=Rinne Minds Eye Mangekyo.

*Just Feel in the Blanks with the Respective Doujutsu*


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 3, 2014)

I wonder if something will change in kaguya after beign separeted from BZ.... I mean what if he was the one blocking kaguyas mind, emotions, memories and feelings.... since how did he know that kaguya remembered about her kids and started crying... he had to be connected to her mind somehow

since usually he was the one to control kaguyas actions... so maybe after the separation kaguyas memories will return and she will turn out not to be such a bad person... but just a person who ended up as beign manipulated by the entity which is BZ


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Its all Rinne Baby. Its just going to be on the forehead.
> 
> Kaguya=Rinne Minds Eye Byakugan
> Madara= Rinne Minds Eyes Rinnegan
> ...


i am sorry but the manga is ending soon, and sasuke has yet to show half the talent anyone had with every doujutsus 

what i mean by that is when he gets an upgrade, he cant surpass another with that same eye. 

MS = cant handle susano'o for more than a few seconds and his genjutsu is shit compared to itachi. only good in amaterasu.

EMS = cant surpass madara.

rennigan and ST =  obito had better ST, nagato used rennigan juts, and madara owned the two even when he had ST for a few seconds via kakashi's eye.

now, all sasuke does is spam ST and susano'o is useless except for protecting against the one time used MT.

face it............. sasuke is dead meet with that sharinnigan


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am sorry but the manga is ending soon, and sasuke has yet to show half the talent anyone had with every doujutsus
> 
> what i mean by that is when he gets an upgrade, he cant surpass another with that same eye.



That not manga law. Every Doujutsu has an origin except for the Mangekyo. We know where byakugan and Regulard Sharingan and RInnegan comes from. But nothing is stated about Mangekyo and kishi has hyped it up. Considering how many techniques it has and judging by the history of Sasuke and Madara being the only ones to Awaken Choku Tomoe(EMS)with Madara abandoning his Uchiha roots. 

Also the Manga ending. You do know that the movie is part of a New Era project designed to connect the original work to the new era project. So either kishi is creating another manga and dropping the Naruto title and the new manga is going to take place in Narutoverse. Or Kishi is gearing up to establish a whole Part 3 to take care of Sasuke. This year we only have 20 chapters left MAX. That is not enough to wrap up everything smoothly in this manga considering all the mysteries we have. Kaguya needs to be sealed and Black Zetsu needs to be taken care of. We must find out Sasuke goal then have Naruto vs Sasuke happen. Thats not enough to time.

Kishi has also had Sasuke consider Taka an organization which leads me to believe Sasuke is actually going to be a threat greater than Madara. Because he will actually have strong allies and possibly with Oro and Kabuto help have a village to back him as well.



> MS = cant handle susano'o for more than a few seconds and his genjutsu is shit compared to itachi. only good in amaterasu.


Itachi can't handle susano-o for more than a few seconds. And Sasuke against danzo was spamming it for over half the fight. So what. Itachi was talking about no one perfect and sometimes they are ment to be two sides of the same coin. Itachi was better at genjutsu, and tsukiyomi. Sasuke was better at Enton and Amaterasu.



> EMS = cant surpass madara.


Considering Sasuke outmanuvered a Senjutsu & Senju DNA enhanced Madara. And Madara really only has shown big katons and Susano-o. Sasuke has demonstrated that he has more than enough to deal with Madara. EMS Sasuke>>>EMS MAdara.



> rennigan and ST =  obito had better ST, nagato used rennigan juts, and madara owned the two even when he had ST for a few seconds via kakashi's eye.



I douubt that. Sasuke is superior with speed being instant for the activation. Its definetly outfitted for more Offensive Combat. And Madara didnt own jackshit. Perhaps one on one maybe. But Madara was already demonstrating against Sasuke he could not keep up with it. Its honestly was only a matter a time before Sasuke made Madara downfall in the hands of the new generation a reality.

Sasuke ST= Better for Offense
Obito ST=Better for Support
FTG=Better for Defense.



> now, all sasuke does is spam ST and susano'o is useless except for protecting against the one time used MT.



Sasuke needs Senjutsu. Only Yin & yang and Inyoto techniques work. No Basic Ninjutsu has an effect. But even then those own insufficient options as we can see Remember in order to be super effective against Juubi Jin. You must have senjutsu. We know what Sasuke senjutsu techniques look like. His Senjutsu Susano-o has those tribal Curse Seal Marks on them. And Sasuke Chidori is black and looks like real lightning. Reason Naruto attacks are more effective is because he has Senjutsu Chakra. Kishi had to gimp Sasuke earlier on to create this advantage to make naruto look good.



> face it............. sasuke is dead meet with that sharinnigan



You know. We have only Seen the Sharinnegan on the forehead outside of Sasuke. And considering its buddist connection to the ten realms/paths of existence. And how Realization and discover of self leads to perfection. It quite possible Sasuke will come to a point and Unlock its true power. Because something tells me its incomplete. As you can see through the pattern between Madara and Kaguya that I demonstrated.


Long live Dat True Power


----------



## TRN (Aug 3, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> That not manga law. Every Doujutsu has an origin except for the
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Bookmark 


None of this fanfiction trash is going to happen as addy said


Anyway I predic that Naruto widening the gap even further between him and anyone else.   That Naruto Sage Senjutsu of the Ashura Six Path Mode aka Ashura Wrath aka Baby Shake aka God


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Its all Rinne Baby. Its just going to be on the forehead.
> 
> Kaguya=Rinne Minds Eye Byakugan
> Madara= Rinne Minds Eyes Rinnegan
> ...



Pointless.

Rinnegan is a greater form of the Sharingan. Byakugan is something entirely different. 

If he wants to surpass Madara, then he must acquire superior eyes. And to do that, he requires the Rinnegan's true power, which is only realized when both eyes are together. 

Senpo Rinnegan is a promise; Senpo Mangekyou is a failed dream.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 3, 2014)

1

The next chapter will focus a little bit on Rikudou and the Hokage before switching to Kaguya's retaliation.

The issue with this arc is the fact that three villains have been effectively carrying out the same role. Arc could have been cut by about 150 chapters by simply focusing on Obito/Tobi and calling it a wrap. Instead things are stuck on a loop.

I'm not against bringing in new villains but they shouldn't extend a period in the story that's reaching its natural conclusion.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 3, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Instead things are stuck on a loop.



A loop, you say


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Aug 3, 2014)

I predict some Kakashi angst, Naruto rage, and indifference from everyone else.

I also expect Kaguya to be panicking without her guidance.


----------



## takL (Aug 3, 2014)

i predict kaguya goes into orgress mode.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2014)

takL said:


> i predict kaguya goes into orgress mode.



she will shrek out 

although, if kaguya is half the character princess viona was, i wouldn't mind that 



Csdabest said:


> That not manga law. Every Doujutsu has an origin except for the Mangekyo. We know where byakugan and Regulard Sharingan and RInnegan comes from. But nothing is stated about Mangekyo and kishi has hyped it up. Considering how many techniques it has and judging by the history of Sasuke and Madara being the only ones to Awaken Choku Tomoe(EMS)with Madara abandoning his Uchiha roots.
> 
> Also the Manga ending. You do know that the movie is part of a New Era project designed to connect the original work to the new era project. So either kishi is creating another manga and dropping the Naruto title and the new manga is going to take place in Narutoverse. Or Kishi is gearing up to establish a whole Part 3 to take care of Sasuke. This year we only have 20 chapters left MAX. That is not enough to wrap up everything smoothly in this manga considering all the mysteries we have. Kaguya needs to be sealed and Black Zetsu needs to be taken care of. We must find out Sasuke goal then have Naruto vs Sasuke happen. Thats not enough to time.
> 
> ...


i am sorry but no. 

for some reason, dont ask me what, kishimoto decided to nerf sasuke a lot with each upgrade he got. 

naruto, however, proved to surpass his predecessors with each upgrade.

i don't know why. even as an itachi tard, i have to admit that sasuke should be beyond itachi at this point but he isn't. 

before you tell me that sasuke will learn the rennigan jutsu, he wont. he learned ST from nowhere like naruto can do shit he never learned in the first place he could. what i mean is if sasuke was going to be that strong, he would have already learned them. 

the only reason i think sauske is treated like this is so kishimoto can make sasuke into part 1 sasuke again to see how useless he really is. he might even go to orochimaru and ashk him to upgrade him even though he doesn't need to given his power is already OP but for some reason, kishi does not want sasuke to be good at anything but limited ST, susano'o, and ameterasu when he has the tools to know all elements (he already has 2), almost copy any jutsu he sees with his EMS eye and even give sasuke CS/senjutsu but you  know what? kishi doesn't want that for sasuke for a very long time.

this potential shit i hear about sasuke by orochimaru and people on this forums has never been reached by him and never will. 

just like naruto, he will spam some jutsus until the battle ends but unlike naruto, sasuke has more to offer but will never do that.

give up, the dream is dead and kishi killed it 

i don't buy naruto vols or support them because i want this manga to end for this mistreatment and everytime i want to buy a vol containing chapters i liked even if it is japanese and i don't care (which are really cheap btw!!!), i always remember crap like this in later chapters making that vol pointless like sasuke acting like he is about to be a hero but then we are wrong. 

hope in this manga is for the idiots. read the manga for the lulz, that is the only thing certain.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 3, 2014)

Sasuke would beat the breaks off of Itachi.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 3, 2014)

Itachi has stomped one Rinnegan user, and he'd put Sasuke to shame if he was here.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Sasuke would beat the breaks off of Itachi.



that is the theory....... but sasuke is somehow  making that theory into nothing more than fanfiction with his upgrades.

sasuke can have the power of doctor manhattan from the watchmen and he would still somehow look like a noob compared to itachi.

i am not wanking to itachi but this is how kishi presents sasuke. MS and still a noob, EMS and still a noob, rennigan with RS chakra and still a noob.

what dose sasuke have to show for since he got MS aside from a nerfed madara and a white zetsu?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am sorry but no.
> 
> for some reason, dont ask me what, kishimoto decided to nerf sasuke a lot with each upgrade he got.
> 
> ...



And that is only in the power level field.

Prepare as Kishimoto makes Sasuke's current goal turn out to be something stupid and super duper wrong just so messiah Naruto can continue to be the only one who's ever correct.



takL said:


> i predict kaguya goes into orgress mode.



Kaguya will take everyone to a place surrounded by mud and marshes and tell them:

This is my swamp.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 3, 2014)

I just hope Kakashi will be able to help soon.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 3, 2014)

I predict Naruto says "Kaguya and the black stuff in her sleeve were the coolest dudes in my verse " after having sealed them.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 3, 2014)

Predicting the obivous.

- BZ gets killed or sealed
- Kaguya gets very angry since BZ is her son... and goes rampart mode
- Naruto and Sasuke now show their big guns
- Sakura and Kakashi talk about stuff
- Hokage's and Hagaromo are making the jutsu to release the MT ( It was foreshadowed )


----------



## Gunners (Aug 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> that is the theory....... but sasuke is somehow  making that theory into nothing more than fanfiction with his upgrades.
> 
> sasuke can have the power of doctor manhattan from the watchmen and he would still somehow look like a noob compared to itachi.
> 
> ...



Itachi's Genjutsu= Sasuke eyes are superior to the point that he would see through and break any of his illusions. 

Itachi's Fire Techniques= Sasuke would either swallow up or control his greatest flames. 

Itachi's Susuano= Sasuke would step on Itachi's with his much bigger one. 

It would be a one sided beat down. The fact that Sasuke easily spanked Madara should be enough to tell you that even on the most basic level Sasuke is Itachi's superior. 
________

Anyway, I suspect that this chapter will involve Sasuke and Naruto grouping up. Usually Kishimoto allows him to have an outburst of energy and emotion, but it is then followed by him linking up with his partners (Against Pein, he teamed up with the frogs; against the Raikage, he teamed up with Bee; against Obito, he teamed up with Bee; against Obito, he teamed up with Sasuke). 

I suspect they'll do their little technique, but this time around it won't be enough.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> And that is only in the power level field.
> 
> Prepare as Kishimoto makes Sasuke's current goal turn out to be something stupid and super duper wrong just so messiah Naruto can continue to be the only one who's ever correct.


he already made sasuke's goal fucking stupid and his "hidden goal" he told RS is the same crappy goal of being hokage because he wants to change shit. however, kishi will make it sound like "only i can change the system and no one one else!!!" unlike naruto who was like "my friends and shit". 

its not even up for questions 



> Kaguya will take everyone to a place surrounded by mud and marshes and tell them:
> 
> This is my swamp.


good time because part 3 is up :33
[YOUTUBE]hH_rHi5EHdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 3, 2014)

Cmon we all know Sasuke is and will be Danzo 2.0 in almoust every damn aspect. He changes the system with his rule... cuz why not ? And he wants to burn the super weapons aka the bijuu's.

If you destroy every weapon in the world, people will still find a a way to make a stick and kill you with it.
Going you're way only... will not make the world better

Naruto will be right cuz his a TNJ master just like Mandela... the stuff he says will reach other people and that would make a better world. 

But both are needed since Naruto will be the people's man and Sasuke will do the job of making a new tehincally system. 
Just like a president.... Nar to is the face and has some powers but the people behind him are also playing a major role.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Cmon we all know Sasuke is and will be Danzo 2.0 in almoust every damn aspect. He changes the system with his rule... cuz why not ? And he wants to burn the super weapons aka the bijuu's.
> 
> If you destoy every weapon in the world, people will still find a a way to make a stick and kill you with it.
> Going you're way only will not make the world better
> ...


yeah, that is pretty much what will happen. 

danzu was not hokage but he did what he wanted making saratubi useless as fuck but if sasuke does what he wants and creates a new system working in the shadows then fuck being hokage


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, that is pretty much what will happen.
> 
> danzu was not hokage but he did what he wanted making saratubi useless as fuck but if sasuke does what he wants and creates a new system working in the shadows then fuck being hokage



If danzo and sarutobi would have worked in a good balance things would have been alot better, the shadow and the light need a balance to work.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 3, 2014)

I think the Bijuu will all be sealed away along with Kaguya once all this is eventually over.

So the only S-Class special powers Naruto will have are Sage Mode & Rasen Shuriken.

And Sasuke will have his EMS. If he survives.


----------



## takL (Aug 3, 2014)

the 9 bijus will be freed.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 3, 2014)

takL said:


> the 9 bijus will be freed.



The ones in Kaguya yes since they are the "real bijuu's" Naruto will hold the Yin Kurama and the other bijuu chakra.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2014)

I think bz will end up being Kakashi's opponent along with sakura maybe. He has been saying a lot lately he will end up being useful in the end I can see him taking on BZ while naruto and sasuke take on kaguya after naruto torn her arm with bz off.


----------



## Obitomo (Aug 3, 2014)

Does anyone think that Naruto will attempt to harbor all bijuu within him?
Or maybe after all of this the ultimate showdown between Naruto and Sasuke begins, with Sasuke wanting to kill the bijuu and Naruto wanting to save them.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> she will shrek out
> 
> although, if kaguya is half the character princess viona was, i wouldn't mind that



If she shreks out it's all ogre, Sasuke and Naruto will be shrekt.

I predict the hokage and armless clown to come in this chap.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 3, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Does anyone think that Naruto will attempt to harbor all bijuu within him?
> Or maybe after all of this the ultimate showdown between Naruto and Sasuke begins, with Sasuke wanting to kill the bijuu and Naruto wanting to save them.



I doubt it. I bet this is why kishi made yin kurama and bijuu's giving chakra.
Naruto will have the bijuu's chakra and the tailead beast will also be free at the same time .


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 3, 2014)

My final ideai is that hago will use his eye jutsus like Sasuke to open a portal to the dimensions and they will enter


----------



## titantron91 (Aug 3, 2014)

Black Zetsu and Kaguya rages.

Black Zetsu can't believe how Naruto be so fast when Sasuke with S/T can't even touch them.

Sasuke scolds BZ for not understanding the meaning of teamwork, despite having the strongest tag teammate (Kaguya). He adds that it's a matter of diversion, not speed.

Black Zetsu points out that Sasuke used Naruto's chakra build-up for an attack as a diversion as he prepared to charge up to teleport Naruto nearer to Kaguya. Sasuke knew that even if he gets caught charging up chakra, BZ and Kaguya will think that he will be the one to attack. And even if Naruto does attack, then they'll focus on Sauce because he's faster.

BZ paid more attention on Sasuke's implied attack stance and chakra build-up  when in fact, he used this instance as a decoy so that Naruto's attack can connect, giving Kaguya and BZ no room or time to react.

When Sauce teleported Naruto near Kaguya, Naruto's attack connected, severing BZ and Kaguya's arm from her.

Kaguya screams in pain.

Naruto acknowledges Sasuke's plan as even he did not expect it. He did not even expect that he can wreck Kaguya's arm in one blitz.

Sasuke points out the importance of paying attention to the situation through what happened.

NF explodes as Sauce haters cry oceans and Saucetards ejaculate their own share of oceans.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 4, 2014)

Is the break this week or next week?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 4, 2014)

titantron91 said:


> Black Zetsu and Kaguya rages.
> 
> Black Zetsu can't believe how Naruto be so fast when Sasuke with S/T can't even touch them.
> 
> ...


This is a prediction for a Sasuke fan...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 4, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Is the break this week or next week?



This week is a double issue. That means no chapter next week.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 4, 2014)

Thought so

Thanks


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> The ones in Kaguya yes since they are the "real bijuu's" Naruto will hold the Yin Kurama and the other bijuu chakra.



Yang Kurama? 

I hope he gains all Nine though; Sasuke will have no choice but to acquire another Rinnegan.


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yang Kurama?
> 
> *I hope he gains all Nine though; Sasuke will have no choice but to acquire another Rinnegan.*



more useless crap added t osasuke 



The Faceless Man said:


> This week is a double issue. That means no chapter next week.



so a cliffhanger? 

well, i predict naruto will deal the death blow with some TNJ reminding kaguya her of her son but then zetsu stabs her in the back and the chapter ends with a "what a twist?".......... again........ after a few chapters since madara died 


and we be like "what was the point of the hokages, or sasuke?" :ignoramus


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> so a cliffhanger?
> 
> well, i predict naruto will deal the death blow with some TNJ reminding kaguya her of her son but then zetsu stabs her in the back and the chapter ends with a "what a twist?".......... again........ after a few chapters since madara died
> 
> ...



The hokage's will be the cliffhanger... I think.
Kaguya's time is not over...  her army plan and the origins are yet to be explained.
And the sealing might not work so a long TNJ could happen



Klue said:


> Yang Kurama?
> 
> I hope he gains all Nine though; Sasuke will have no choice but to acquire another Rinnegan.



So you predict another "red rinnegan"


----------



## The greatest evil (Aug 4, 2014)

next chapter
kaguya will be sealed


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> The hokage's will be the cliffhanger... I think.
> Kaguya's time is not over...  her army plan and the origins are yet to be explained.
> And the sealing might not work so a long TNJ could happen
> 
> ...



what i mean is that zetsu  might take over kaguya in order to go on with  his own plan this chapter. 

she, however,  gets tnjd or something


----------



## Mateush (Aug 4, 2014)

I?m interested about if BZ and Kaguya will be seperated and fight on their own. Or if they will merge again. 

I hope they will be seperated


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So you predict another "red rinnegan"



Color doesn't matter.


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Color doesn't matter.



i remember  a certain black  guy beinh mad over  a  gray rennigan  not being red


----------



## Escargon (Aug 4, 2014)

Dont let the seal cliffhanger fool you. Remember when Naruto headbutt Tobis mask before a break? 

*FINALLY SEALED KAGUYA*

Two weeks later: *NOPE JUST A CLONE*

Pure Naruto quality.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 4, 2014)

I think Kakashi will figure out how to get Black Zetsu of his mum and defeat him.
but before that he'll receive a power up...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 4, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Dont let the seal cliffhanger fool you. Remember when Naruto headbutt Tobis mask before a break?
> 
> *FINALLY SEALED KAGUYA*
> 
> ...



Naruto finally shows his BijuuAvatar  its about damn time !


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2014)

so more generic  shit


----------



## Panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Naruto better be showing that new BM


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2014)

what kills me is that sasuke shows his new susano'o as his only new upgrade while naruto shows a new upgrade each chapter but sasuke is no jelly for some reason


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> what kills me is that sasuke shows his new susano'o as his only new upgrade while naruto shows a new upgrade each chapter but sasuke is no jelly for some reason



And he still has 5 more bijuu powers to show  and the Bijuuavatar 
Im guessing sasuke will also get a new power soon.


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> And he still has 5 more bijuu powers to show  and the Bijuuavatar
> Im guessing sasuke will also get a new power soon.



sasuke's got his EMS and did jack shit with it lol. didn't even get to see that amaterasu susano'o of his  which looked much cooler than this crap he has. 

i think kishi doesnt know what to do with sasuke.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 4, 2014)

Sasuke's only hope is getting a right Sharinnegan eye. Probably what Kishi's waiting for.

Naruto better not get anymore power-ups before the end of the series. Of course now that I've said that, he'll probably get double Rinnegan, a sharinnegan on his forehead, become a host of the full powered Juubi and absorb everyone's chakra from Kaguya.

It's all part of Naruto's plan to friend everyone into entrusting him with their power and then ruling the universe.


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2014)

no more sharinnigan  

it looks shit


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 4, 2014)

This sharinnegan only makes Sasuke have a christmas light in his eye socket.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree it looks terrible, but I can't foresee much else for Sasuke. 

Maybe the best solution for the manga is for everyone to lose their borrowed powers by the end of it and get a bit closer to traditional ninja's again. No more Bijuu's, senju DNA, stolen/gifted eyes, ect.


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2014)

i wish kishi dehypes sasuke again like he did with taking his CS2 away.

he would be weaker but that would mean no more shariningan shit


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 4, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Sasuke's only hope is getting a right Sharinnegan eye. Probably what Kishi's waiting for.
> 
> Naruto better not get anymore power-ups before the end of the series. Of course now that I've said that, he'll probably get double Rinnegan, a sharinnegan on his forehead, become a host of the full powered Juubi and absorb everyone's chakra from Kaguya.
> 
> It's all part of Naruto's plan to friend everyone into entrusting him with their power and then ruling the universe.



Naruto wants to share his chakra with everyone and then TNJ.... making them all share his dreams and flashbacks. He will have his Mugen TNJ.

The power that converts everyone.
Naruto is the villain 



Addy said:


> sasuke's got his EMS and did jack shit with it lol. didn't even get to see that amaterasu susano'o of his  which looked much cooler than this crap he has.
> 
> i think kishi doesnt know what to do with sasuke.



EMS grants you spam of Amaterasu and Susanoo  also the PS power.
Nagato was the only one who has some cool Rinnegan powers.

Madara's limbo is kind of a hax shadow clone... meh but still better then sasuke limited range teleportation with cool down


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> EMS grants you spam of Amaterasu and Susanoo  also the PS power.
> Nagato was the only one who has some cool Rinnegan powers.
> 
> Madara's limbo is kind of a hax shadow clone... meh but still better then sasuke limited range teleportation with cool down



i know that but we didnt see sasuke use his susano'o while having the EMS which looked much cooler than this.......... crap susano'o. you know how much i face palmed at the design of this new PS susano'o? the last time i facepalmed at a design was naruto and sasuke's combo susano'o kyuubi attack which was horse shit compared to madara's 

madara didn't have new techs as much as nagato's but i have to admit that madara made them more fun to use 

remember when he one shot sasuke and naruto killing them? :rofl

i don't care what people say, they were dead


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> i know that but we didnt see sasuke use his susano'o while having the EMS which looked much cooler than this.......... crap susano'o. you know how much i face palmed at the design of this new PS susano'o? the last time i facepalmed at a design was naruto and sasuke's combo susano'o kyuubi attack which was horse shit compared to madara's
> 
> madara didn't have new techs as much as nagato's but i have to admit that madara made them more fun to use
> 
> ...



Im waiting for the Naruto Bijuu avatat if its ugly like Ashura im going to rant the shit out . I want 3 heads and 6 arms like any other Asura being !
And yes Madara mech was a bit better then Naruto fuse with Sasuke mech.

The plot was strong when they died...  Im still a bit disgusted how Killer Bee survived that was such horseshit.... his not even uzumaki.


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 4, 2014)

With the preview and with Sasuke's PS out New Bijuu avatar Naruto and PS Sasuke vs Juubi Kaguya seems likely next chapter.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto wants to share his chakra with everyone and then TNJ.... making them all share his dreams and flashbacks. He will have his Mugen TNJ.
> 
> The power that converts everyone.
> Naruto is the villain
> ...



Shisui's ability has a 10 year cooldown, something like that.

The more broken it is, the greater are the drawbacks.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 4, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Shisui's ability has a 10 year cooldown, something like that.
> 
> The more broken it is, the greater are the drawbacks.



So you are saying that without hashirama chakra or the thing kabuto put in him.. Sasuke cool down for his ability could be even worse then 30-40 sec ? Well that sucks even worse.

And I don't find Sasuke ability broken...  someone with good reflexes and sensing can escape.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 4, 2014)

I just hope the fight becomes a nuke fest now. 
And fuck I can't believe Obito is like gone...GONE.

He's coming back right? Lol.
It took me a good 2 weeks to accept Itachi is gone GONE too.


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2014)

Can't seem to find the preview for this week's chapter.

Help pwease.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 4, 2014)

Your still looking at previews?


----------



## Mateush (Aug 4, 2014)

I think a few (included myself almost) forgot that it been implied Naruto is a mind reader. He proved it quite a few times (Hinata, Minato, Sasuke and more). So I say he can read Sasuke almost like a book and maybe he can do it too (only for his dear Naruto).


----------



## Mateush (Aug 4, 2014)

And the 1 week older preview (?) about they finally seal Kaguya which hasn?t happened yet.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 4, 2014)

No sealing please...just killing...she was sealed in the past...she needs to be killed to erase her mistakes..


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Your still looking at previews?



Nothing else to talk about.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So you are saying that without hashirama chakra or the thing kabuto put in him.. Sasuke cool down for his ability could be even worse then 30-40 sec ? Well that sucks even worse.
> 
> And I don't find Sasuke ability broken...  someone with good reflexes and sensing can escape.



Now, such statement was never made on screen.  It's a theory at best.


*Someone with a instant ability like a doujutsu.

Just like Danzo and Kakashi were unable to dodge the Susano arrows by normal means.

Sasuke's technique isn't limited to teleporting himself from point A to B. It has also been shown to be capable of moving the opponent to any spot he wants, like he did to Kaguya and Madara (stabbed by Sasuke's katana mid air).

It's an effective way to make sure an enemy is hit by the attack. A long ranged jutsu won't miss if Sasuke warps his foe into the jutsu's path in the last moment.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 5, 2014)

the issue is also like this: After sasuke recharges, how many times can he use his eye? once, twice, or more? and the recharge again.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 5, 2014)

Maybe it?s like someone said 9 tomoe > 6 tomoe > Recharge time.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> No sealing please...just killing...she was sealed in the past...she needs to be killed to erase her mistakes..



dude,  just hope the fight fucking ends already


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm7M_NWTuGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 5, 2014)

Huh? What do you mean?


----------



## Rai (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil!!!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil, don't leave us hanging.


----------



## Rai (Aug 5, 2014)

Naruto's Bijuu Mode?


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh you guys are so silly, as if I would ever be forthcoming with any useful information.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 5, 2014)

...well you haven't even posted any clues.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> forthcoming



Minato returns/arrives.


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil, if it's Naruto with new Bijuu mode, "Dis gun be good" absolutely sucks!


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...well you haven't even posted any clues.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaO1En2mZJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil, just break it down to me, do Lee, Gai or Neji arrive in this chapter? IF that's a no, I will be on my way. Because nothing in this manga entertains me, not even if Minato somehow comes back with 5 fingers, an Obito head coming out of his ass, and Hashirama stuck to his ballsack.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaO1En2mZJo[/YOUTUBE]



Reaper Death Seal?


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Evil, just break it down to me, do Lee, Gai or Neji arrive in this chapter? IF that's a no, I will be on my way. Because nothing in this manga entertains me, not even if Minato somehow comes back with 5 fingers, an Obito head coming out of his ass, and Hashirama stuck to his ballsack.



No Neji, or Lee. 

But Gai does show up towards the end, apparently whatever Naruto did to him to save his life enabled him to break out of the pod. He stumbles over to the group of Hokage's at the end looking pretty wrecked but the black stuff is coming off, kind of like charcoal on his skin it just chips away.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 5, 2014)

I predict the four hokage follow to Kaguya's dimension.


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> No Neji, or Lee.
> 
> But Gai does show up towards the end, apparently whatever Naruto did to him to save his life enabled him to break out of the pod. He stumbles over to the group of Hokage's at the end looking pretty wrecked but the black stuff is coming off, kind of like charcoal on his skin it just chips away.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> No Neji, or Lee.
> 
> But Gai does show up towards the end, apparently whatever Naruto did to him to save his life enabled him to break out of the pod. He stumbles over to the group of Hokage's at the end looking pretty wrecked but the black stuff is coming off, kind of like charcoal on his skin it just chips away.



Are..are you trolling Jad?

You're so trolling Jad.


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7XVcqZodAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2014)

You know this is the longest convo I have had with Evil. I think it's going well.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil does not troll.


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> Evil does not troll.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg-wtsocxHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

So Evil, is this good chapter?


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg-wtsocxHY[/YOUTUBE]



crazy bitch kaguya now has free control from black zetsu manipulation. Takes tne belt off


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh you guys are so silly, as if I would ever be forthcoming with any useful information.



Some people never learn. 

Evil only comes here to toy with y'all. Anything useful that might come out of it is mere coincidence.

Don't mistake her for a provider.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Troll me next. Does Kakashi get a power up?


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> So Evil, is this good chapter?



Yeah, it's great. Nidaime is able to resurrect an Edo version of Madara with the help of Rikudou, and with Madara's help they may be able to move to whatever dimension that Kaguya transported everyone if Rikudou can figure out where that is. 

Yondaime thinks he may be able to locate them using the Hiraishin Seal that was integrated into the Kyubi Seal.


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7XVcqZodAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Yeah, it's great. Nidaime is able to resurrect an Edo version of Madara with the help of Rikudou, and with Madara's help they may be able to move to whatever dimension that Kaguya transported everyone if Rikudou can figure out where that is.
> 
> Yondaime thinks he may be able to locate them using the Hiraishin Seal that was integrated into the Kyubi Seal.


Is this legit or you're trolling?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm waiting for my due troll, Evil.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Is this legit or you're trolling?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNkrF43SZEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Why won't you troll me?! Is this the troll?!


----------



## Mione (Aug 5, 2014)

Okay prediction: We learn more about the seal Hagoromo wants to preform. Sasuke turns his sight on to black zetsu.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Yeah, it's great. Nidaime is able to resurrect an Edo version of Madara with the help of Rikudou, and with Madara's help they may be able to move to whatever dimension that Kaguya transported everyone if Rikudou can figure out where that is.
> 
> Yondaime thinks he may be able to locate them using the Hiraishin Seal that was integrated into the Kyubi Seal.



well,  now i can go tomorrow  on the trip without  thinking about  the chapter  since its boring as hell


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

Obito is gone, which means less drama, and Kaguya probably won't manage to separate Sasuke and Naruto again either.

No more interruptions.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 5, 2014)

Do you think we're getting an earlier chapter? Oh Luiz, which Naruto ending is that gif from again?


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

gai is in the chapter  but no oro?


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

eviiiiiil!!!!


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Fine. I didn't want your smelly troll anyway.


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2014)

madara is revived?if it's true it's a big thing and he is on the good side again.


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Troll me next. Does Kakashi get a power up?



Sort of.

There is this kind of flashback/remembrance. It's kind of like when Sasuke thought of Itachi, but Kakashi thinks of Rin, Obito, Minato, and his father. It seems like Kishi was trying to show him getting closure with the death of Obito, as now Rin, Obito, and his father has moved on.

He pulls out a scroll and summons a tanto, it looks like the one he used in the Kakashi gaiden, I don't know if it is the actual tanto from the Kakashi gaiden since that one got broken.

Anyway, he tells Naruto and Sasuke he's gonna buy them sometime and actually takes of his mask and puts the grips the tanto with his teeth and then like blitzs the shit out of Kaguya. Yeah, apparently with the strain of the sharingan gone he can "move" his body better or some such crap. It seems like he can move faster, I dunno, it could be she was just surprised by it.

He uses a nin-kenjutsu style(He attacks with the tanto in his mouth, while also using his free hands to cast ninjutsu) which was probably what his father was known for since we see this kind of overlay of his father on some of his moves, and the chapter ends with "Rebirth of Konoha's White Fang"


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

It's obvious that Evil is trolling. 

I doubt we got one legitimate hint from him.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Sort of.
> 
> There is this kind of flashback/remembrance. It's kind of like when Sasuke thought of Itachi, but Kakashi thinks of Rin, Obito, Minato, and his father. It seems like Kishi was trying to show him getting closure with the death of Obito, as now Rin, Obito, and his father has moved on.
> 
> ...



     

I love you


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> It's obvious that Evil is trolling.
> 
> I doubt we got one legitimate hint from him.



Thus, the game.

I am going to post the real spoiler at some point, or I have posted the real spoiler already. Maybe I don't even know the spoiler yet, maybe I do, maybe the entire reason that I can do this is because the real spoiler is outrageous and absurd enough that I can get away with it.

And maybe, I'm just Evil...














P.S. The game.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

What game?


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> What game?



I'm going to keep posting spoilers, and only one of them is real. You get to guess which one that is. In fact, the three previous spoilers count, one of them may actually be true.


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2014)

1. Gai Spoiler - No, not true. Wish it was. But come on. Evil knows how to hit my Achilles heel.

2. Kakashi Spoiler - Kakashi all of a sudden going Zolo (One Piece) and blitzing Kaguya. No.

3. Rikudou/Hokage - Most probable one. Why? Because it is the least excitable one and falls in line with typical Kishi. Revive Edo Madara, get Rikudou/Hokage to Kaguya via Minato. Fun...


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Sort of.
> 
> There is this kind of flashback/remembrance. It's kind of like when Sasuke thought of Itachi, but Kakashi thinks of Rin, Obito, Minato, and his father. It seems like Kishi was trying to show him getting closure with the death of Obito, as now Rin, Obito, and his father has moved on.
> 
> ...


the level of kaguya trolling  makes the chapter  for me


----------



## Hasan (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Sort of.
> 
> There is this kind of flashback/remembrance. It's kind of like when Sasuke thought of Itachi, but Kakashi thinks of Rin, Obito, Minato, and his father. It seems like Kishi was trying to show him getting closure with the death of Obito, as now Rin, Obito, and his father has moved on.
> 
> ...



This.Must.Happen. :sanji


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil, just tell me if Sasuke was the one who teleported Naruto or it was Naruto's legitemate feat?


----------



## Rose (Aug 5, 2014)

Kakashi spoiler seems possible.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

evil, give me  a fake spoiler  for orochimaru


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil posted the "masked man" from the Saw for a reason. I think we should extrapolate from that.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Sort of.
> 
> There is this kind of flashback/remembrance. It's kind of like when Sasuke thought of Itachi, but Kakashi thinks of Rin, Obito, Minato, and his father. It seems like Kishi was trying to show him getting closure with the death of Obito, as now Rin, Obito, and his father has moved on.
> 
> ...



Best trolling ever, I don't need the real thing now.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Sort of.
> 
> There is this kind of flashback/remembrance. It's kind of like when Sasuke thought of Itachi, but Kakashi thinks of Rin, Obito, Minato, and his father. It seems like Kishi was trying to show him getting closure with the death of Obito, as now Rin, Obito, and his father has moved on.
> 
> ...



I'd say to clear to be relevant, but Evil being Evil, who knows...


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Sort of.
> 
> There is this kind of flashback/remembrance. It's kind of like when Sasuke thought of Itachi, but Kakashi thinks of Rin, Obito, Minato, and his father. It seems like Kishi was trying to show him getting closure with the death of Obito, as now Rin, Obito, and his father has moved on.
> 
> ...


^
This is probably the correct one

Gai: He had his time to shine, no need to reinsert him at this point.

Hagoromo: He will not go dimension hopping yet since he said he needs a great power source to perform his sealing jutsu, he'll probably order the Hokages to fetch the Fruit. Also, i don't think Madara will be Edo'ed again since it's too redundant and if he's going to help defeat Kaguya its from inside Kaguya, which means he's not truly dead. 

Kakashi: His childhood friend just died, he has not contributed yet to the Kaguya fight (Sakura already did) Kaguya has been significantly weakened, it stands to reason he'll contribute something to the fight now, parallelling Might Dai/Gai with Sakumo/Kakashi


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2014)

The kakashi one is great but unlikely. Kaguya would just be the biggest failure of them all if that happens.


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2014)

Maybe I got my predictions wrong. Maybe it is the Kakashi one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Secretly hoping for Gai spoiler


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a feeling perhaps the Gai one is the correct one.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Evil posted the "masked man" from the Saw for a reason. I think we should extrapolate from that.



That Kishi is finally going to reveal the relationship of the Tablet with the RDS and why the Shinigami Mask required the Tablet to summon the Death God revealing it's true relationship with Hagoromo, Kaguya or Hamura?


----------



## Deana (Aug 5, 2014)

I pick the Madara one and/or the gai one. 

Unless Kakashi's eyes give him a freaking lazy paradise kiss sage mode, I believe Kaguya will stomp him. Now if he goes after black zetsu instead of Kaguya with this new found ability . . . maybe. XD


----------



## Mariko (Aug 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> That Kishi is finally going to reveal the relationship of the Tablet with the RDS and why the Shinigami Mask required the Tablet to summon the Death God revealing it's true relationship with Hagoromo, Kaguya or Hamura?



^ This is the most likely...


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> ^ This is the most likely...



Well it may not happen next chapter but it will inevitably happen sooner or later, afterall why would Kishi hide that relationship for almost 70 chapters already:

[YOUTUBE]k8RbWETvHmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

the most stupid  is the most likely  zo gai is the most likely.....  so no trolling kaguya?


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil, give us another hint


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> *the most stupid  is the most likely*  zo *gai *is the most likely.....


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 5, 2014)

Please let that Madara spoiler be true the way he was taken out by Kaguya was complete bull shit.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said it all, Hiruzen or Minato will use the death god to "kill" Madara's leg or get his soul from there, the second will ress him and then they will prepare a strat, at the end we may be able to see how Naruto/Sasuke are doing.

Gai and the rest of fodderland are still connected to the tree, if Hashirama couldn't do shit about it I don't see Madara doing any better.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

There will no chaper next week so I guess good cliffhanger is guaranteed.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 5, 2014)

What if Evil actually gave us the full chapter:

-Kakashi unleashed
-Uzumakis and Death god's relation
-Charcoal Ga? appears and save Kakashi


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> What if Evil actually gave us the full chapter:
> 
> -Kakashi unleashed
> -Uzumakis and Death god's relation
> -Charcoal Ga? appears and save Kakashi



Actually crumbling charcoal Gai appears where the Kages are.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 5, 2014)

i second the hokage spoiler....


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil kept mentioning the "game" for some reason. It must mean something.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> What if Evil actually gave us the full chapter


This is what I'm leaning towards Evil has never lied about a spoiler before so I'm inclined to believe her.

It probably starts off with the hokage stuff then we switch back to Naruto's group and that ending seems like something kishi would do.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

^Evil is a male. Not female.


----------



## navy (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Yeah, it's great. Nidaime is able to resurrect an Edo version of Madara with the help of Rikudou, and with Madara's help they may be able to move to whatever dimension that Kaguya transported everyone if Rikudou can figure out where that is.
> 
> Yondaime thinks he may be able to locate them using the Hiraishin Seal that was integrated into the Kyubi Seal.



This is the real one.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

yeah,  i do have a problem  with that


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> evil, give me  a fake spoiler  for orochimaru



Here is a real true spoiler!

The Orochimaru we saw get caught by the Tsukuyomi was just a hollow shell, he was able to transform into a sightless snake and slither off and hide. He pops out while the Hokages are discussing with Rikudou about what to do, and if they can somehow assist Naruto and Sasuke.
'
He doesn't have any eyes, it's kinda creepy. There is a flashback to Kabuto's fight with Sasuke and Itachi, and what Orochimaru did is somehow connected to that he also claims that he may be able to contact them through Sasuke, because of the cursed seal which Sasuke once had.

Or something like that.

Probably.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 5, 2014)

ehi evil, an image that can represent one of situations' chapter?


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Here is a real true spoiler!
> 
> The Orochimaru we saw get caught by the Tsukuyomi was just a hollow shell, he was able to transform into a sightless snake and slither off and hide. He pops out while the Hokages are discussing with Rikudou about what to do, and if they can somehow assist Naruto and Sasuke.
> '
> ...


i love you evil!!!! 


marry me


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

Everything bar the Gai and Madara ones sound like fan-fiction, especially the Kakashi one. Kakashi blitzing Kaguya? Evil don't destroy Kakashi's fans hopes like that.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Thus, the game.
> 
> I am going to post the real spoiler at some point, or I have posted the real spoiler already. Maybe I don't even know the spoiler yet, *maybe I do, maybe the entire reason that I can do this is because the real spoiler is outrageous and absurd enough that I can get away with it*.
> 
> ...


Omg, a shitstorm is coming and during Obon's break!  I believe in the bolded part.

It looks really interesting the way you are going to post (or posted) the real spoiler. The sad part I'll only can to catch up after work 

Now I really wish the Kakashi spoiler is the true one,  only to see his face


----------



## mayumi (Aug 5, 2014)

whatever makes the least sense 
kakashi one


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

although,  all these predictions have lame cliffhangers


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Kakashi's spoiler sounds like something Kishi would do.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

kakashi raping her makes so much sense


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 5, 2014)

EVIL! Does Hinata appear


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 5, 2014)

7th Gate Kakashi with a Chakra cloak from current Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Hope all of Evil's current spoilers are fakes; all of them suck.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 5, 2014)

I think Evil went to bed


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 5, 2014)

Didn't the old chinese guy you bought him from tell you folks not to feed Evil after midnight?


----------



## Mateush (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hope all of Evil's current spoilers are fakes; all of them suck.



I second this better be something more interesting. He said he would continue post spoilers, so maybe three (four now) isn?t true. But wishful thinking, most likely.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Here is a real true spoiler!
> 
> The Orochimaru we saw get caught by the Tsukuyomi was just a hollow shell, he was able to transform into a sightless snake and slither off and hide. He pops out while the Hokages are discussing with Rikudou about what to do, and if they can somehow assist Naruto and Sasuke.
> '
> ...



Well, that's probably my fav one! 

It would sound legit, and rather foreshadowed...

Edit: Evil, since you did for Addy, could you ggive me a "fake" spoiler about how Sasuke is irrelevant in this fight?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Now, such statement was never made on screen.  It's a theory at best.
> 
> 
> *Someone with a instant ability like a doujutsu.
> ...



Thing is the jutsu has limited range. Someone with speed or S/T could get outside the range pretty fast. And if the target gets teleported, she/he can dodge attacks cuz chidori or anything else is slow to someone who has sharingan an or god like senses.

In my opinion kishi gaved this ability to sasuke in order for him to avoid Naruto speed and to send bijuudamas away. And gain the ability to counterattack after that he has to stay on defense until the jutsu gets recharged.

My 2 cents...


----------



## Trojan (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Thus, the game.
> 
> I am going to post the real spoiler at some point, or I have posted the real spoiler already. Maybe I don't even know the spoiler yet, maybe I do, maybe the entire reason that I can do this is because the real spoiler is outrageous and absurd enough that I can get away with it.
> 
> ...



is the "true" spoiler going to be entirely true, or only "part" of it?


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> In my opinion kishi gaved this ability to sasuke in order for him to avoid Naruto speed and to *send bijuudamas away*. And gain the ability to counterattack after that he has to stay on defense until the jutsu gets recharged.



Impossible at its current level. I hope three additional tomoe extends his range, not an additional eye.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 5, 2014)

navy said:


> This is the real one.



The problem with that spoiler is the fact that he said Minato is going to locate them via the FTG seal.
However, the seal on Kurama's seal was broken from Kurama being pulled out of Naruto. So,in theory, Minato shouldn't have a seal on Narudo anymore. 

the other thing, who's Tobirama going to sacrifice to summon Madara back?

Edit:
Even madara helping them with the teleportation makes no sense either...


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> The problem with that spoiler is the fact that he said Minato is going to locate them via the FTG seal.
> However, the seal on Kurama's seal was broken from Kurama being pulled out of Naruto. So,in theory, Minato shouldn't have a seal on Narudo anymore.
> 
> the other thing, who's Tobirama going to sacrifice to summon Madara back?
> ...



And we know the Orochimaru one is shit, that only leaves...... 




Kakashi's rampage.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Thing is the jutsu has limited range. Someone with speed or S/T could get outside the range pretty fast. *And if the target gets teleported, she/he can dodge attacks cuz chidori or anything else is slow to someone who has sharingan an or god like senses.*
> 
> In my opinion kishi gaved this ability to sasuke in order for him to avoid Naruto speed and to send bijuudamas away. And gain the ability to counterattack after that he has to stay on defense until the jutsu gets recharged.
> 
> My 2 cents...



Tell that to Madara.



Or Kaguya who had to switch dimensions and encase Naruto and Sasuke in ice just to counter it. Had she not then she'd of been sealed on the spot thanks to Sasuke's jutsu. 





You can't prep for something when you don't even know it's coming. It's a ridiculously hax jutsu.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 5, 2014)

I think all are fake this time. I know evil never gave fake spoilers but this time she did. I know chapter wont be as good as madara one. Other two are worse.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Thing is the jutsu has limited range. Someone with speed or S/T could get outside the range pretty fast. And if the target gets teleported, she/he can dodge attacks cuz chidori or anything else is slow to someone who has sharingan an or god like senses.
> 
> In my opinion kishi gaved this ability to sasuke in order for him to avoid Naruto speed and to send bijuudamas away. And gain the ability to counterattack after that he has to stay on defense until the jutsu gets recharged.
> 
> My 2 cents...



Hmmm, i think kishi intends said jutsu to be more impressive than that which is why it has a charge time unlike amaterasu, susanoo or kamui.

Even kaguya each time sasuke used it to attack her was forced to switch dimensions using her own rinnegan instead of dodging it despite being apparently quite fast and most likely having god like reflexes too.

Madara who easily handled both minatos anf tobiramas hirashin was hit twice( thrice if the time sasuke cut him in half was teleportation too) when sasuke used his s/t on him.

Yeah, the recharge issue and range limit prevent it from having a truly invincible aura but given its performance against the 2 strongest guys in the manga and the overall versatility of the jutsu i think it is quite useful.

I doubt it will help against narutos speed as given that it cannot be spammed endlessly if it was the only way for sasuke to keep up with naruto then he coulnt keep up for long. IMO it will be s mix of his eye prediction ability and using susanoo to defend himself. Though narutos speed feats and speed in general are quite inconsistent. And yeah, he could use his teleportation to deal with narutos bijudamas perhaps but most likely he will just fly away with ps or kishi will give us a bijuudama vs ps slash contests similar to the chidori vs rasengan clashes. Mechas are so trendy now...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

I can't see any of the shit Evil posted being in the next chapter, but I'm not Kishi.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Tell that to Madara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell that to kaguya... she noticed it with the sharinnegan. What happen to Madara was plot  the guy reacted to FTG.
She switched dimensions back then cuz Naruto was behind... she had nowhere to dodge.



Klue said:


> Impossible at its current level. I hope three additional tomoe extends his range, not an additional eye.



If objects increases the range he could send the trajectory away.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Tell that to kaguya... she noticed it with the sharinnegan.



And could only counter it by switching dimensions and trapping them in ice. She wasn't able to physically avoid it. And don't give me the she had nowhere to go BS. She could've flown up, backwards, or even forwards, but she didn't because she couldn't. 



> What happen to Madara was plot  the guy reacted to FTG.



FTG doesn't allow one to teleport someone else to any place of their choosing without having to have physical contact or chakra contact with said person. Sasuke's does ( in a limited range of course). Secondly, Madara didn't react to FTG, he reacted to Minato's attack speed, which isn't anywhere close to his FTG speed. 

Don't start screaming plot just because you've been proven wrong again.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Tell that to kaguya... she noticed it with the sharinnegan.



Both were slowed by gravity, which is why she warped before jumping away.



The Faceless Man said:


> What happen to Madara was plot  the guy reacted to FTG.



Or, the fact that Kaguya was warped with breathing room can also be considered plot.

Regardless, Kaguya needed her Rinnegan to counter Sasuke's power.



The Faceless Man said:


> If objects increases the range he could send the trajectory away.



That range is still limited. The explosion would still reach him.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And could only counter it by switching dimensions and trapping them in ice. She wasn't able to physically avoid it. And don't give me the she had nowhere to go BS. She could've flown up, backwards, or even forwards, but she didn't because she couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can call it BS... i told you why she did it... Its like when you gan up on someone if he/she cant step back he will use something else.
I said plot cuz madara lower half is used for plot... and madara also wanted to learn how sasuke ability works he used a clone...

I was wrong with using an object to shift... you guys where wrong with the cool down and the color of the rinnegan...  



Klue said:


> Both were slowed by gravity, which is why she warped before jumping away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is BS we had Kakashi and Obito run like hell and sasuke was no longer in the place where the gravity was heavy

Yeah i agree with that bold part

Now you got it wrong i meant just like how hashirama changed the trajectory of madara bijuudama by using the wall gates... Sasuke could just switch/shift the bijuudama a bit high and it wont hit him


----------



## sakuraboobs (Aug 5, 2014)

I hope the Kakashi spoiler is the real one!!! :33


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> You can calll it BS... i told why she did it... Its like when you gan up on someone if he cant step back he will use something else.



And I told you why it's BS. She had plenty of places she could've went. She could've flown up, backwards, down, or even forwards. Sasuke and Naruto were only blocking her from the side. She didn't because she couldn't. The only way she was capable of countering was by switching dimensions. 



> I said plot cuz madara lower half is used for plot... and madara also wanted to learn how sasuke ability works he used a clone...



He could not physically avoid it. What don't you get about that? If he could of he would've. The only way he was able to counter was by using a limbo clone. 



> I was wrong with using an object to shift... you guys where wrong with the cool down and the color of the rinnegan...



And you're wrong on this. You're sitting here trying to downplay Sasuke's jutsu (as usual) by saying it's easily avoidable by anybody with the sharingan or god speed. Well you've been presented with 2 examples in which that's not the case and now you scream plot (as usual). Kaguya couldn't physically avoid it nor could Madara (hence him being struck by Sasuke (chidori) and Naruto (magnet rasengan). He's not going to take something like that on purpose.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I was wrong with using an object to shift... you guys where wrong with the cool down and the color of the rinnegan...



Irrelevant, but true. 



The Faceless Man said:


> That is BS we had Kakashi and Obito run like hell and sauske was no longer in the place well the gravity was heavy



Yet, everyone else could barely move. Just ignore Kakashi and Obito's forced plot nonsense.



The Faceless Man said:


> Now you got it wrong i meant just like how hashirama changed the trajectory of madara bijuudama by using the wall gates... Sasuke could just switch the bijuudama a bit high and it wont hit him



No, I understand you clearly, but I don't see it working currently. His exact operating scope wasn't defined, but it doesn't appear to be capable of moving an explosion of that size to a safe distance.

It probably will happen, but his power requires an upgrade. Kishi will likely do so without even telling us, you know how he is.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

I want the Kakashi one to be true...but since it makes the most sense it's probably the least likely to be true....


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> No, I understand you clearly, but I don't see it working currently. His exact operating scope wasn't defined, but it doesn't appear to be capable of moving an explosion of that size to a safe distance.




Or swap places with Naruto and have him take the bijuudama to the face.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And I told you why it's BS. *She had plenty of places she could've went. She could've flown up, backwards, down, or even forwards. Sasuke and Naruto were only blocking her from the side. She didn't because she couldn't. The only way she was capable of countering was by switching dimensions.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is you're opinion. I told you my opinion. There was no room for a dodge.
Madara wanted to learn Sasuke ability... he knew he could use the limbo clone. And the lower half is used for the damn plot.... why would i not say plot when hagaromo came from that part ? 

I downplay by saying the truth... and i even argued with Klue that he can use that to escape a bijuudama.... 
You know at some point Naruto will avoid that physically and you still hype it as something that cant be physically avoided 

Yeah... No... i have better things to do... Bye.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I want the Kakashi one to be true...but since it makes the most sense it's probably the least likely to be true....



Yes, of the existing "Evil" spoilers. On its own, doesn't make sense at all, and not something I want to see.

But if the 8-Gates taught me anything......


----------



## Mateush (Aug 5, 2014)

- Orochimaru is too late now, I think. Should have happened during the MT or something.
- Kakashi. Eh, doubtful. Same for Gai.

So the only option for me remains is Hagoromo and Hokage.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> That is you're opinion. I told you my opinion. There was no room for a dodge.



So it's an opinion that Kaguya can move upwards, forward, downward, or backwards when there's nothing there to prevent her from doing so?  Why don't you actually look at the scan and see that there's nothing blocking her from moving upwards, backwards, downwards, or forward? 



> Madara wanted to learn Sasuke ability... he knew he could use the limbo clone. And the lower half is used for the damn plot.... why would i not say plot when hagaromo came form that part ?



Madara never said he *wanted* to learn about Sasuke's ability and he damn sure isn't going to take two attacks on purpose in order to try and do that. You're basically making shit up in order to downplay, which is a characteristic trait you seem to possess. 



> I downplay by saying the truth... and i even argued with Klue that he can use that to escape a bijuudama....



You're not speaking the truth at all. You're screaming plot which is what you always do when you have no counter argument, especially when it pertains to Sasuke. 



> You know at some point Naruto will avoid that physically and you still hype it as something that cant be physically avoided
> 
> Yeah... No i have better things to do... Bye.



When you can point to me saying it can't be physically avoided I'll begin to actually take you seriously. I responded because you attempted to say it's easily avoidable which it sure as hell isn't evident by the fact that 2 god tier shinobi couldn't physically do it.

Anyway, have a good day.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 5, 2014)

These spoilers don't make sense after last chapter preview showing Naruto Burning rage will do next, I mean come on this is about Naruto. 

Why none of these spoilers showing Naruto kicking Kaguya's ass?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 5, 2014)

Sage Mode Minato & Hashirama will solo with a teleporting Budha


----------



## Kishido (Aug 5, 2014)

Everyone of Evil's spoilers are far too good to be true... Kishi instead will come up with a new power up for Milli Vanilli


----------



## takL (Aug 5, 2014)

i saw a kakashi spoiler at 2ch thought it was fake. 
according to it,
 kakashi and sakura vs black zetsu while naruto sasuke vs kaguya. 
kakashi recalls sakumo. the hatake family seems to be related to kibas clan and sakumos summon was a wolf(/wolves) called Shiro-kiba(=White Fang). 
then the flashback ends and kakash takes off his mask. Blackzetsu is shocked to see kakashis face.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Sage Mode Minato & Hashirama will solo with a teleporting Budha



ck



No, just no.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> i saw a kakashi spoiler at 2ch thought it was fake.
> according to it,
> kakashi and sakura vs black zetsu while naruto sasuke vs kaguya.
> kakashi recalls sakumo. the hatake family seems to be related to kibas clan and sakumos summon was a wolf(/wolves) called Shiro-kiba(=White Fang).
> then the flashback ends and kakash takes off his mask. Blackzetsu is shocked to see kakashis face.





I want dis!


----------



## Mateush (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> i saw a kakashi spoiler at 2ch thought it was fake.
> according to it,
> kakashi and sakura vs black zetsu while naruto sasuke vs kaguya.
> kakashi recalls sakumo. the hatake family seems to be related to kibas clan and sakumos summon was a wolf(/wolves) called Shiro-kiba(=White Fang).
> then the flashback ends and kakash takes off his mask. Blackzetsu is shocked to see kakashis face.



Heh, okay I join and support this idea now. At least a fresh of air.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> i saw a kakashi spoiler at 2ch thought it was fake.
> according to it,
> kakashi and sakura vs black zetsu while naruto sasuke vs kaguya.
> kakashi recalls sakumo. the hatake family seems to be related to kibas clan and sakumos summon was a wolf(/wolves) called Shiro-kiba(=White Fang).
> then the flashback ends and kakash takes off his mask. Blackzetsu is shocked to see kakashis face.



This.


This.



This, right here, is what I want to see.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> i saw a kakashi spoiler at 2ch thought it was fake.
> according to it,
> kakashi and sakura vs black zetsu while naruto sasuke vs kaguya.
> kakashi recalls sakumo. the hatake family seems to be related to kibas clan and sakumos summon was a wolf(/wolves) called Shiro-kiba(=White Fang).
> then the flashback ends and kakash takes off his mask. Blackzetsu is shocked to see kakashis face.



Wouldn't really mind this at all. At least Kakashi and Sakura would be doing something.


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> i saw a kakashi spoiler at 2ch thought it was fake.
> according to it,
> kakashi and sakura vs black zetsu while naruto sasuke vs kaguya.
> kakashi recalls sakumo. the hatake family seems to be related to kibas clan and sakumos summon was a wolf(/wolves) called Shiro-kiba(=White Fang).
> then the flashback ends and kakash takes off his mask. Blackzetsu is shocked to see kakashis face.



Wow, Kakashi about to put some doubt in those haters of his.

TakL, did your snooping reveal anything about Gai in 2ch prediction/spoilers?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil this early??

Wow must be some serious shit. She probably posted parts of the spoiler in every post she made and we don't know which part of it is real.

I don't think my body is ready for this spoiler for some reason 



takL said:


> i saw a kakashi spoiler at 2ch thought it was fake.
> according to it,
> kakashi and sakura vs black zetsu while naruto sasuke vs kaguya.
> kakashi recalls sakumo. the hatake family seems to be related to kibas clan and sakumos summon was a wolf(/wolves) called Shiro-kiba(=White Fang).
> then the flashback ends and kakash takes off his mask. Blackzetsu is shocked to see kakashis face.



Kakashi's face!!!??? If that's true that's the greatest spoiler in the whole Nardo's universe.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Wait, that means the cliff-hanger is Black Zetsu's shocked reaction?


Two week wait before we see Kakashi's face?





ck




Never mind, I don't want this spoiler, anymore.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> i saw a kakashi spoiler at 2ch thought it was fake.
> according to it,
> kakashi and sakura vs black zetsu while naruto sasuke vs kaguya.
> kakashi recalls sakumo. the hatake family seems to be related to kibas clan and sakumos summon was a wolf(/wolves) called Shiro-kiba(=White Fang).
> then the flashback ends and kakash takes off his mask. Blackzetsu is shocked to see kakashis face.



BZ and Sakura will fall in love with Kakashi!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Wait, that means the cliff-hanger is Black Zetsu's shocked reaction?
> 
> 
> Two week wait before we see Kakashi's face?
> ...



Klue-sama only wants rinnegan.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> then the flashback ends and kakash takes off his mask. Blackzetsu is shocked to see kakashis face.



What is the sexy level?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 5, 2014)

Kakashi's face being hidden by a mask is a running gag and not something BZ would be shocked about. Even if he is hiding the fang markings of the Inuzuka clan under his mask that wouldn't warrant more than mild interest from BZ.


----------



## takL (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> i saw a kakashi spoiler at 2ch thought it was fake.
> according to it,
> kakashi and sakura vs black zetsu while naruto sasuke vs kaguya.
> kakashi recalls sakumo. the hatake family seems to be related to kibas clan and sakumos summon was a wolf(/wolves) called Shiro-kiba(=White Fang).
> then the flashback ends and kakash takes off his mask. Blackzetsu is shocked to see kakashis face.



"then black zetsu turns out to be Hamura. kakashi stops Hamura with his summon (white fang?)
Sasukes 'Yin-ton ・Hakke Yin Fuin (hakke yin sealing）' and 'narutos Yang-ton ・Dynamic Entry' 
seal Kaguya away."

with a pinch of salt


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 5, 2014)

I won't be surprised if Kaguya gets WTF sealed at this point 

Maybe the manga really is reaching the end before December.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> and then black zetsu turns to be Hamura. kakashi stops Hamura with his summon (white fang?)
> Sasukes 'Yin-ton ・Hakke Yin Fuin (hakke yin sealing)' and 'narutos Yang-ton ・Dynamic Entry'
> seal Kaguya away.





It would be one step closer to the end of the manga.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> then black zetsu turns out to be Hamura. kakashi stops Hamura with his summon (white fang?)
> Sasukes 'Yin-ton ・Hakke Yin Fuin (hakke yin sealing）' and 'narutos Yang-ton ・Dynamic Entry'
> seal Kaguya away.



             .


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> then black zetsu turns out to be Hamura. kakashi stops Hamura with his summon (white fang?)
> Sasukes 'Yin-ton ・Hakke Yin Fuin (hakke yin sealing）' and 'narutos Yang-ton ・Dynamic Entry'
> seal Kaguya away.



Kaguya sealed? 



Fuck it, let's go for it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> then black zetsu turns out to be Hamura. kakashi stops Hamura with his summon (white fang?)
> Sasukes 'Yin-ton ・Hakke Yin Fuin (hakke yin sealing）' and 'narutos Yang-ton ・Dynamic Entry'
> seal Kaguya away.



BZ turn to be Hamura? I hope that spoilers a fake I mean its way too good to be true and Kaguya being sealed away that easy.

Its way to early to think that spoiler is real.

I mean how will this make out with Hyuga clan connection to BZ as they decedents of hamura and kaguya?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd say faker than a politician's contrition after a sex scandal.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> BZ turn to be Hamura? I hope that spoilers a fake I mean its way too good to be true and Kaguya being sealed away that easy.
> 
> Its way to early to think that spoiler is real.
> *
> I mean how will this make out with Hyuga clan connection to BZ as they decedents of hamura and kaguya?*



what do you mean here? how are the hyuuga descendents of   hamura and kaguya if hamura is BZ?.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> i saw a kakashi spoiler at 2ch thought it was fake.
> according to it,
> kakashi and sakura vs black zetsu while naruto sasuke vs kaguya.
> kakashi recalls sakumo. the hatake family seems to be related to kibas clan and sakumos summon was a wolf(/wolves) called Shiro-kiba(=White Fang).
> then the flashback ends and kakash takes off his mask. Blackzetsu is shocked to see kakashis face.



meh... could be true...



takL said:


> "then black zetsu turns out to be Hamura. kakashi stops Hamura with his summon (white fang?)
> Sasukes 'Yin-ton ・Hakke Yin Fuin (hakke yin sealing）' and 'narutos Yang-ton ・Dynamic Entry'
> seal Kaguya away."
> 
> with a pinch of salt



now this sounds very very fake


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> "then black zetsu turns out to be Hamura. kakashi stops Hamura with his summon (white fang?)
> Sasukes 'Yin-ton ・Hakke Yin Fuin (hakke yin sealing）' and 'narutos Yang-ton ・Dynamic Entry'
> seal Kaguya away."
> 
> with a pinch of salt



she is dead really fast!!!!!!!!!! 

man, hope that spoiler is true


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I'd say faker than a politician's contrition after a sex scandal.



Not fake enough. A pornstar's boobs? Now that's fake.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> she is dead really fast!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> man, hope that spoiler is true



you know the seal will fail... right ? 
she won't go the same way hagaromo and hamura did to her.


----------



## takL (Aug 5, 2014)

i thought it was fishy as well but i shared it anyways cos you were talking about kakashi


----------



## Hasan (Aug 5, 2014)

Heh, sounds made-up. The _White Fang_ title comes from his use of Hakkō Chakura Tō and (caption obvious) white hair.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Hasan said:


> Heh, sounds made-up. The _White Fang_ title comes from his use of Hakkō Chakura Tō and (caption obvious) his white hair.



Go away.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 5, 2014)

So, according to this spoiler, Kakashi was RS's bro's level all along?

And it was actually the sharingan that prevented him to unleash his true god-level power?



I'd love this!


----------



## Hasan (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Go away.



Evil's prediction is better.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> So, according to this spoiler, Kakashi was RS's bro's level all along?
> 
> And finally it was actually the sharingan that prevented him to unleash his true god-level power?
> 
> ...




I know, right? It's so Kishi.


----------



## takL (Aug 5, 2014)

jack london worte White Fang.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Hasan said:


> Evil's prediction is better.



Shitty. Didn't make sense. Undermines both Naruto and Sasuke.


Die now.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 5, 2014)

So Kakashi >>>>>>>>> Naruto and Sasuke. It would be too good to be true.
Oh yes! I want that.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 5, 2014)

Hamura better not turn out too be Black Zetsu.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Hamura better not turn out too be Black Zetsu.



How would that even be possible since both sealed their mother.... 
I bet its fake.


----------



## Hasan (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> jack london worte White Fang.



True, but I was referring to the in-universe source of the title. Let's hope anything White Fang is true.



Klue said:


> Shitty. Didn't make sense. Undermines both Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> 
> Die now.



Hey, we all thought that Guy was gonna do jack against Madara. Let Kaka-sensei have his moment.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Hamura better not turn out too be Black Zetsu.



He won't....


​


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll be throwing up if BZ = Hamaru, not that it hasn't crossed my mind. I've just been hoping against it.

And unless Black Zetsu got a handmedown power-up from Kaguya, he should be totally fucked against Kakashi and Sakura at the same time. Unless he brings out "Hamaru" powers or some stupid crap like that. Might explain why he could pierce Madara..to be honest. 

Kakashi partially related to Kiba's clan would be yet another fan theory Kishi's nabbed and made canon, akin to Karin being an Uzumaki.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Hasan said:


> Hey, we all thought that Guy was gonna do jack against Madara. Let Kaka-sensei have his moment.



That's what I'm afraid of.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 5, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Hamura better not turn out too be Black Zetsu.



Everything is possible since BZ solo'd Maddy, who was his pawn from the start...

I'd even say it was somehow foreshadowed.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> i thought it was fishy as well but i shared it anyways cos you were talking about kakashi



maybe evil did read there before to come here and spam it as one of fake spailer for fooling us


----------



## takL (Aug 5, 2014)

the 2ch poster posted the first spo in the morning, about 14 hours ago and then posted the second one in the evening a few hours ago. 

i dont get why the hell narutos jutsu given by hagoromo has to be called 'Dynamic entry' like guys...or rather why the poster named it as....


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 5, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> These spoilers don't make sense after last chapter preview showing Naruto Burning rage will do next, I mean come on this is about Naruto.
> 
> Why none of these spoilers showing Naruto kicking Kaguya's ass?



Why do you always go into denial mode when Evil posts?


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> the 2ch poster posted the first spo in the morning, about 14 hours ago and then posted the second one in the evening a few hours ago.
> 
> i dont get why the hell narutos jutsu given by hagoromo has to be called 'Dynamic entry' like guys...or rather why the poster named it as....



Don't you know, Gai taught Hagoromo. Hagoromo follows the _Holy Gaible_.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 5, 2014)

Sasuke is gonna pull out Totsuka & Yata now.

Then we know what will come out from Black Zetsu's mouth after see those weapons on a PS Scale. Lmao.

"He's invincible."


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 5, 2014)

The best thing to do is wait, Im tired of spoilers, its hard to tell what's wrong or true. Its like the trans, some were wrong, some were true.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> i thought it was fishy as well but i shared it anyways cos you were talking about kakashi



I kind of doubt both as well, but thanks for sharing them. At least it gives us more variety in things to discuss before chapter release.


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2014)

Just a heads up guys. When I asked Evil if Gai, Lee or Neji were in the chapter. I never asked for a summary, Evil just gave me one with Gai in it.

However, when Addy and ShinobisWill asked Evil. They specifically asked Evil for *troll fake spoilers*. I never asked for part of the plot. That's the difference. Think about it 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just playing, who knows what the chapter will be like.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

if bz is hamura then double lol hyuugas :lbk

needed an uchiha to accomplish his goal. where do the hyuuga, his own descendents, fit in this? ck


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Just a heads up guys. When I asked Evil if Gai, Lee or Neji were in the chapter. I never asked for a summary, Evil just gave me one with Gai in it.
> 
> However, when Addy and ShinobisWill asked Evil. They specifically asked Evil for *troll fake spoilers*. I never asked for part of the plot. That's the difference. Think about it
> 
> ...



Well..I asked under the assumption that the summary she gave you was also a troll spoiler, so in a sense it could be taken as her admitting it was a troll spoiler. 

But you do have a point, honestly. Which is why I think yours is more likely than the others.


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 5, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Sasuke is gonna pull out Totsuka & Yata now.
> 
> Then we know what will come out from Black Zetsu's mouth after see those weapons on a PS Scale. Lmao.
> 
> "He's invincible."



I'm so curious to see what these would look like if they were stabilised.

Do it Kishi.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Just a heads up guys. When I asked Evil if Gai, Lee or Neji were in the chapter. I never asked for a summary, Evil just gave me one with Gai in it.
> 
> However, when Addy and ShinobisWill asked Evil. They specifically asked Evil for *troll fake spoilers*. I never asked for part of the plot. That's the difference. Think about it
> 
> ...



shut up!!!!!!!!!1

kaguya is sealed and dead


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> shut up!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> kaguya is sealed and dead



she aint getting sealed... belive it !
killed or TNJ


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

I do appreciate the sheer amount of depth and effort Evil put into the Kaka-troll spoiler, though. That was glorious, and a little surprising to me honestly.

All the harder to troll me, I suppose.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 5, 2014)

This chapter is so gonna end in a cliffhanger, and we have 2 weeks to wait after that 

ck


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Well..I asked under the assumption that the summary she gave you was also a troll spoiler, so in a sense it could be taken as her admitting it was a troll spoiler.
> 
> But you do have a point, honestly. Which is why I think yours is more likely than the others.



No no my good man. Please. The spoiler Evil gave you is more likely to happen than my one.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> I'm so curious to see what these would look like if they were stabilised.
> 
> Do it Kishi.



Fuck that.

PS Enton Swords for maximum damage.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> PS Enton Swords for maximum damage.



The maximum damage of a fire based attack in Naruto is 0.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> The maximum damage of a fire based attack in Naruto is 0.



ck ck ck


----------



## Gunners (Aug 5, 2014)

Asuma's fire based attack did a lot of damage.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> No no my good man. Please. The spoiler Evil gave you is more likely to happen than my one.



The higher the hopes, the harder the shatter. You want to see me broken, don't you?  

Mine would be likely if the manga was named Kakashi or written by someone with more respect for non-Naruto/Sasuke characters. But I do seriously think yours has a shot at being real compared to the others. Either that or they're all troll-fakes (most likely the case, imo).


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Asuma's fire based attack did a lot of damage.



Self-inflicted damage doesn't count.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Aug 5, 2014)

Fake/true spoilers? I hope the one with Oro  is the legit one.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

lol I knew that Black Zetsu would end up being Hamura


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> lol I knew that Black Zetsu would end up being Hamura



thats not confirmed its real. Lets think about it if Hamura is father of the Hyuuga clan why spend his time trying to find a way to revive Kaguya?


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> thats not confirmed its real. Lets think about it if Hamura is father of the Hyuuga clan why spend his time trying to find a way to revive Kaguya?



Hamura is the father of Huyga? Where did you get that?


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

BZ being Hamura is very likely fake. Why the hell would Kaguya bawl her eyes out over a child who's hanging out in her sleeve?

Then again she is _that_ dumb.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 5, 2014)

When BZ turns Hamura, it will be called when Everything does not makes any sense


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

It makes sense actually. BZ said that he was Kaguya's child and as far as we know she only had 2 sons. Hamura is also absent in Uchiha tablet for some reason. BZ just erased his name from the tablet.


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Hamura is the father of Huyga? Where did you get that?




Erm isn't it obvious?........................................ 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Because he inherited Kaguya's Byakugan


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> PS Enton Swords for maximum damage.



Once you go black...you never go back..


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Hamura is the father of Huyga? Where did you get that?



Think about it. 

Hamura has Byakugan and Kaguya has Byakugan who else could have the Byakugan?


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> PS Enton Swords for maximum damage.



This makes way too much sense for it to ever be considered by Kishimoto.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Erm isn't it obvious?........................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Black Zetsu also had some eyes resembling Buyaugan


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

The Byakugan looks nothing like that.


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Well Black Zetsu also had some eyes resembling Buyaugan



Except he doesn't.

Black Zetsu's eyes are brown.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> The Byakugan looks nothing like that.



True his eye looked like hamuras eyes and not like byakugan


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

Quick, someone photoshop Hamura's panel and replace his eyes with two empty circles.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Thus, the game.
> 
> I am going to post the real spoiler at some point, or I have posted the real spoiler already. Maybe I don't even know the spoiler yet, maybe I do,* maybe the entire reason that I can do this is because the real spoiler is outrageous and absurd enough that I can get away with it.*
> 
> ...



I understand now


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

All of Evil's spoilers lack Rinnegan, so they are shit. Spoilers failed to detail how Sasuke uncovered new abilities of the 6T-Rinnegan, or how even he was unable to control its powerful chakra — leaving him no choice but to drop back down to his EMS.






Katy Perry said:


> Well Black Zetsu also had some eyes resembling Buyaugan



By any chance, would you happen to know what a spoiler tag is?

ck



Stretched the fuck out of my page, GAWWWL!! 


*Edit*: Max Thunder, come on!! You too?


I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I understand now



Now that Evil has spelled it out for everyone, I hope people will stop asking him/her for spoilers.

S/he isn't a provider.



Evil said:


> I'm going to keep posting spoilers, and only one of them is real. You get to guess which one that is. In fact, the three previous spoilers count, one of them may actually be true.






Jad said:


> 1. Gai Spoiler - No, not true. Wish it was. But come on. Evil knows how to hit my Achilles heel.
> 
> 2. Kakashi Spoiler - Kakashi all of a sudden going Zolo (One Piece) and blitzing Kaguya. No.
> 
> 3. Rikudou/Hokage - Most probable one. Why? Because it is the least excitable one and falls in line with typical Kishi. Revive Edo Madara, get Rikudou/Hokage to Kaguya via Minato. Fun...



Come on, guys. Have some self-respect.

Would you bark like a dog if Evil said you might get something from him if you do?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 5, 2014)

If he is telling the truth, why not posr it in spoiler thread?


----------



## Mateush (Aug 5, 2014)

^
He is such. Likes to give riddles instead, not a real spoiler provider.


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2014)

Just throwing my 2 cents in the pot; the Madara/Hokage spoiler is the real one.  Think about it Evil only posts in the event that the chapter is really controversial.  Thought some people may find the Gai and Kakashi spoilers cool, they wouldn't compare to the shitstorm that would result from Madara getting revived.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

There is just a single flaw in this.

Why would they need Rikudou's help to perform a simple Edo Tensei?

He told them it's a jutsu that requires so much chakra that all edo hokages  are needed to perform it.

Nope, fake.


----------



## takL (Aug 5, 2014)

Mateush said:


> ^
> He is such. Likes to give riddles instead, not a real spoiler provider.



hey congrats if the 2ch spo comes true!
as far as i know no one at 2ch has said bz might be hamura. 
so the spo at 2ch claiming he is out of the blue might not be trolling.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 5, 2014)

What's this I hear about Ems?


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

i think the madara one is most likely but i honestly want a better cliff hanger for two weeks. from the looks of the spoiler, madara is resurected at the start of the chapter and not the end.

also, i don't want an entire chapter dedicated to resurrection a character that only died a few chapters ago


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Now that Evil has spelled it out for everyone, I hope people will stop asking him/her for spoilers.
> 
> S/he isn't a provider.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure Evil's a she.

Woof. 

It was all in good trolling fun, lol


----------



## lathia (Aug 5, 2014)

I've read enough Detective Conan to decipher Evil's "clues." I'll get back with you all tomorrow .


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> There is just a single flaw in this.
> 
> Why would they need Rikudou's help to perform a simple Edo Tensei?
> 
> ...



Actually I'm starting to think that you may be right.  Hagoromo was the one who told them about the jutsu, and he said that he'd be making the seals.  There's no way that that could be necessary if the jutsu is Edo tensei because Tobirama already knows it.

I guess that means either the Kakashi one is real, or that they're all fake so far. Who knows?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I'm pretty sure Evil's a she.
> 
> Woof.



I remember someone mentioning that, but since nobody else has referred to her as a she I started to have some doubts.

Ha, saw that one coming a mile away.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Actually I'm starting to think that you may be right.  Hagoromo was the one who told them about the jutsu, and he said that he'd be making the seals.  There's no way that that could be necessary if the jutsu is Edo tensei because Tobirama already knows it.
> 
> I guess that means either the Kakashi one is real, or that they're all fake so far. Who knows?



I'm pretty confident they're all fake. We'll get the real spoilers later.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes Evil! When she's here then that means an good chapter.


----------



## takL (Aug 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> There is just a single flaw in this.
> 
> Why would they need Rikudou's help to perform a simple Edo Tensei?
> 
> He told them it's a jutsu that requires so much chakra that all edo hokages  are needed to perform it.



he said hed perform the handseals for the jutsu but he didnt have the  chakra enough for the jutsu. so he asked hokages to do something/things to get the chakra.

anyhoo i agree. he wouldnt like edotensei.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> What's this I hear about Ems?



Regulated to a primary supporting role. 




*Spoiler*: _Blink-kun's obvious response_ 






BlinkST said:


> Klue said:
> 
> 
> > Regulated to a primary supporting role.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't think Evil's spoilers come from 2ch. This time he/she might just be trolling. If he/she did post spoilers it could be the most unrealistic one that is true - kakashi one.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2014)

She's fucking with us because this chapter is goona be crazy.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

The party started without me. I could give less of a shit, cause unless one of those spoilers has Sasuke doing shit, I won't care.


----------



## Talis (Aug 5, 2014)

All the spoilers of Evil are true as usuall.
People still debating this crap after 10 years?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> She's fucking with us because this chapter is goona be crazy.



Incorrect. She always fucks with us, and then gives something once she's had enough fun.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> The party started without me. I could give less of a shit, cause unless one of those spoilers has Sasuke's Rinnegan doing shit, I won't care.



I know what you mean. Feel the same.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> he said hed perform the handseals for the jutsu but he didnt have the  chakra enough for the jutsu. so he asked hokages to do something/things to get the chakra.
> 
> anyhoo i agree. he wouldnt like edotensei.



Unless Madara is still alive . They use his lower half to use edo tensei but as a result Madara actually dies, seeing as he is the core of Kaguya she dies as well.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> The party started without me. I could give less of a shit, cause unless one of those spoilers has Sasuke doing shit, I won't care.



[SP][/SP]


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> I know what you mean. Feel the same.




oh, rennigan  fans. when will you learn that kishi will shit on you


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 5, 2014)

Lol. Still waiting for Hiruzen to be reverted back to his prime thanks to Naruto!


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil ought to tell us his gender. Seems to be an interesting subtopic that quite a few people care about. Including me



Klue said:


> I know what you mean. Feel the same.



You really do, considering that's what I actually meant.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 not really.


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I'm pretty confident they're all fake. We'll get the real spoilers later.



I think this makes the most sense too.



Talis said:


> All the spoilers of Evil are true as usuall.
> People still debating this crap after 10 years?



Nah, she specifically said that this time she wanted to play a game and would be posting fake spoilers along with the real one and we would have to guess which is which.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> I think this makes the most sense too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, she specifically said that this time she wanted to play a game and would be posting fake spoilers along with the real one and we would have to guess which is which.



"This time." 

Also, accepting to participate in a 'game' that is about making fun of you.


----------



## takL (Aug 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> The party started without me. I could give less of a shit, cause unless one of those spoilers has Sasuke doing shit, I won't care.



so u shpuld   go with this 2ch spo


takL said:


> "then black zetsu turns out to be Hamura. kakashi stops Hamura with his summon (white fang?)
> _Sasukes 'Yin-ton ・Hakke Yin Fuin (hakke yin sealing）'_ and 'narutos Yang-ton ・Dynamic Entry'
> seal Kaguya away."
> 
> *with a pinch of salt*


----------



## Mateush (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> hey congrats if the 2ch spo comes true!
> as far as i know no one at 2ch has said bz might be hamura.
> so the spo at 2ch claiming he is out of the blue might not be trolling.



I can?t rep right now, but thanks beforehand. I won?t trust that spoiler until confirmation anyway. It indeed seems almost fishy, I admit.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Regulated to a primary supporting role.


So just like the Rinnegan's supplementary jutsu, then.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> So just like the Rinnegan's supplementary jutsu, then.



Child copying its parent.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

Dat rivalry. I ship you two so hard.


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> "This time."
> 
> Also, accepting to participate in a 'game' that is about making fun of you.



Meh, yeah Evil likes to play her guessing games, but the "this time" was just referring to the fact that she will be actively posting fake spoilers this time rather than her usual hints.  

As for Evil's intent I don't really care so much, specualtion is fun especially when there is a chance of coming up with the right answer.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Child copying its parent.


 Hm? So Rinnegan supplemented Chidori:


But Amaterasu Supplemented Kirin:


No country for old men. 



Luiz said:


> Dat rivalry. I ship you two so hard.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Hm
> No country for old men.



man, that was a great movie


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Sort of.
> 
> There is this kind of flashback/remembrance. It's kind of like when Sasuke thought of Itachi, but Kakashi thinks of Rin, Obito, Minato, and his father. It seems like Kishi was trying to show him getting closure with the death of Obito, as now Rin, Obito, and his father has moved on.
> 
> ...



I feel like this one's the real deal. Return of the White Fang is REAL.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

takL said:


> so u shpuld   go with this 2ch spo



Thank you. Now I have purpose. Well, purpose to stay in the thread at least.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 5, 2014)

If the White Fang spoiler is real, why he didn't use this "super speed" when Naruto and Sasuke were dying? He lost his sharingan MANY chapters ago


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

Could you imagine if that one were true? 

Kakashi's face, the most anticipated reveal.

But does he have thick lips? buck teeth? another mask underneath?



BlinkST said:


> [font="arial"



So there's room for one more? I'll be there in a minute.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> If the White Fang spoiler is real, why he didn't use this "super speed" when Naruto and Sasuke were dying? He lost his sharingan MANY chapters ago



He needed to rest his chakra tank back to full before he could move at top speed. 

Anyway, removing his mask all of a sudden should be the main part of that troll-spoiler to cause disbelief. .Yes, even more than super speed.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> He needed to rest his chakra tank back to full before he could move at top speed.



He was already full. He did nothing for 10 chapters.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> He was already full. He did nothing for 10 chapters.



5 minutes of real life time.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> He was already full. He did nothing for 10 chapters.



Sharinganless Kakashi has a much larger chakra pool, so it takes much longer to fill back up. 

Dude, no one believes the Kaka-troll spoilers to begin with. Why are we even talking about this.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> 5 minutes of real life time.



Nah, when he was under the Susanoo he was already resting on his knees. It's a lot of time


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Incorrect. She always fucks with us, and then gives something once she's had enough fun.



She will post tonight but it won't be what she posted earlier.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 5, 2014)

Its hard to believe evil right now because the timing is off. If hed of gave this info tonight id be all for it. But A FULL 24 HOURS before normal sounds like an evil troll


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 5, 2014)

I hope Kakashi's rampage is the right one.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 5, 2014)

My vote's going to the Kakashi spoiler, cause he's otherwise been made useless by Kishi


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

kakashi "sharingan? bitch please, i used that to seal my real power "


----------



## Mione (Aug 5, 2014)

Unless Evil shows up again today I'll place my bet on the Kakashi spoiler. If Kishimoto was going to finally show his face then now would be the time to do it.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> kakashi "sharingan? bitch please, i used that to seal my real power "



Prepare to see his "old blood" ;

But jokes aside no matter how ridiculous it may sound I truly expect Kakashi to somehow get his hands on a power which surpasses what he has shown so far. I'm sure Kishi will come up with some bullshit how being freed from the burden of Obito's and Rin's death he can now show a power greater than ever before.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

Mione said:


> Unless Evil shows up again today I'll place my bet on the Kakashi spoiler. If Kishimoto was going to finally show his face then now would be the time to do it.



the three signs of the apocalypses:

1- a sasusaku moment in part 2 where sasuke gives a shit.
2- gai's 8 gates.
3- kakashi's face revealed. 

and this happened (will happen for kakashi if spoiler is true) even before sasuke vs naruto.......... hell, even before this arc ends


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

It makes sense that the sharingan holds Kakashi back, though. Orochimaru is, funny enough, almost confirmation of that. He could've easily replaced an eye/his eyes with sharingan, but never did so. He wanted an Uchiha body to go with them.

If sharingan were so simple as to power up anyone just by transplanting them, I think Orochimaru would've done so a long time ago. The only potential exceptions to this are Izanagi when used with senju DNA (Danzo), and MS, depending on how valuable the MS techniques. I can see it lowering your physical ability, stamina and chakra. Maybe chakra control.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> She will post tonight but it won't be what she posted earlier.



Yeah, that's the giving something after trolling gets boring part. 



Addy said:


> the three signs of the apocalypses:
> 
> 1- a sasusaku moment in part 2 where sasuke gives a shit.
> 2- gai's 8 gates.
> ...



Sasuke never gave a shit, bro.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> It makes sense that the sharingan holds Kakashi back, though. Orochimaru is, funny enough, almost confirmation of that. He could've easily replaced an eye/his eyes with sharingan, but never did so. He wanted an Uchiha body to go with them.
> 
> If sharingan were so simple as to power up anyone just by transplanting them, I think Orochimaru would've done so a long time ago. The only potential exceptions to this are Izanagi when used with senju DNA (Danzo), and MS, depending on how valuable the MS techniques.



Remove Sharingan, gain ability to challenge Kaguya.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Remove Sharingan, gain ability to challenge Kaguya.



 Well, Kakashi did train with the sharingan for more than half his life. It'd be like removing a weight from his body, which could result in a big increase in specific areas. Like Gai/Lee's leg weights

But there is a limit...


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Well, Kakashi did train with the sharingan for more than half his life. It'd be like removing a weight from his body, which could result in a big increase in specific areas. Like Gai/Lee's leg weights
> 
> But there is a limit...



No matter how you spin this, it's shit. 

Gai's moment is the same. Both should happen against vastly less powerful opponents.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> No matter how you spin this, it's shit.




I know.


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY[/YOUTUBE]

So many fake spoilers going around, even 2ch is getting in on it, let’s get one with Kakashi and Obito!

He tells Rin to chill for a bit so he can teleport from the spirit realm to give Kakashi his spirit Sharingan which somehow gives him Sharingan in both eyes? I guess that’s just another power of Obito’s super sharinagn powers. Now that he has both shainrgan though, Kakashi can use Gundam mode(Susanou)!

Joking aside, Kakashi can actually summon a perfect susanou and does so going all big mech mode like Sasuke and Madara had. It’s pretty sweet. That’s really the best part of the chapter. Some other stuff happens like Kaguya starting to turn into a rabbit monster or some shit, but the whole Kakashi Susanou thing…

Unbelievable, amirite?


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 5, 2014)

Making Kakashi too fast and too strong in taijutsu would ruin the Gai character. He already said during the 8th gate that Gai was on another level. Now seeing Kakashi fighting like Gai would be pretty disappointing. I agree that he has to take off the mask though


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 5, 2014)

I like the gundam part, I want this to be the real one.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So many fake spoilers going around, even 2ch is getting in on it, let?s get one with Kakashi and Obito!
> 
> ...



:/


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## lathia (Aug 5, 2014)

S/T Susanoo? One Susanoo to rule them all. I like it.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah, no fucking way.

I'll still go with the White Fang spoiler. "My sharingan was never meant to compensate my lack of ninjutsu, but it was something meant to seal my overly powerful skill with the sword"


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So many fake spoilers going around, even 2ch is getting in on it, let?s get one with Kakashi and Obito!
> 
> ...



I though for a while that Kakashi would get both Sharingan somehow, I don't know about PS though.  All in all this doesn't make so much sense but I would rule it as more likely that all other spoilers posted so far with the possible exemption of the white fang one.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So many fake spoilers going around, even 2ch is getting in on it, let?s get one with Kakashi and Obito!
> 
> ...





No seriously. You're not even trying. At least make one semi believable yet ridiculous at the same time. That has Sasuke doing something.


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah but if you wait till tomorrow, you will miss all the crazy stuff.

Because, you see, Kaguya distracts Naruto and Co. to steal Sasuke's Sharinnegan. The arm that they severed is actually still controllable by Kaguya, and while fighting her it gets closer to Sasuke and tears out his Sharinnegan when they aren't paying attention.

It's pretty gruesome.

It also seems doubtful that they can finish the sealing jutsu without it, so it will be interesting to see how Kishi resolves this. Since Sakura is there, maybe they can get the eye back and fix it, or maybe Madara and Co. will arrive and do a transplant of his Rinnegan eyes.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So many fake spoilers going around, even 2ch is getting in on it, let’s get one with Kakashi and Obito!
> 
> ...


i seriously doubt that Kakashi could summon Susanoo even whit two MS,Madara summoned it whit no having eyes which seem to imply that Uchiha blood is needed to Summon Susanoo.


----------



## lathia (Aug 5, 2014)

So nothing about the Hokage, Evil?


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke never gave a shit, bro.



for a second, he did.

now, the entire sasusaku fandom will justify the 8 hour per day work they did writing their fanfics, drawing fanart, and arguing why sakura is not an abused house wife :33


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Yeah but if you wait till tomorrow, you will miss all the crazy stuff.
> 
> Because, you see, Kaguya distracts Naruto and Co. to steal Sasuke's Sharinnegan. The arm that they severed is actually still controllable by Kaguya, and while fighting her it gets closer to Sasuke and tears out his Sharinnegan when they aren't paying attention.
> 
> ...



now that seems real.


----------



## Monster (Aug 5, 2014)

That one seems real. It's right up Kishi's alley to stall this even further.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Yeah but if you wait till tomorrow, you will miss all the crazy stuff.
> 
> Because, you see, Kaguya distracts Naruto and Co. to steal Sasuke's Sharinnegan. The arm that they severed is actually still controllable by Kaguya, and while fighting her it gets closer to Sasuke and tears out his Sharinnegan when they aren't paying attention.
> 
> ...



i would be really happy if sasuke loses h=that shitty useless usless rennigan 



vered said:


> now that seems real.



ofcourse, it is only logical as kishi is dehyping sasuke with each chapter


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

None of those are real spoiler. Better pay attention to Evil's videos.


----------



## Monster (Aug 5, 2014)

This man speaks the truth!


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2014)

obviously that would be a set back if that is true.but he will gain madara's eyes?or gain back in both eyes?


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> None of those are real spoiler. Better pay attention to Evil's videos.



the fuck does eminm dressing in  a super hero outfit have to do with the chapter?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So many fake spoilers going around, even 2ch is getting in on it, let?s get one with Kakashi and Obito!
> 
> ...



I saw a panel with that but it got deleted 
So this is the true spoiler...


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

vered said:


> obviously that would be a set back if that is true.but he will gain madara's eyes?or gain back in both eyes?



or awaken the magekyu rennigan


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Ahh, nice. Now Sasuke and Kakashi can be "bitch stole my eye" bros.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> the fuck does eminm dressing in  a super hero outfit have to do with the chapter?



How would I know? It's Evil and he provides hints.


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> None of those are real spoiler. Better pay attention to Evil's videos.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McAeQiLmEYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

i am not sure what i want to see:

1- kaguya turns to a monster and hopefully, sexier. spirit sharingans and kakashi susano.
2- sasuke losing his shitty eye 

everything sounds good. cant all of this be the chapter?


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McAeQiLmEYU[/YOUTUBE]



please give us more hints!the Sasuke losing his eye sees reasonable,


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil, I hope something groundbreaking happens in this chapter. You giving me false hope


----------



## lathia (Aug 5, 2014)

Fuck.. Madara returns? Shit... Itachi? FUUUUCK NOOO!

It better be Obito


----------



## geG (Aug 5, 2014)

The rest of that is obvious bullshit but rabbit monster Kaguya could actually be feasible


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am not sure what i want to see:
> 
> 1- kaguya turns to a monster and hopefully, sexier. spirit sharingans and kakashi susano.
> 2- sasuke losing his shitty eye
> ...



It's a double issue, correct?

There's enough room to stuff all that bullshit in and make all three main pairings canon at the same time. :ignoramus

Best chapter forevers.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> The rest of that is obvious bullshit but rabbit monster Kaguya could actually be feasible



Which spoiler? Can you link the post?


----------



## Mione (Aug 5, 2014)

That's the first "fake" spoiler that's mention Kaguya's arm and considering that's where we left off on in the last chapter it seems the most logical to pick up at again, but I really want that Kakashi unmask spoiler to be true too.  

It seems like Kishi's style to take one step forward (major damage to the villain!) and two steps back in the next chapter.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

Luiz said:


> It's a double issue, correct?
> 
> There's enough room to stuff all that bullshit in and make all three main pairings canon at the same time. :ignoramus
> 
> Best chapter forevers.



double issue  means two chapters condensed into one which i never  believe


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Evil, I hope something groundbreaking happens in this chapter. You giving me false hope



It's totes groundbreaking.

The chapter focus' around Sakura, she watches as Sasuke and Naruto struggle to keep up with Kaguya but are slowly losing ground. She remembers something that Tsunade told her and the importance of the medical Ninja and how they must always survive otherwise the whole team falls.

She says she is sorry that she's gonna have to break that rule, and charges at Kaguya and gets impaled, but it doesn't heal because she's practically out of chakra from trying to save Sasuke. However, because she did that she's able to hold Kaguya down for a bit while Naruto and Sasuke prepare to seal her.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil playing with Katy Perry's mind. 

You guys need to control the thirst.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> It's totes groundbreaking.
> 
> The chapter focus' around Sakura, she watches as Sasuke and Naruto struggle to keep up with Kaguya but are slowly losing ground. She remembers something that Tsunade told her and the importance of the medical Ninja and how they must always survive otherwise the whole team falls.
> 
> She says she is sorry that she's gonna have to break that rule, and charges at Kaguya and gets impaled, but it doesn't heal because she's practically out of chakra from trying to save Sasuke. However, because she did that she's able to hold Kaguya down for a bit while Naruto and Sasuke prepare to seal her.


Wow totally unexiciting chapter.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil is enjoying this.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 5, 2014)

If Sasuke loses his eye, Naruto can create a new one


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 5, 2014)

come on, give us the real spoiler


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 5, 2014)

This image has been doing the rounds. Hard to tell if it's legit or not...


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

Sakura dying would throw the shipping community into a mad frenzy.  Sasuke losing his eye isn't going to scare anyone when Narda can make one out of thin air.



adeshina365 said:


> This image has been doing the rounds. Hard to tell if it's legit or not...



It feels like the same chapter he tells Mads to get ready, except with the other eye photoshopped.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> This image has been doing the rounds. Hard to tell if it's legit or not...



Supreme fake. I recognize it from a previous chapter, it's just edited for both eyes.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

I could do a better job on MS paint.


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> The rest of that is obvious bullshit but rabbit monster Kaguya could actually be feasible



Ha, nice try Geg.

But you gotta accept all of it, you can't pick what you think is true. It's all true or it's not true at all.

Just like this next spoiler.

Kaguya starts to rapidly age because she's spent so much chakra trying to kill Naruto and Sasuke, however she doesn't have enough chakra left to teleport them back to the Narutoworld. So she attacks Kakashi and sucks out his chakra, causing him to rapidly age and nearly die, and then teleports back to the Narutoworld to get some chakra from the Tree.

The Hokage are surprised by her sudden appearance, and Hagoromo is all like "Mom!". It seems like the next chapter is going to be the Hokage's trying to fight Kaguya.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 5, 2014)

Mads + Hokage spoiler seems the most sensible. It doesn't even matter if it wouldn't make sense as someone pointed out earlier.

Kakashi getting either a White Fang power-up or Susanoo would be the best tho.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> This image has been doing the rounds. Hard to tell if it's legit or not...



Uh that's from chapter 673. Somebody just took the image and inserted another rinnegan.


----------



## Monster (Aug 5, 2014)

Fake. Hagoromo would say "mother" not "mom"


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Sakura dying would throw the shipping community into a mad frenzy.



LOL? Madara would resurrect everybody. You think Neji will stay dead? Believe it


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 5, 2014)

at least can you give us the title of the chapter, Evil?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Madara could regenerate his legs, but he couldn't regenerate his eye and needed to take it back from Obito. I'm not sure how Naruto's powers differ from that exactly, but you may not be able to regenerate an eye if the other eye is still out there somewhere with someone else.

So if Sasuke loses the Sharinnegan, he might need to get it back legitimately. *Otherwise, Naruto can endlessly duplicate Sharinnegan eyes forever*..and hand them out to Kakashi/Sakura


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

The Kakashi ones definitely aren't it. That's up in the fan-fiction level of idiocy, especially the PS one.  But Kishi's been on some fan-fiction level idiocy lately so who knows.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Ha, nice try Geg.
> 
> But you gotta accept all of it, you can't pick what you think is true. It's all true or it's not true at all.
> 
> ...



I extremely doubt this.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So many fake spoilers going around, even 2ch is getting in on it, let’s get one with Kakashi and Obito!
> 
> ...



This is the real spoiler i saw a panel with that shit... but it got deleted !!


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> The Kakashi ones definitely aren't it. That's up in the fan-fiction level of idiocy, especially the PS one.  But Kishi's been on some fan-fiction level idiocy lately so who knows.



Evil clearly is still having fun at the expense of these desperate fools.

Anyone with half a brain would ignore her entirely.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 5, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> This image has been doing the rounds. Hard to tell if it's legit or not...



^ that's obviously edited, and why would Sasuke get two when his one Rinnegan is tied to his Crescent Moon Seal representing half of Hago's power.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> LOL? Madara would resurrect everybody. You think Neji will stay dead? Believe it



Even then, it still would. The inevitable Rinne Tensei is still a ways off.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Ha, nice try Geg.
> 
> But you gotta accept all of it, you can't pick what you think is true. It's all true or it's not true at all.
> 
> ...



that sucks


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 5, 2014)

ساسكي يحصل على وشم القمر الثاني من شقيق حكيم سيصدره.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

Yup...I have no idea what's going on anymore...


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> This is the real spoiler i saw a panel with that shit... but it got deleted !!



Oh you caught me! That's the real true spoiler, and not this one.

The Hokage's are worried about Sasuke, Naruto, Sakura, and Kakashi. They're not sure where they are and can't seem to sense them, except for Yondaime who seems to have developed some kind of connection to Naruto as a result of the two Kyubi's connecting at the beginning of the arc.

He thinks he might be able to 'fly' to wherever they are, but only he'll be able to go. Nidaime and Shodai each give him an arm to replace the ones that he lost in the fight with Obito, I guess maybe he'll be able to use Mokuton, because he says something about the power of their chakra helping him.

Hagromo says that while he gave all his power to Sasuke and Naruto, he can still help Yondaime locate them because he's also connected to them. 

The chapter ends with Minato telling Naruto to wait and that he's coming to help.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> ساسكي يحصل على وشم القمر الثاني من شقيق حكيم سيصدره.



he gets the second  moon tattoo  from a wise brother  'who issues' 

the sad thing  is the last word is the only  wrong word  grammar  wise lol


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Aug 5, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> ساسكي يحصل على وشم القمر الثاني من شقيق حكيم سيصدره.



ههههههههههههه اي وشم قمر ثاني؟ شقيق حكيم؟ لا تقول قصدك ايتاتشي لأنه شقيق غبي من وجهة نظري

You should write in English dude , it's not nice to write in other languages when there are others who can't understand.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 5, 2014)

That sounds boring and stale enough to be the real one


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

I still think the real one is the Kakashi white fang one.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh you caught me! That's the real true spoiler, and not this one.
> 
> The Hokage's are worried about Sasuke, Naruto, Sakura, and Kakashi. They're not sure where they are and can't seem to sense them, except for Yondaime who seems to have developed some kind of connection to Naruto as a result of the two Kyubi's connecting at the beginning of the arc.
> 
> ...



It's so boring that it has to be true. Except Shodai/Nidaime arms part. That's kind of funny.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Tobirama and Hashirama giving Minato their arms? I doub that's real one.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 5, 2014)

The Kakashi one's the one i wish was real though!


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> why is the lame one the most plausible one?



Because that one is fake, didn't I say so?

The truth is that Sasuke finds himself strangely drawn to Kaguya, and turns on Naruto and Co. Telling them that they should behave, and that Naruto should come join him with "Mother" so they can help rebuild the world and that Hagoromo is the evil one who only wants to create strife.

It appears that she has cast some kind of Genjutsu using her third eye, though I don't remember genjutsu being something that the Byakugan was capable of. Whatever the case, Sasuke is totally enthralled by Kaguya, and Naruto and him face off towards the end of the chapter.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> The Kakashi one's the one i wish was real though!



It has flashbacking in it. It has to be real.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes but it's another Rin Flashback. One more Rin flashback and I may well go mad


----------



## Trojan (Aug 5, 2014)

Regardless of what is going to happen, is Naruto going to say some shitty things again?
or I don't need to worry about that part?


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Aug 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> itachi is not an idiot
> 
> it might  mean hamura though



Don't get me to start dude , it's better for the lid to stay closed in this place because it has nothing to do with predicting the next chapter.

Hamura .... why do people keep expecting him to pop up like his brother? Naruto and Sasuke haven't powered up enough? If they kept getting more powers the fight will not even have the slightest edge. It's already boring as hell with Kaguya being so plain.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh you caught me! That's the real true spoiler, and not this one.
> 
> The Hokage's are worried about Sasuke, Naruto, Sakura, and Kakashi. They're not sure where they are and can't seem to sense them, except for Yondaime who seems to have developed some kind of connection to Naruto as a result of the two Kyubi's connecting at the beginning of the arc.
> 
> ...



Everyone knows that is BS


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Yes but it's another Rin Flashback. One more Rin flashback and I may well go mad



And that's what makes it more plausible.



			
				Evil said:
			
		

> Because that one is fake, didn't I say so?
> 
> The truth is that Sasuke finds himself strangely drawn to Kaguya, and turns on Naruto and Co.



Sexy spiritual granny.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

That last one was boring, plausible and predictable, which makes it more likely than everything else. It's plausible because Kishi sure as hell got rid of Minato's arms for a reason, and they need a way to get back to earth. 

My only problem is that, Hagoromo instructing them that he needs chakra and that they should follow his instructions means something else is going to happen. This is just Minato coincidentally finding out he can sense Naruto, and it reduces Hagoromo to just a helper instead of the one instructing them.

Yeah that's right. Imma analyse each one until I know which spoiler is real.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil.... now lets be serious... you make all this up because its a boring ass chapter and very dull.

Am i right ?


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Aug 5, 2014)

Non of them is real. There might be hints or small pieces of the real scattered in through out those spoilers but non of them sounds real.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

That's the point. Kishi is not gonna give plausible and predictible chapter considering there's 2 week break and Evil's appereance signals major shitstorm. I'm expecting huge plottwist with good cliffhanger.


----------



## Monster (Aug 5, 2014)

2 week break?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 5, 2014)

Minato would Mokuton is just LOL.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Regardless of what is going to happen, is Naruto going to say some shitty things again?
> or I don't need to worry about that part?



What IF

Madara somehow returns and swears to make kaguya and bz pay for fooling him as all he wanted was to protect the world and make it so his brothers sacrifice wasnt in vain.

Naruto look at madara with compassion in his eyes while bz starts insulting madars calling him a stupid pawn and a failure both as a clan leader and shinobi.

Naruto gets angry for bz insulting madara and punches bz in the face and telling him to shut up as madara is awesome like obito was and he wont let anyone insult them.

NF explodes.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Because that one is fake, didn't I say so?
> 
> The truth is that Sasuke finds himself strangely drawn to Kaguya, and turns on Naruto and Co. Telling them that they should behave, and that Naruto should come join him with "Mother" so they can help rebuild the world and that Hagoromo is the evil one who only wants to create strife.
> 
> It appears that she has cast some kind of Genjutsu using her third eye, though I don't remember genjutsu being something that the Byakugan was capable of. Whatever the case, Sasuke is totally enthralled by Kaguya, and Naruto and him face off towards the end of the chapter.



That would be great for Sasuke's new chibi comedy spin-of Manga


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Because that one is fake, didn't I say so?
> 
> The truth is that Sasuke finds himself strangely drawn to Kaguya, and turns on Naruto and Co. Telling them that they should behave, and that Naruto should come join him with "Mother" so they can help rebuild the world and that Hagoromo is the evil one who only wants to create strife.
> 
> It appears that she has cast some kind of Genjutsu using her third eye, though I don't remember genjutsu being something that the Byakugan was capable of. Whatever the case, Sasuke is totally enthralled by Kaguya, and Naruto and him face off towards the end of the chapter.



Now this is more like it. Those young teenage hormones and that wild Uchiha blood get pumping.

Though Sasuke getting Koto'd is plausible, Rinnegan is supposed to have some resistance to other Rinnegan genjutsu, or Sasuke being immune to Mugen Tsukuyomi makes no sense.

Though Sasuke getting used and trolled is nothing new sadly. Kishi is painfully going back to his roots. It would also be a good reason to make him and Naruto fight, if only for the little hiccup in that he'll be dealt with after Kaguya.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Aug 5, 2014)

the probability of this being a rin and obito centered chapter is huge seeing how the last one ended, so i think all the spoilers are fake and that evil is trying to be the ultimate troll by making us super hyped for the chapter when, actually, we are  getting a chapter with at least half its content being obito and rin bullshit talk


----------



## Monster (Aug 5, 2014)

Kishi doesn't really care about Sasuke anymore.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> What IF
> 
> Madara somehow returns and swears to make kaguya and bz pay for fooling him as all he wanted was to protect the world and make it so his brothers sacrifice wasnt in vain.
> 
> ...



I will hunt you down and make sure you have a slow and painful death. 
especially that I consider madara to be way worst that obito.


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Evil.... now lets be serious... you make all this up because its a boring ass chapter and very dull.
> 
> Am i right ?



What? 

No dude, this chapter is action packed.

Naruto and Sasuke join together the two hands that have the sun and moon on them, and summon Susanou Kyubi to fight Kaguya. It has Rinnegan eyes, and the Gudoudama and there is some kind of large intricate seal being formed with the tails.

Naruto tells Sasuke that it's gonna take awhile for Kyubi to finish writing the seal, so they just have to hold on till then. Which Sasuke says is easier said then done, as Kaguya summons the Gedo Mazo and plans on stealing their chakra to replenish her own. 

the chapter ends with a staredown.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Aug 5, 2014)

Jesus Gai said:


> Kishi doesn't really care about Sasuke anymore.



I don't think Kishi cares about the manga in general anymore


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jesus Gai said:


> Kishi doesn't really care about Sasuke anymore.



The unfortunate truth.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, Imma go watch some HxH. There better be something sensible when I get back. Because Kaguya summoning her own corpse or Kurama making seals despite Naruto and Sasuke doing that makes no sense.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 5, 2014)

White Fang spoiler > Rinnegan Kurama summon > Sasuke being Koto Amatsukami'd sparking Naru vs Sasu


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Madara could regenerate his legs, but he couldn't regenerate his eye and needed to take it back from Obito. I'm not sure how Naruto's powers differ from that exactly, but you may not be able to regenerate an eye if the other eye is still out there somewhere with someone else.
> 
> So if Sasuke loses the Sharinnegan, he might need to get it back legitimately. *Otherwise, Naruto can endlessly duplicate Sharinnegan eyes forever*..and hand them out to Kakashi/Sakura



the reason his eyes did no regenerate is because he dint had them  wend he became a jinchuriki.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 5, 2014)

The sad thing is that all the spoilers sound like something Kishi would do.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Aug 5, 2014)

hahaha this is all fake we are getting a lame ass OBI-RIN chapter guys


----------



## Arisu (Aug 5, 2014)

Karin somehow manages to leave her cacoon and turns on her Sasuke radar. When she finds him, she humps his leg like a dog.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

Do tell... what is the Yin half of Rikudou's power supposed to have?


----------



## lathia (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> What?
> 
> No dude, this chapter is action packed.
> 
> ...





Give us a MS paint spoiler of the chapter. Those were actually fun.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 5, 2014)

lathia said:


> Give us a MS paint spoiler of the chapter. Those were actually fun.



Fucking this.

Bonus points if the drawing is shitty.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil's mentioned Madara twice in his spoilers and both of them he was revived when he hasn't been revived yet I consider that confirmation of Madara being revived through edo tensei.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I will hunt you down and make sure you have a slow and painful death.
> especially that I consider madara to be way worst that obito.



Kishi isnt that bad though...maybe.

Still...at some point i believed even that both madara and obito would survive and naruto would take a beating(karui style) from countless shinobi who lost loved ones to those two as naruto came to believe that hating them would only continue the cycle of hatred so he wants for everyone to push their frustrations on him for madaras and obitos sake.

Later he thanks madara and obito for teaching him so much during this war as he did thank nagato for teaching him pain when he met him during this war lol.

But kishi wont push narutos messiah complex so far...would he?


----------



## Frosch (Aug 5, 2014)

Can't edo tensei Madara without a living vessel, Hashirama won't allow it. Even Hagoromo commended him on it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> What?
> 
> No dude, this chapter is action packed.
> 
> ...



How does Naruto Bijuu Avatar look like ?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Kishi isnt that bad though...maybe.
> 
> Still...at some point i believed even that both madara and obito would survive and naruto would take a beating(karui style) from countless shinobi who lost loved ones to those two as naruto came to believe that hating them would only continue the cycle of hatred so he wants for everyone to push their frustrations on him for madaras and obitos sake.
> 
> ...



what makes this hurt so much is because it's probably true.  
the poor kid will get so much hate. 

especially if madara returns to use RT on everyone.


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

lathia said:


> Give us a MS paint spoiler of the chapter. Those were actually fun.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Kishi isnt that bad though...maybe.
> 
> Still...at some point i believed even that both madara and obito would survive and naruto would take a beating(karui style) from countless shinobi who lost loved ones to those two as naruto came to believe that hating them would only continue the cycle of hatred so he wants for everyone to push their frustrations on him for madaras and obitos sake.
> 
> ...



That would be no lie, though.

Madara WAS the coolest guy.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 5, 2014)

devil fruit?


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

What that "character" supposed to mean?


----------



## Shattering (Aug 5, 2014)

Please Evil tell us a fake spoiler where Itachi is back and seals Kaguya


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> What that "character" supposed to mean?



実= fruit

I guess that something related to god tree's fruit


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 5, 2014)

That's a horrible stick figure, doesn't even have a head. Maybe it's a hint someone gets decapitated?


----------



## TRN (Aug 5, 2014)

Naruto Bijuu Avatar confirm!!  YES

Fuck ...Edit GoDMaster post


----------



## doppelganger (Aug 5, 2014)

Luffy comes to the rescue?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

Black Zetsu is the fruit?

Wow my theory was actually right?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> Luffy comes to the rescue?



no shitty characters in my naruto manga please.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Someone eats the fruit then?


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Zetsu, fruit?

What?


----------



## lathia (Aug 5, 2014)

A berry, a nut, a fruit ....


----------



## doppelganger (Aug 5, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> no shitty characters in my naruto manga please.


Kishi, is that you?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2014)

lathia said:


> A berry....



a black berry...


----------



## doppelganger (Aug 5, 2014)

A road apple...


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Someone eats the fruit then?



Kaguya eats herself


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> What?
> 
> No dude, this chapter is action packed.
> 
> ...




I want this so-so bad.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Zetsu, fruit?
> 
> What?



My theory is that BZ = the fruit.

When Kaguya ate it, it grew inside of her and made her go insane. That explains the "child" bit, and it's also her chakra source.

When she was about to be sealed, BZ escaped, so Kaguya was sealed for no reason (because she was "good" without it). That's her sobstory. She was falsely accused and sealed by her sons. TnJ incoming. It was a misunderstanding.

Source of all problems = inhuman. Solves another issue that Kishi can't deal with (a genuinely evil human).

It's solid so far, unless Evil says no.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Zetsu is the fruit? Biggest troll in the history of the manga.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> My theory is that BZ = the fruit.
> 
> When Kaguya ate it, it grew inside of her and made her go insane. That explains the "child" bit, and it's also her chakra source.
> 
> ...



Die Pika.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> My theory is that BZ = the fruit.
> 
> When Kaguya ate it, it grew inside of her and made her go insane. That explains the "child" bit, and it's also her chakra source.
> 
> ...


so you saying that Black Zetsu is a shit nugget?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Zetsu is the fruit? Biggest troll in the history of the manga.



Why is it a troll?



Klue said:


> Die Pika.



Last week you wanted to fuck me.



Linkdarkside said:


> so you saying that Black Zetsu is a shit nugget?



Slime child. Salad. Shit nugget.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

So finally the fruit happens... that means MT is stopped by the sage and the hokage's.  
Who will eat the fruit hmmmm....


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

This is a man without head walking on the street 

good fake spoiler , EVIL !! 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 5, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Can't edo tensei Madara without a living vessel, Hashirama won't allow it. Even Hagoromo commended him on it.


Spiral Zetsu and the White Zetsu who brought Madara his Rinnegan eye are both potential candidates for that.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why is it a troll?


Because there's no point of reviving Kaguya if he was just fruit. I mean he kinda was inside Madara at some point yet he still yeald to revive her mom? For what?


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry but that picture is only a half truth, but it is the key to the real spoiler.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Because there's no point of reviving Kaguya if he was just fruit. I mean he kinda was inside Madara at some point yet he still yeald to revive her mom? For what?



She was dumber and easier to control?


----------



## mayumi (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> It's totes groundbreaking.
> 
> The chapter focus' around Sakura, she watches as Sasuke and Naruto struggle to keep up with Kaguya but are slowly losing ground. She remembers something that Tsunade told her and the importance of the medical Ninja and how they must always survive otherwise the whole team falls.
> 
> She says she is sorry that she's gonna have to break that rule, and charges at Kaguya and gets impaled, but it doesn't heal because she's practically out of chakra from trying to save Sasuke. However, because she did that she's able to hold Kaguya down for a bit while Naruto and Sasuke prepare to seal her.



This is liek totally real.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Sorry but that picture is only a half truth, but it is the key to the real spoiler.



you mean half fake and half troll ck


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> what makes this hurt so much is because it's probably true.
> the poor kid will get so much hate.
> 
> especially if madara returns to use RT on everyone.



Well yeah, with obito dead and rinneganless i do not see sasuke sacrificing his life for rinne tensei and madara needs some closure.

So naruto moving madara with his kindness and gutsiness while sasuke adds a bit with his similarity to izuna and his wish to protect his clan cause madara to turn 100% good and die using rt.

Naruto swears to never forget him or obito and taking his forgiveness mantra to a new level in fiction. He may even say that he will see those two as his inspirations and idols for finding the strenght to turn away from darkness and sacrifice themseves fot the sake of others.

While sasuke just says FOCUS ON THE ENEMY NARUTO...for the 6876829 time lol


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Sorry but that picture is only a half truth, but it is the key to the real spoiler.



Oda took over the manga?

Maybe it will improve now.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Sorry but that picture is only a half truth, but it is the key to the real spoiler.



Can you make a whole list with the spoilers you gaved... so we can ceck where this key fits ?


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Ha, nice try Geg.
> 
> But you gotta accept all of it, you can't pick what you think is true. It's all true or it's not true at all.
> 
> ...



The only one that mentions getting chakra (fruit) from the tree.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

So what's Zetsu trying to accomplish? Why is he gathering the army for?


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Sorry but that picture is only a half truth, but it is the key to the real spoiler.



Lol Someone loses his or her head for someone?

Anyway good stuff.

Will there be a shitstorm when the chapter is out? ^^


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 5, 2014)

maybe it's naruto who lost his mind for Obito?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 5, 2014)

PS-Kurama with Rinnegan eyes.

...Wouldn't have come up with that in 3 million years.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> The only one that mentions getting chakra (fruit) from the tree.



Good so we got it... and it sounds more real then everything else that was said.

Kaguya goes back to the tree to take some chakra or take the new fruit. Naruto will save the drained Kakashi.  And chapter ends.
Total shit ! Notion is passed this is the true spoiler !


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

real spoiler 



> ナルトはかぐや、黒ゼツ攻撃ナルト ? 蹴る。
> サスケスライス黒ゼツはその後黒炎 彼を燃やす。
> 羽衣は秘密のパフォーマンスのシー ? を明らかにする。フルパワーで影。
> ナルトはかぐやを攻撃する。かぐや 、ナルトの背後に現れる。
> サスケは炎リリース矢を撃った。か やは、ポータルに逃げる。



I don't need Evil to confirm that because I'm sure it's real


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Only half the fruit is grown because Kaguya already stole some chakra from the tree?


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Maybe Kakashi is decapitated?


----------



## Shattering (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Maybe Kakashi is decapitated?



That would be fucking awesome


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

You guys might be sol without takL


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So finally the fruit happens... that means MT is stopped by the sage and the hokage's.
> Who will eat the fruit hmmmm....



Didn't Hagoromo say that that he needs a great power source to perform the Sealing Jutsu?


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> You guys might be sol without takL



except me


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 5, 2014)

I knew it, all this optimistic expectation leads to nothing. Even if that's not the case, I hope the fight will improve.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Good so we got it... and it sounds more real then everyting else that was said.
> 
> Kaguya goes back to the tree to take some chakra or take the new fruit. Naruto will save the drained Kakashi.  And chapter ends.
> Total shit ! Notion is passed this is the true spoiler !



If so, where is my shit storm?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

If Kaguya actually needs a second fruit to contend with Naruto and Sasuke...  Pathetic.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> If so, where is my shit storm?



It's already happened with Evil's fake spoilers


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2014)

Orchimaru ate the fruit?


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Hagoromo stated that a second fruit would appear once all of the chakra was reunited.

WTF is this shit?


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> If so, where is my shit storm?



The rinnegan will stand at the top anyway.

Kaguya certainly will have at least one final jutsu that will be most likely rinnegan related and then it is only a matter of time till sasuke gets the other rinnegan eye more tomoes and maybe even an eye color change as a sign of increased power.

Kishi may really take the same path as sharingan had that with more tomoes got stronger and we had it stated outright a few times that having both eyes gives way more hax than having one.

What if he awakens the forehead eye too eventually but gets other stuff than mugen tsukuyomi?


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

The truth continues to evade you guys, it's hilarious.

I thought I was being generous, I was initially not going to leave any clues or hints.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> If so, where is my shit storm?



Unless Hagoromo is actually evil and is after the fruit?


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> The rinnegan will stand at the top anyway.
> 
> Kaguya certainly will have at least one final jutsu that will be most likely rinnegan related and then it is only a matter of time till sasuke gets the other rinnegan eye more tomoes and maybe even an eye color change as a sign of increased power.
> 
> ...



No forehead eye for Sasuke, please. 

And if he acquires a second Rinnegan, I hope the classic Rinnegan's color remains. Red is quite fitting for a forehead eye, or the Juubi.

Everything else I agree with. 



Evil said:


> The truth continues to evade you guys, it's hilarious.
> 
> I thought I was being generous, I was initially not going to leave any clues or hints.



How about an awesome Rinnegan driven spoiler?


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 5, 2014)

So kaguya gets old?

Or lol sasuke is enhralled by her?

And evil rikudou would be boss though...

More puppet masters behind the scenes.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil Rikudou?

Dear God No.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 5, 2014)

Incoming god chapter. Sure it won't be as amazing as the last one but it'll be great.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Didn't Hagoromo say that that he needs a great power source to perform the Sealing Jutsu?



I think he wants to use the chakra for the hokage's



Klue said:


> If so, where is my shit storm?



I guess there is no shitstorm just a boring ass chapter...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> The truth continues to evade you guys, it's hilarious.
> 
> I thought I was being generous, I was initially not going to leave any clues or hints.



Madara in this at all or should I just go back to my own thing this week?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> The truth continues to evade you guys, it's hilarious.
> 
> I thought I was being generous, I was initially not going to leave any clues or hints.



More hints please?


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 5, 2014)

Give us another hint, Evil D=


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> You guys might be sol without takL



I'm no takl but the kanji you wrote is 実(jutsu) which means truth, but can be used in 果実(kajitsu) to mean fruit, though that isn't the common word for it.  Since your saying it's only have the truth I don't really know.  My best guess is that it's either something to do with the fruit like everyone is saying, or it's the end of infinite tsukuyomi since 現実  (genjitsu) has that kanji and the first part is the same gen in genjutsu.  But that probably isn't right.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Evil Rikudou?
> 
> Dear God No.



Well, it would be better than kaguya at least since she hardly has any personality. All she has is chakra addiction.

And it would be a shame to never see rikudou showing his stuff after he was hyped for so long.

If he helps them as s good guy then he would only be trolled to hype kaguya though.

As an evil jerk hr might have an actual personality. And broken rinnegan stuff. I also wanted to see his creation of all things used in battle.

And DAT shitstorm.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> The truth continues to evade you guys, it's hilarious.
> 
> I thought I was being generous, I was initially not going to leave any clues or hints.



You said the fruit is the key to the real spoiler... and the only spoiler with the fruit like... is that spoiler with kaguya getting old...

Give another hint... cuz this one leads there.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> The truth continues to evade you guys, it's hilarious.
> 
> I thought I was being generous, I was initially not going to leave any clues or hints.



So you played them all this time


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> You said the fruit is the key to the real spoiler... and the only spoiler with the fruit like... is that spoiler with kaguya getting old...
> 
> Give another hint... cuz this one leads there.



Please no.

That spoiler is really shitty.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

The tree finally turns all the people into Zetsu's as a new fruit grows?


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Yes.
> 
> Because one of the spoilers I posted is true, and I could only pull this off with this chapter.



Alright guys, let's find the most unreasonable spoiler among the lot and focus on that one.

Madara returns, helps out, Kaguya is quickly sealed?


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 5, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> I'm no takl but the kanji you wrote is 実(jutsu) which means truth, but can be used in 果実(kajitsu) to mean fruit, though that isn't the common word for it.  Since your saying it's only have the truth I don't really know.  My best guess is that it's either something to do with the fruit like everyone is saying, or it's the end of infinite tsukuyomi since 現実  (genjitsu) has that kanji and the first part is the same gen in genjutsu.  But that probably isn't right.



Or maybe some sort of crazy TRUTH is revealed.

Some crazy...twist.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Kaguya like eating fruit


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2014)

I just hope the Kakashi one isn't true.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Yes.
> 
> Because one of the spoilers I posted is true, and I could only pull this off with this chapter.



The most absurd ones are the only ones we should look at, then. I knew this chapter, regardless of what the truth was, had to be totally insane.

The thing is, I don't know how you were so detailed with the Kakashi spoiler..that would add up, but I'm not a fool enough to believe that's it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Or maybe some sort of crazy TRUTH is revealed.
> 
> Some crazy...twist.



Hagoromo is evil. He set everything up to play out this way. 

I don't know.


Give me a second, I'm going to compile all of Evil's spoilers.


----------



## NTDLL (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil please tell us it's actually badass Orochimaru who eats fruit with EVIL face and becomes final villain 


pls pls 

IDS HABBIDING DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I just hope the Kakashi one isn't true.



With Obito's death, it's either the Kakashi spoiler or the retard Edo Madara one.

Maybe evil Hagoromo. Not sure if that would cause a shit storm ? at this point, most would probably: "Ehh."


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Or maybe some sort of crazy TRUTH is revealed.
> 
> Some crazy...twist.



Yeah, that's probably it something to do with truth or reality Evil has said a couple of times that she can only do it with this chapter.  It makes me think that something is going on with he reality in the manga.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hagoromo is evil. He set everything up to play out this way.
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



Well evil said that what happens is so extreme that he could only post so many crazy predictions for THIS chapter.

So the most outrageous spoiler may be the right one.

Which guarantees the biggest shitstorm?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil had a post with the Lex Luthor "WROOONG" video, responding to someone who said the spoilers she posted were all fake. Which means any spoiler AFTER that video/post is probably fake.


----------



## Meia (Aug 5, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> I'm no takl but the kanji you wrote is 実(jutsu) which means truth, but can be used in 果実(kajitsu) to mean fruit, though that isn't the common word for it.  Since your saying it's only have the truth I don't really know.  My best guess is that it's either something to do with the fruit like everyone is saying, or it's the end of infinite tsukuyomi since 現実  (genjitsu) has that kanji and the first part is the same gen in genjutsu.  But that probably isn't right.



It can mean reality .  /can't check right now.

I had a feeling this morning that this chapter was going to cause a shitstorm. Maybe I should rely on my instincts again to pick out the correct spoiler.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 5, 2014)

Takl needs to translae that kanji asap


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well evil said that what happens is so extreme that he could only post so many crazy predictions for THIS chapter.
> 
> So the most outrageous spoiler may be the right one.
> 
> Which guarantees the biggest shitstorm?



Edo Madara.


----------



## NTDLL (Aug 5, 2014)

Orochimaru eating fruit in 3.....2......1...


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2014)

Meia said:


> It can also mean reality I think.  /can't check right now.
> 
> I had a feeling this morning that this chapter was going to cause a shitstorm. Maybe I should rely on my instincts again to pick out the correct spoiler.



Genjitsu does mean reality, I just took that as a given.


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hagoromo is evil. He set everything up to play out this way.
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> ...



Shit, I better add the real spoiler before you compile them all or you guys will be boned.

So, Hagoromo says that he can bring the Hokage's back to life using the tree by having each of them eat one of the various unripe fruits that are sprouting from the tree. However, in doing so they will inadvertently kill one or many of the people that are currently pod peeps, because the fruits represent their life force.

But as Edo tensei they stand no chance against Kaguya, and only by returning to life and full strength will they have a chance. So now they are left to decide whether or not to leave everything up to Sasuke and Naruto, or to sacrifice some for all.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

The biggest shitstorm is either Edo Madara, Kakashi's power up or Sasuke losing Sharinnegan.

But then again, Evil didn't say it was the "spoiler" that would cause the biggest shitstorm. Just that it _would_ cause a shitstorm.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2014)

Sasuke unlock the other Rinnegan and do Super almighty push.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> The biggest shitstorm is either Edo Madara, Kakashi's power up or *Sasuke losing Sharinnegan*.



A shit storm only I would suffer from.

ck


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Edo Madara.



Hmmm, anyway fights against a single enemy rarely last more that 8-10 chapters unless the baddie has tons of flashbacks and the kaguya fight is already lasting like a whole volume.

Maybe it is time for her to exit...in some absurdly anticlimatic way?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Takl needs to translae that kanji asap



It either means fruit or truth  depends on how is used.



Evil said:


> Shit, I better add the real spoiler before you compile them all or you guys will be boned.
> 
> So, Hagoromo says that he can bring the Hokage's back to life using the tree by having each of them eat one of the various unripe fruits that are sprouting from the tree. However, in doing so they will inadvertently kill one or many of the people that are currently pod peeps, because the fruits represent their life force.
> 
> But as Edo tensei they stand no chance against Kaguya, and only by returning to life and full strength will they have a chance. So now they are left to decide whether or not to leave everything up to Sasuke and Naruto, or to sacrifice some for all.



Fake they will never live even more since Minato has no hands..


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

This unfortunately deconfirms the Gai spoiler


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Shit, I better add the real spoiler before you compile them all or you guys will be boned.
> 
> So, Hagoromo says that he can bring the Hokage's back to life using the tree by having each of them eat one of the various unripe fruits that are sprouting from the tree. However, in doing so they will inadvertently kill one or many of the people that are currently pod peeps, because the fruits represent their life force.
> 
> But as Edo tensei they stand no chance against Kaguya, and only by returning to life and full strength will they have a chance. So now they are left to decide whether or not to leave everything up to Sasuke and Naruto, or to sacrifice some for all.



some info of this spoiler are truth


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 5, 2014)

Honestly, Orochimaru taking over again would be the best, most amazing and most landscape changing element that could happen during this moment. Those Orochimaru theories from the past have always been around, having him reclaim his throne would really be the ultimate tribute to the old days of the series. Before Obito was running things, Orochimaru was always the big bad. If that came back I wouldn't be upset, I'd love it. 

I doubt it's happening but if Oro took over again then hell, this would would be a more focused manga.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

Both Edo Madara and Hagoromo being evil actually make a lot of sense though.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Shit, I better add the real spoiler before you compile them all or you guys will be boned.
> 
> So, Hagoromo says that he can bring the Hokage's back to life using the tree by having each of them eat one of the various unripe fruits that are sprouting from the tree. However, in doing so they will inadvertently kill one or many of the people that are currently pod peeps, because the fruits represent their life force.
> 
> But as Edo tensei they stand no chance against Kaguya, and only by returning to life and full strength will they have a chance. So now they are left to decide whether or not to leave everything up to Sasuke and Naruto, or to sacrifice some for all.



Now that would be some shit.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Wait, Evil posted an Orochimaru spoiler? Did it have something to do with the tree and fruit?



If so, that's the real one.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Honestly, Orochimaru taking over again would be the best, most amazing and most landscape changing element that could happen during this moment. Those Orochimaru theories from the past have always been around, having him reclaim his throne would really be the ultimate tribute to the old days of the series. Before Obito was running things, Orochimaru was always the big bad. If that came back I wouldn't be upset, I'd love it.
> 
> I doubt it's happening but if Oro took over again then hell, this would would be a more focused manga.



Yes yes! I predict Orchimaru eats the fruit!


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 5, 2014)

The tree creates a fruit containing the chakra of all the trapped ninjas and then Kaguya eats it and then Gai dynamic exits from her stomach and she dies.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Orochimaru would make an excellent opponent for powered-up Kakashi  But I have my doubts that's happening.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 5, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yes yes! I predict Orchimaru eats the fruit!



Best final villan evar if he does. Then he proceeds to take over Sasuke and then we finally get the destined Naruto vs Orosuke fight which should have happened at the end of part 1.


----------



## NTDLL (Aug 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Honestly, Orochimaru taking over again would be the best, most amazing and most landscape changing element that could happen during this moment. Those Orochimaru theories from the past have always been around, having him reclaim his throne would really be the ultimate tribute to the old days of the series. Before Obito was running things, Orochimaru was always the big bad. If that came back I wouldn't be upset, I'd love it.
> 
> I doubt it's happening but if Oro took over again then hell, this would would be a more focused manga.



yeah

He's just so oldschool and perfect

Kaguya is shitty villain and nowhere near his level


just imagine him taking over again with them evil faces


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Wait, Evil posted an Orochimaru spoiler? Did it have something to do with the tree and fruit?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, that's the real one.



10/characters


Evil said:


> Here is a real true spoiler!
> 
> The Orochimaru we saw get caught by the Tsukuyomi was just a hollow shell, he was able to transform into a sightless snake and slither off and hide. He pops out while the Hokages are discussing with Rikudou about what to do, and if they can somehow assist Naruto and Sasuke.
> '
> ...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Shit, I better add the real spoiler before you compile them all or you guys will be boned.
> 
> So, Hagoromo says that he can bring the Hokage's back to life using the tree by having each of them eat one of the various unripe fruits that are sprouting from the tree. However, in doing so they will inadvertently kill one or many of the people that are currently pod peeps, because the fruits represent their life force.
> 
> But as Edo tensei they stand no chance against Kaguya, and only by returning to life and full strength will they have a chance. So now they are left to decide whether or not to leave everything up to Sasuke and Naruto, or to sacrifice some for all.


So no Madara revival afterall. 

Well at least Hashirama and Tobirama will be sticking around after this is over.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Best final villan evar if he does. Then he proceeds to take over Sasuke and then we finally get the destined Naruto vs Sasuke fight which should have happened at the end of part 1.





So happy you're not the author.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 5, 2014)

Doubt it deals with Kakashi. Nothing related to him would be a shitstorm. At this point and time, people expect him to get some stupid power up.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 5, 2014)

One more uchiha left, kill him off Kishi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Doubt it deals with Kakashi. *Nothing related to him would be a shitstorm*. At this point and time, people expect him to get some stupid power up.



Kakashi gives Kaguya the same treatment Gai gave Madara; power gained simply by losing the Sharingan.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Orochimaru is controlling Kaguya


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Doubt it deals with Kakashi. Nothing related to him would be a shitstorm. At this point and time, people expect him to get some stupid power up.



What, are you kidding!? Kakashi for 6th Hokage! Naruto can be the 7th.

Hah, I lied. 

I won't do that again.

Maybe.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> So happy you're not the author.



Better than shitty rinnegan power ups.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 5, 2014)

Time for some GARuto


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> What, are you kidding!? Kakashi for 6th Hokage! Naruto can be the 7th.
> 
> Hah, I lied.
> 
> ...



Sakura for 8th Hokage 

and Sasuke is leaving Konoha village


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 5, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> One more uchiha left, kill him off Kishi.



prove you have the balls, Kishi.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kakashi gives Kaguya the same treatment Gai gave Madara; power gained simply by losing the Sharingan.



Although I don't see that happening, if it happened I would not be surprised. 

I expect Kakashi's future power up to be ridiculous simply because he's Kakashi. Watch, he's going to end up killing Black Zetsu or something through the power of true grit. 





Evil said:


> What, are you kidding!? Kakashi for 6th Hokage! Naruto can be the 7th.
> 
> Hah, I lied.
> 
> ...



Knowing Kishi Kakashi will be rewarded for still battling with his weakened state by being the 6th Hokage. Although I disagree with it, I can probably see it happening. 

Somehow this guy's going to be rewarded, we all know he will.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yes yes! I predict Orchimaru eats the fruit!



the last thing we need Michael jackson eating the fruit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2014)

what if Sasuke eat the fruit?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So no Madara revival afterall.
> 
> Well at least Hashirama and Tobirama will be sticking around after this is over.



Even if he doesn't get a physical revival, there's a decent chance that he's still alive to some degree and will overpower Kaguya long enough to stab out her third eye or something.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Even if he doesn't get a physical revival, there's a decent chance that he's still alive to some degree and will overpower Kaguya long enough to stab out her third eye or something.



And treat us to the war ending battle with have all been waiting for.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Aug 5, 2014)

Madara has to return. This chapter or not I am sure he will return. His character didn't get closure and that never happens in this manga. ( even if this manga has a twisted sense of the word closure).


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> what if Sasuke eat the fruit?



Madara 2.0


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 5, 2014)

shikamaru naraS said:


> Madara has to return. This chapter or not I am sure he will return. His character didn't get closure and that never happens in this manga. ( even if this manga has a twisted sense of the word closure).



Everyone expects him to return. 

The only difference is that he'll probably return to the side of the Hokages.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

shikamaru naraS said:


> Madara has to return. This chapter or not I am sure he will return. His character didn't get closure and that never happens in this manga. ( even if this manga has a twisted sense of the word closure).



True.

But I much rather avoid his return if he fails to settle his battle with Naruto and Sasuke. Sadly, I don't see a reason for him to at this point.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Although I don't see that happening, if it happened I would not be surprised.
> 
> I expect Kakashi's future power up to be ridiculous simply because he's Kakashi. Watch, he's going to end up killing Black Zetsu or something through the power of true grit.
> 
> ...



It'd also be a little pointless for this build up Kakashi's getting if he didn't get a big power-up or do something huge soon.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> It'd also be a little pointless for this build up Kakashi's getting if he didn't get a big power-up or do something huge soon.



Yeah he's going to end up getting something. It'll be something like a special mode he can activate that he couldn't before because the Sharingan was holding his chakra back. Now with no Sharingan, a higher chakra pool and greater chakra control, he'll be able to activate it and reach new heights. Although it wouldn't make any sense, Kishi will do it. 

Kakashi is the Randy Orton of the Narutoverse. Gifted but fragile and is always getting opportunity when others need time in the spotlight.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> It'd also be a little pointless for this build up Kakashi's getting if he didn't get a big power-up or do something huge soon.



Ugggggh!! So true. 


Just thinking about it pisses me off. 




NF lacks ;catmad


----------



## Cord (Aug 5, 2014)

D-Did someone say Orochimaru is coming back?


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> D-Did someone say Orochimaru is coming back?



The spoiler itself is pretty bad though.


Like, horridly lame.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> What, are you kidding!? Kakashi for 6th Hokage! Naruto can be the 7th.
> 
> Hah, I lied.
> 
> ...



I'm still not giving up on the Kakashi spoiler.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I'm still not giving up on the Kakashi spoiler.



I asked for a troll-spoiler for Kakashi, and that's what Evil gave me. Seriously, it's not happening. 

Yet, anyway.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> D-Did someone say Orochimaru is coming back?



yes 

with Yondaime and Madara


----------



## Edo Sensei (Aug 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Everyone expects him to return.
> 
> The only difference is that he'll probably return to the side of the Hokages.




Everybody already expects him to return to the side of the Hokages^^


----------



## geG (Aug 5, 2014)

The kanji Evil posted was definitely for "Truth", not fruit. 

So which of Evil's early spoilers involved something about truth or reality


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Shit, I better add the real spoiler before you compile them all or you guys will be boned.
> 
> *So, Hagoromo says that he can bring the Hokage's back to life using the tree by having each of them eat one of the various unripe fruits that are sprouting from the tree.* *However, in doing so they will inadvertently kill one or many of the people that are currently pod peeps, because the fruits represent their life force.*
> 
> But as Edo tensei they stand no chance against Kaguya, and only by returning to life and full strength will they have a chance. So now they are left to decide whether or not to leave everything up to Sasuke and Naruto, or to sacrifice some for all.



Minato: No.

Hashirama:Nuuuuuuuuuu!

Hiruzen: No.

Tobirama: Gimme dat shit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue Sasuke isn't going to anything with the Sharinnegan except that S/T jutsu

Give up man Nagato was the peak of Rinnegan usage


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Geg said:


> The kanji Evil posted was definitely for "Truth", not fruit.
> 
> So which of Evil's early spoilers involved something about truth or reality



The truth about Sasuke's goal


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Using my powers i gather all the spoilers.... 




Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm7M_NWTuGA[/YOUTUBE]





Evil said:


> Oh you guys are so silly, as if I would ever be forthcoming with any useful information.





Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaO1En2mZJo[/YOUTUBE]





Evil said:


> No Neji, or Lee.
> 
> But Gai does show up towards the end, apparently whatever Naruto did to him to save his life enabled him to break out of the pod. He stumbles over to the group of Hokage's at the end looking pretty wrecked but the black stuff is coming off, kind of like charcoal on his skin it just chips away.





Evil said:


> Yeah, it's great. Nidaime is able to resurrect an Edo version of Madara with the help of Rikudou, and with Madara's help they may be able to move to whatever dimension that Kaguya transported everyone if Rikudou can figure out where that is.
> 
> Yondaime thinks he may be able to locate them using the Hiraishin Seal that was integrated into the Kyubi Seal.





Evil said:


> Sort of.
> 
> There is this kind of flashback/remembrance. It's kind of like when Sasuke thought of Itachi, but Kakashi thinks of Rin, Obito, Minato, and his father. It seems like Kishi was trying to show him getting closure with the death of Obito, as now Rin, Obito, and his father has moved on.
> 
> ...





Evil said:


> Thus, the game.
> 
> I am going to post the real spoiler at some point, or I have posted the real spoiler already. Maybe I don't even know the spoiler yet, maybe I do, maybe the entire reason that I can do this is because the real spoiler is outrageous and absurd enough that I can get away with it.
> 
> ...





Evil said:


> I'm going to keep posting spoilers, and only one of them is real. You get to guess which one that is. In fact, the three previous spoilers count, one of them may actually be true.





Evil said:


> Here is a real true spoiler!
> 
> The Orochimaru we saw get caught by the Tsukuyomi was just a hollow shell, he was able to transform into a sightless snake and slither off and hide. He pops out while the Hokages are discussing with Rikudou about what to do, and if they can somehow assist Naruto and Sasuke.
> '
> ...





Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So many fake spoilers going around, even 2ch is getting in on it, lets get one with Kakashi and Obito!
> 
> ...





Evil said:


> Yeah but if you wait till tomorrow, you will miss all the crazy stuff.
> 
> Because, you see, Kaguya distracts Naruto and Co. to steal Sasuke's Sharinnegan. The arm that they severed is actually still controllable by Kaguya, and while fighting her it gets closer to Sasuke and tears out his Sharinnegan when they aren't paying attention.
> 
> ...





Evil said:


> It's totes groundbreaking.
> 
> The chapter focus' around Sakura, she watches as Sasuke and Naruto struggle to keep up with Kaguya but are slowly losing ground. She remembers something that Tsunade told her and the importance of the medical Ninja and how they must always survive otherwise the whole team falls.
> 
> She says she is sorry that she's gonna have to break that rule, and charges at Kaguya and gets impaled, but it doesn't heal because she's practically out of chakra from trying to save Sasuke. However, because she did that she's able to hold Kaguya down for a bit while Naruto and Sasuke prepare to seal her.





Evil said:


> Ha, nice try Geg.
> 
> But you gotta accept all of it, you can't pick what you think is true. It's all true or it's not true at all.
> 
> ...





Evil said:


> Oh you caught me! That's the real true spoiler, and not this one.
> 
> The Hokage's are worried about Sasuke, Naruto, Sakura, and Kakashi. They're not sure where they are and can't seem to sense them, except for Yondaime who seems to have developed some kind of connection to Naruto as a result of the two Kyubi's connecting at the beginning of the arc.
> 
> ...





Evil said:


> Because that one is fake, didn't I say so?
> 
> The truth is that Sasuke finds himself strangely drawn to Kaguya, and turns on Naruto and Co. Telling them that they should behave, and that Naruto should come join him with "Mother" so they can help rebuild the world and that Hagoromo is the evil one who only wants to create strife.
> 
> It appears that she has cast some kind of Genjutsu using her third eye, though I don't remember genjutsu being something that the Byakugan was capable of. Whatever the case, Sasuke is totally enthralled by Kaguya, and Naruto and him face off towards the end of the chapter.





Evil said:


> What?
> 
> No dude, this chapter is action packed.
> 
> ...






Evil said:


> Sorry but that picture is only a half truth, but it is the key to the real spoiler.





Evil said:


> The truth continues to evade you guys, it's hilarious.
> 
> I thought I was being generous, I was initially not going to leave any clues or hints.





Evil said:


> Yes.
> 
> Because one of the spoilers I posted is true, and I could only pull this off with this chapter.


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2014)

Compiling Evil's Liar Game.  Faceless beat me.

Doesn't include video.



Evil said:


> No Neji, or Lee.
> 
> 1) But Gai does show up towards the end, apparently whatever Naruto did to him to save his life enabled him to break out of the pod. He stumbles over to the group of Hokage's at the end looking pretty wrecked but the black stuff is coming off, kind of like charcoal on his skin it just chips away.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Because that one is fake, didn't I say so?
> 
> The truth is that Sasuke finds himself strangely drawn to Kaguya, and turns on Naruto and Co. Telling them that they should behave, and that Naruto should come join him with "Mother" so they can help rebuild the world and that Hagoromo is the evil one who only wants to create strife.
> 
> It appears that she has cast some kind of Genjutsu using her third eye, though I don't remember genjutsu being something that the Byakugan was capable of. Whatever the case, Sasuke is totally enthralled by Kaguya, and Naruto and him face off towards the end of the chapter.



Why do I think it's this one..?


----------



## fakkiha (Aug 5, 2014)

I predict more nonsense, impossible feats, plotholes and cheese dialogues. I also predict fanboys denfending it.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

fakkiha said:


> I predict more nonsense, impossible feats, plotholes and cheese dialogues. I also predict fanboys denfending it.



In other words, you predict whatever makes everything you hate look bad.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

The spoiler where Kaguya uses genjutsu on Sasuke, forcing him to fight Naruto, is possibly the real one.

Third eye genjutsu Byakugan? 


Probably gruesome genjutsu that is gruesome.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil is this the real spoiler ? I summon you ! 



Evil said:


> Because that one is fake, didn't I say so?
> 
> The *truth* is that Sasuke finds himself strangely drawn to Kaguya, and turns on Naruto and Co. Telling them that they should behave, and that Naruto should come join him with "Mother" so they can help rebuild the world and that Hagoromo is the evil one who only wants to create strife.
> 
> It appears that she has cast some kind of *Genjutsu *using her third eye, though I don't remember genjutsu being something that the Byakugan was capable of. Whatever the case, Sasuke is totally enthralled by Kaguya, and Naruto and him face off towards the end of the chapter.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2014)

Sasuke teleport to the fruit cut it in half, he then eat a half and give the other to Naruto.


----------



## lathia (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> The spoiler where Kaguya uses genjutsu on Sasuke, forcing him to fight Naruto, is possibly the real one.
> 
> Third eye genjutsu Byakugan?
> 
> ...



Are you starting to get worried Klue? Them Rinnegan origins lie deep within the Byakugan.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

lathia said:


> Are you starting to get worried Klue? Them Rinnegan origins lie deep within the Byakugan.



Worried, why?


Rinnegan is still top-dawg.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Worried, why?
> 
> 
> Rinnegan is still top-dawg.



Until Black Zetsu steals it.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Evil is this the real spoiler ? I summon you !




LOL. One week ago Sasuke tried to Chidori her


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Until Black Zetsu steals it.



Can't.


Chakra power, too strong.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

Kaguya's too weak to fight Naruto alone so she employs Sasuke's help. Neato.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

Kishi's going to have to employ asspull after asspull to have Naruto take on Kaguya AND Sasuke if this spoiler is indeed true.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Kishi's going to have to employ asspull after asspull to have Naruto take on Kaguya AND Sasuke if this spoiler is indeed true.



Should have no problems then.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Kishi's going to have to employ asspull after asspull to have Naruto take on Kaguya AND Sasuke if this spoiler is indeed true.


Naruto is going to solo so much.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Honestly I can see Naruto taking them both on pretty comfortably.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Kishi's going to have to employ asspull after asspull to have Naruto take on Kaguya AND Sasuke if this spoiler is indeed true.



Not really because the chances of her doing anything to contribute are pretty low.


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, even if a traitor Sasuke was already used, this could be interesting...Somehow.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Honestly I can see Naruto taking them both on pretty comfortably.



With about 1000 asspulls, sure. He and Sasuke could barely handle Kaguya when fighting together.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

To be honest, this isn't much of a shitstorm for me if Sasuke simply falls under mind control. Naruto will TnJ that shit in 2 chapters easy.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> With about 1000 asspulls, sure. He and Sasuke could barely handle Kaguya when fighting together.



That's the point. You're talking about Naruto here. Him and Sasuke struggled with her together for a while, then Sasuke gets taken away and...Naruto continues to hold his own.


----------



## Mione (Aug 5, 2014)

If that one spoiler is true then does that mean that Kishimoto will bring back the "Sakura is a genjutsu-type" concept back from the grave?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a feeling that either the one about Kakashi or Orochimaru is real.

The one about Sasuke is believable since despite very different views, it is hard to see him and Naruto fighting to the death.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto is going to solo so much.



you wish.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

So did I guess the right one, Evil?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 5, 2014)

Mione said:


> If that one spoiler is true then does that mean that Kishimoto will bring back the "Sakura is a genjutsu-type" concept back from the grave?




The chapter will probably focus on Black Zetsu's relationship to Kaguya. It's noteworthy that he was separated from her because Kishimoto could have easily had her other arm lopped off, which would remove the need to have them reattach.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> I have a feeling that either the one about Kakashi or Orochimaru is real.
> 
> The one about Sasuke is believable since despite very different views, it is hard to see him and Naruto fighting to the death.



I have my money on stolen Rinnegan spoiler. The Rinnegan Susano'o is the one I want though.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> you wish.



Oooo Evil was right... great shitstorm ahead.



Abanikochan said:


> So did I guess the right one, Evil?



I guess so since she avoids to say anything.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 5, 2014)

Uzumaki Narusolo.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> I have my money on stolen Rinnegan spoiler. The Rinnegan Susano'o is the one I want though.



I want the one with Orochi .


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't get the point of Sasuke being turned (involuntarily) against them when he was already (voluntarily) against them for like half the manga anyway...


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Naruto VS Sasuke 

Kakashi, Sakura & Hokages VS Kaguya


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

I've suddenly stopped caring.

I'm free.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 5, 2014)

Top Evil Spoilers I believe:

1. She becomes a 'Rabit like' monster
2. Rinnegan Kyuubi Susanoo is formed (to combat the above)
3. Gai / Oro join the Hokages
4. Madara's revival is somehow mentioned this chapter
5. Minato does mention to the crew that he may be able to reach them thanks to his connection to Kurama's chakra.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

Lunaeria said:


> I looked up a Japanese site and, though I couldn't translate all of it, from what I gather, Kaguya's arm does get ripped off and Hamura Otsutsuki (Hagoromo's brother) makes a return. I couldn't translate enough to work out the dialogue (aside from Sasuke telling Naruto to "watch out,") or anything much else that happens.
> 
> []
> 
> Do with this information what you will.



Not a spoiler. That guy tries to say they're spoilers when all they are is predictions.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I don't get the point of Sasuke being turned (involuntarily) against them when he was already (voluntarily) against them for like half the manga anyway...



1) He probably wasn't going to fight Naruto seriously anyway so this is the "big fight" between them.

2) It's a chance for Kishi to drag the fight out.

3) More Team 7 wangst.

If it's even true. Honestly there's no point in trying to see the point in the manga anymore. It's all just a clusterfuck.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Aug 5, 2014)

I believe in the White Fang


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I don't get the point of Sasuke being turned (involuntarily) against them when he was already (voluntarily) against them for like half the manga anyway...



That way the battle is serious. Sasuke will have no remorse and he will try to kill Naruto.
And Naruto must beat the shit out of him in order to wake him up from this genjutsu or restrain him until he finds a way to dispel that.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> 1) He probably wasn't going to fight Naruto seriously anyway so this is the "big fight" between them.
> 
> 2) It's a chance for Kishi to drag the fight out.
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm not a big fan of that spoiler .


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> 1) He probably wasn't going to fight Naruto seriously anyway so this is the "big fight" between them.
> 
> 2) It's a chance for Kishi to drag the fight out.
> 
> ...



It doesn't completely add up though. I thought Sasuke and Naruto were supposed to have their big fight after the Juubi/Kaguya?

We might still get another fight at the end of it. If this spoiler is true.


----------



## Lunaeria (Aug 5, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Not a spoiler. That guy tries to say they're spoilers when all they are is predictions.



My apologies! Rookie error, I suppose. Sorry for any confusion I may have caused others! I'll delete my post ASAP.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> It doesn't completely add up though. *I thought Sasuke and Naruto were supposed to have their big fight after the Juubi/Kaguya?*
> 
> We might still get another fight at the end of it. If this spoiler is true.



Yea and Sasuke was supposed to have a huge fight with Madara that was foreshadowed for over 300 chapters. That didn't happen either.

Trying to predict this manga based on logic and foreshadowing has become pretty much impossible. I still try, but I don't expect much. It's reached the point where the stupidest theories prove right, which means that that spoiler being true is highly possible.


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Evil is this the real spoiler ? I summon you !



Well done! I didn't look to closely at this spoiler, but it puts a lot of what Evil said together. I definately think it has a shot now even if it is a little weird.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

So Sasuke gets trolled and controlled. Like seriously. How do we even go from Naruto's Asura's wrath footnote to that. And why control Sasuke instead of Naruto?


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> So Sasuke gets trolled and controlled. Like seriously.



Done in by an even stronger Rinnegan.


What can he do?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Well done! I didn't look to closely at this spoiler, but it puts a lot of what Evil said together. I definately think it has a shot now even if it is a little weird.



Abanikochan was the first who saw that... I can't take credit.
But I will enjoy the shitstorm


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> So, Hagoromo says that he can bring the Hokage's back to life using the tree by having each of them eat one of the various unripe fruits that are sprouting from the tree. However, in doing so they will inadvertently kill one or many of the people that are currently pod peeps, because the fruits represent their life force.
> 
> But as Edo tensei they stand no chance against Kaguya, and only by returning to life and full strength will they have a chance. So now they are left to decide whether or not to leave everything up to Sasuke and Naruto, or to sacrifice some for all.



maybe this spoiler is real


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Done in by an even stronger Rinnegan.
> 
> 
> What can he do?



Can stave off Mugen Tsukuyomi, still gets controlled.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea and Sasuke was supposed to have a huge fight with Madara that was foreshadowed for over 300 chapters. That didn't happen either.
> 
> Trying to predict this manga based on logic and foreshadowing has become pretty much impossible. I still try, but I don't expect much. It's reached the point where the stupidest theories prove right, which means that that spoiler being true is highly possible.



Well, I just remember Kishi saying the order of events until the end of the manga. But then again, it wouldn't be the first time he's gone back on his words. 

The sad part is, I think he said he had the ending pretty well planned out. I'd like to believe that's still true..


----------



## mayumi (Aug 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> So Sasuke gets trolled and controlled. Like seriously. How do we even go from Naruto's Asura's wrath footnote to that. And why control Sasuke instead of Naruto?



Cause Uchihas are easy to manipulate. Didn't you pay attention to BZ's comments about the clan.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2014)

Of all the spoilers evil mentioned the one that is intresting is the one with Sasuke becoming Majin vegeta and getting turned to the dark side by kaguya.  If kishi really wants to end the manga soon. He can kill birds with one stone and have the naruto vs sasuke fight in the middle of the kaguya fight.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> So Sasuke gets trolled and controlled. Like seriously. How do we even go from Naruto's Asura's wrath footnote to that. And why control Sasuke instead of Naruto?




We need someone change Madara into Sasuke in this fanart  





*Edit:*
Why Sasuke ?! because he has rinnegan as she has


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

How fucked up. The Sasuke getting rick rolled one is the only one that doesn't further the plot, the only one I don't want happening, which means it will.



mayumi said:


> Cause Uchihas are easy to manipulate. Didn't you pay attention to BZ's comments about the clan.



That is so fucked up.



ichihimelove said:


> We need someone change Madara into Sasuke in this fanart



I'll fucking murder someone.

Or just go into the corner and cry.

Either way, that won't happen. Its got to be something else. Anything else. I'll take any other spoiler just not...this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

Why is Sasuke getting controlled interesting? 

It makes Kaguya look even more pathetic/weak and just shits on Sasuke's character even more. 

This manga, I swear. Dead characters are the lucky ones now.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> maybe this spoiler is real



I see no shit storm in sight. :ignoramus


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2014)

Sasuke getting controlled by anyone besides Orchimaru ain't happening .


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Abanikochan was the first who saw that... I can't take credit.
> But I will enjoy the shitstorm



Thank you. 



VolatileSoul said:


> Can stave off Mugen Tsukuyomi, still gets controlled.



Seriously. Now if it had been Kakashi, Sakura, or Naruto... I mean she already dragged Sasuke into another dimension. Why didn't she just do it again and fight like the all powerful goddess like she's supposed to be?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 5, 2014)

Nonsense.

How can a sharinnegan cast a genjutsu on another sharrinegan user who's immune to Mugen Tsukuyomi?



Sasuke enchanted by Kaguya? Yeah it was love at first sight, so much love they're trying to kill each other.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 5, 2014)

My body is not ready for Naruto vs Sasuke to start...right now. The fuck. It's too unexpected!


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Seriously. Now if it had been Kakashi, Sakura, or Naruto... I mean she already dragged Sasuke into another dimension. Why didn't she just do it again and fight like the all powerful goddess like she's supposed to be?



Only for Kishi to find a way for Sasuke to return to the main field of play, completely ignoring the chakra requirement, to connect dimensions with Rinnegan transportation jutsu.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Of all the spoilers evil mentioned the one that is intresting is the one with Sasuke becoming Majin vegeta and getting turned to the dark side by kaguya.  If kishi really wants to end the manga soon. He can kill birds with one stone and have the naruto vs sasuke fight in the middle of the kaguya fight.



Yeah that makes me lean in for the Kakashi one.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 5, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Sasuke getting controlled by anyone besides Orchimaru ain't happening .



It's what you people have been repeating since Sasuke went to Orochimaru just because Naruto said so. 

That ship has sailed and never had any chance of happening, least of all now.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> My body is not ready for Naruto vs Sasuke to start...right now. The fuck. It's too unexpected!



Agreed.

I want Kishi to save that battle for sometime after the war. Possibly a 10 year time skip.

Prime Naruto vs Prime Sasuke. :ignoramus


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm kind of worried the "old age Kaguya" one is true.

I think I'd rather see Kakashi die than get life-sapped.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> How can a sharinnegan cast a genjutsu on another sharrinegan user who's immune to Mugen Tsukuyomi?
> 
> ...


so Kaguya showboating again.

Klue will love this.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> How can a sharinnegan cast a genjutsu on another sharrinegan user who's immune to Mugen Tsukuyomi?


Kaguya's Rinnegan has been using space-time ninjutsu that Sasuke's Rinnegan and its space-time ninjutsu haven't been able to counter.

And countering one genjutsu hasn't always meant being able to counter all genjutsu.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why is Sasuke getting controlled interesting?
> 
> It makes Kaguya look even more pathetic/weak and just shits on Sasuke's character even more.
> 
> This manga, I swear. Dead characters are the lucky ones now.



Because if he fights with out being controlled you know that the fight vs naruto will not be real it will be no drama because there won't be an intent to kill in either side.imo for it to be intresting one side has to be willing to kill. And we all know it's not naruto. If we want a real fight one has to be turned bad. Its sad but hat seems to be the case.


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> I'll fucking murder someone.
> 
> Or just go into the corner and cry.
> 
> Either way, that won't happen. Its got to be something else. Anything else. I'll take any other spoiler just not...this.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> How can a sharinnegan cast a genjutsu on another sharrinegan user who's immune to Mugen Tsukuyomi?



When did he claim immunity?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> It's what you people have been repeating since Sasuke went to Orochimaru just because Naruto said so.
> 
> That ship has sailed and never had any chance of happening, least of all now.



He has a better shot than Kaguya,  I doubt Kaguya would be interested in Sasuke. She's too strong for that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

Why do people even make fanart of Kaguya being a puppet master when she's done nothing but take orders from a "shit nugget", as someone here called BZ?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 5, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> He has a better shot than Kaguya,  I doubt Kaguya would be interested in Sasuke. She's too strong for that.



?

He failed against a 3 tomoe sharingan Sasuke, what better shot?


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why do people even make fanart of Kaguya being a puppet master when she's done nothing but take orders from a "shit nugget", as someone here called BZ?


Why do you care?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm guessing that was the right one since Evil didn't comment. Before that she told us when we where wrong.

It sucks that she can't confirm it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why do people even make fanart of Kaguya being a puppet master when she's done nothing but take orders from a "shit nugget", as someone here called BZ?



Because that nugget, dances to the tune of her will.


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why do people even make fanart of Kaguya being a puppet master when she's done nothing but take orders from a "shit nugget", as someone here called BZ?



It's an old image from when Kaguya first came back.  I just haven't bothered changing it yet.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 5, 2014)

I think this chapter would be about BZ. It just seems to lead to that from previous chapter, or about Kakashi.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 5, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> Kaguya's Rinnegan has been using space-time ninjutsu that Sasuke's Rinnegan and its space-time ninjutsu haven't been able to counter.
> 
> And countering one genjutsu hasn't always meant being able to counter all genjutsu.




the answer is. could be or could not.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I think this chapter would be about BZ. It just seems to lead to that from previous chapter, or about Kakashi.



Obito died, definitely Kakashi. 


Random Wolf-Fang power becomes Kakashi's 8-Gates.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 5, 2014)

A small Kakashi flashback followed by him fighting Kaguya.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Because that nugget, dances to the tune of her will.



Are you so sure?

Because she doesn't seem to know what's going on. 

He was only her will for a chapter. Now he's her child.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Are you so sure?
> 
> Because she doesn't seem to know what's going on.



"Zetsu, my child, revive me." - Kaguya


*1,000,000 years later*


Madara: ck



Yeah, I'm gonna "Black Zetsu" you Pika. Don't complain if I get a little rough.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Aug 5, 2014)

I can see black zetsu possessing Sasuke more than a genjutsu control. I don't think there is a genjutsu that will affect Sasuke at this point.

Black zetsu has been possessing people since Indra. I don't think it's that farfetched.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 5, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> Kaguya's Rinnegan has been using space-time ninjutsu that Sasuke's Rinnegan and its space-time ninjutsu haven't been able to counter.



Err yeah they're different techniques. 



Doctor Crane said:


> And countering one genjutsu hasn't always meant being able to counter all genjutsu.



Mugen Tsukuyomi is the strongest genjutsu of all if you missed the memo.


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

You guys still haven't gotten it, the picture I posted is only a half truth. Follow the clues and you guys will find the real spoiler.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Err yeah they're different techniques.



Or the same technique, used on vastly different scales. 


Yeah, probably the same technique. 



Sutol said:


> Mugen Tsukuyomi is the strongest genjutsu of all if you missed the memo.



And Sasuke isn't nearly as good as Itachi, when it comes to genjutsu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

It's too late, Evil. We've all decided it's just the shittiest possible option.



Klue said:


> "Zetsu, my child, revive me." - Kaguya
> 
> 
> *1,000,000 years later*
> ...



Black Zetsu missed the target by a good foot or two though.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Aug 5, 2014)

> And Sasuke isn't nearly as good as Itachi, when it comes to genjutsu.



Breaking a genjutsu is different from casting a genjutsu.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Err yeah they're different techniques.


Exactly. Their Rinnegan aren't on equal ground.


> Mugen Tsukuyomi is the strongest genjutsu of all if you missed the memo.


That could be debated, especially with how vague "strongest" is and how some genjutsu are rather specialized.
Again, counters for one genjutsu don't necessarily work for others.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil's been playing games; but the only semi-clear spoiler is a picture of the "Truth" kanji

Made me think of this guy;

[sp=I don't know how to use tags][/sp]


----------



## Phemt (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Or the same technique, used on vastly different scales.
> 
> 
> Yeah, probably the same technique.



Kaguya can only swap through 6 different dimensions, so she's limited in that regard.

Sasuke swaps space in a limited range.

I don't know how that's the same technique on a different scale.





Klue said:


> And Sasuke isn't nearly as good as Itachi, when it comes to genjutsu.



We're not talking casting genjutsu here. Mugen Tsukuyomi did not work, and a lesser genjutsu that was never heard of until now is not going to work.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2014)

Are some parts of all the spoilers true mixed with fakes and we have to put them together
 To figure out the right one?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> You guys still haven't gotten it, the picture I posted is only a half truth. Follow the clues and you guys will find the real spoiler.



maybe it's me, but I can't barely see what "clues" are you talking about... 
and those spoilers do not same all that crazy either even if they did happen.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> You guys still haven't gotten it, the picture I posted is only a half truth. Follow the clues and you guys will find the real spoiler.



You only gaved 1 clue. Post more pictures.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 5, 2014)

Kaguya gives birth to the God Tree Fruit. Sasuke betrays them all and eats the fruit for himself


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil. Just tell me the TRUTH. Is the Gai spoiler super fake. Im like the only guy and probably someone else who cares about Gai being in the chapter lol. Well.....


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Aug 5, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> Exactly. Their Rinnegan aren't on equal ground.
> That could be debated, especially with how vague "strongest" is and how some genjutsu are rather specialized.
> Again, counters for one genjutsu don't necessarily work for others.



controlling one person with genjutsu when his allies are around is pointless. All he needs is a bit of chakra from one of the others and he's out of it. There is no way Sasuke will be controlled with a genjutsu.

Now if it's black Zetsu possessing him , I might see that happen since he did it with Indra , Madara , Obito and to some extent even Kaguya.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Kaguya can only swap through 6 different dimensions, so she's limited in that regards
> 
> Sasuke swaps space in a limited range.
> 
> I don't know how that's the same technique on a different scale.



Instantly transporting everyone in the surrounding area, from one place to another?

You don't see any similarities? 

Range is where the two differ, and Kaguya's chakra is vastly superior to Sasuke's. Her eye also holds three more tomoe.

Not claiming 100% certainty, but on some level, it feels kinda obvious.



Sutol said:


> We're not talking casting genjutsu here. Mugen Tsukuyomi did not work, and a lesser genjutsu that was never heard of until now is not going to work.



Third Eye + Byakugan genjutsu = Gruesome genjutsu = Mugen Tsukyomi

Kaguya is quite a bit stronger than Madara, supposedly.

Besides, he was actually hit by it this time — if the spoiler is to be believed.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2014)

The real spoiler? lol.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Jad said:


> Evil. Just tell me the TRUTH. Is the Gai spoiler super fake. Im like the only guy and probably someone else who cares about Gai being in the chapter lol. Well.....



Hey, I wanna see Gai kick the crap out of Kaguya. 

I just don't think it's going to happen, since that spoiler is too tame..and Evil implied the chapter was going to start a shitstorm.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 5, 2014)

Have you guys divided the Kanji to another Kanji? I just skimmed through all the posts.  <<< Just a suggestion lol prolly a stupid idea.



Evil said:


> You guys still haven't gotten it, the picture I posted is only a half truth. Follow the clues and you guys will find the real spoiler.



 would have done it if i have the time


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Have you guys divided the Kanji to another Kanji? I just skimmed through all the posts.



Geg said it meant "truth" or something.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, that kills the Naruto vs Sasuke spoiler.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2014)

I vote for the one with sakura getting impaled sounds like it would be funny

It must me a big shit storm for you to go through all this trouble the chapter should be intresting. Kakashi getting Susano or obito somehow giving him the sharingan again would be real he has been saying he is useless for a while now and he is bound to do something. He can't be useless even sakura did something. There is a few kakashi spoilers evil provided. So he maybe do some thing this chapter.

Or maybe the  clue is the only real one and a truth is revealed this chapter?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 5, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> Exactly. Their Rinnegan aren't on equal ground.
> That could be debated, especially with how vague "strongest" is and how some genjutsu are rather specialized.
> Again, counters for one genjutsu don't necessarily work for others.



Casting genjutsu on someone with the same eye as yours does not work. Irrelevant of how strong your eye technique may be.

Enough with this nonsense.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Geg said it meant "truth" or something.



That's some "clue" if it's real, didn't really say much then XD

Maybe chapter reveals the truth about BZ and Kaguya.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

shikamaru naraS said:


> controlling one person with genjutsu when his allies are around is pointless. All he needs is a bit of chakra from one of the others and he's out of it. There is no way Sasuke will be controlled with a genjutsu.
> 
> Now if it's black Zetsu possessing him , I might see that happen since he did it with* Indra , Madara , Obito* and to some extent even Kaguya.



Black Zetsu never actually possessed those people.

He rewrote the tablet and they acted based on the altered history. I wouldn't even say he possessed Obito, seeing as he just physically forced him to do something now and then, which Obito usually overcame.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Casting genjutsu on someone with the same eye as yours does not work. Irrelevant of how strong your eye technique may be.
> 
> Enough with this nonsense.



Itach planned to use Shisui's MS power on EMS Sasuke, Danzou on MS Obito.

And Kaguya's eye and Sasuke's eye aren't on the exact same level. Three tomoe and a world of chakra makes a difference.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 5, 2014)

Who ever comes closest to figuring it out after the chapter is released should honestly be rewarded something. Lol.
Like no fucking joke.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

It doesn't matter. The Sasuke vs Naruto spoiler isn't it, apparently.

Maybe it's the monster rabbit one.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil help us out more, picture.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Who ever comes closest to figuring it out after the chapter is released should honestly be rewarded something. Lol.
> Like no fucking joke.



Doubt anyone will care once the chapter arrives. 


Evil, give us another klue. Quench the thirst.


At least partially.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Instantly transporting everyone in the surrounding area, from one place to another?
> 
> You don't see any similarities?
> 
> ...




Does she instantly transport everyone in the surrounding area or does she merely change the landscape with one of her 6 dimensions?

I've yet to see Kaguya "teleporting" anyone without opening a porthole and pushing them in.



Klue said:


> Third Eye + Byakugan genjutsu = Gruesome genjutsu = Mugen Tsukyomi
> 
> Kaguya is quite a bit stronger than Madara, supposedly.
> 
> Besides, he was actually hit by it this time ? if the spoiler is to be believed.



What Byakugan genutsu?  Yeah he was just standing there looking at her and got hit by it.

It's nonsense Klue.


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> You guys still haven't gotten it, the picture I posted is only a half truth. Follow the clues and you guys will find the real spoiler.



Ok, next guess.  It is the Gai spoiler, in every other post you mention that the spoiler is amazing, true, or false or unbelievable.  If the kanji is just half of the truth maybe the whole key is to look at the spoiler where you don't mention the truth, falseness, or extremely unlikely greatness of the chapter leaving only the first spoiler.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 5, 2014)

Is it possible that the real spoiler might be a combination of some of the fakes?


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 5, 2014)

I think I may have figured this out:


First the image meaning "truth"


We`re then told that this "truth" is "only a half truth". So which of Evil's statements was regarded as being the "truth"?



> Because that one is fake, didn't I say so?
> 
> *The truth* is that Sasuke finds himself strangely drawn to Kaguya, and turns on Naruto and Co. Telling them that they should behave, and that Naruto should come join him with "Mother" so they can help rebuild the world and that Hagoromo is the evil one who only wants to create strife.
> 
> It appears that she has cast some kind of Genjutsu using her third eye, though I don't remember genjutsu being something that the Byakugan was capable of. Whatever the case, Sasuke is totally enthralled by Kaguya, and Naruto and him face off towards the end of the chapter.



This is the only one of the "spoilers" which contained the word "truth". Incidently, it's also split into two halves. One of these halves is the truth. I would reckon that the latter half is the "truth".


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Does she instantly transport everyone in the surrounding area or does she merely change the landscape with one of her 6 dimensions?



How is she changing the landscape? Looks like swapping to me. 



Sutol said:


> What Byakugan genutsu?  Yeah he was just standing there looking at her and got hit by it.
> 
> It's nonsense Klue.



"_Along with the Byakugan, Kaguya possessed the Sharingan's power, and launched a gruesome genjutsu on the populace_." - Hagoromo


He was referring to the Infinite Tsukyomi. Some how, she used both doujutsu together. According to Evil's (now obvious fake spoiler) she did the same thing to Sasuke.


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 5, 2014)

nah nah sorry sorry


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

I noticed two of her spoilers spoke of Minato coming back.

and I remember she made a comment, using the word.."forthcoming"



I don't ******* know.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2014)

Not a huge fan of that Sasuke spoiler because I did grow tired of the crazy talk. If that's what it is then so be it. Was enjoying Team Seven though, and I think the manga's at it's best when they are together. lol.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 5, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I think I may have figured this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if its Half truth. What if its Naruto who gets caught inside the genjutsu since naruto is the one causing most of the issues and closer by. Not to mention Black zetsu is right next to him to jump and control him.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 5, 2014)

Kaguya counter attack to arm slice, Naruto and Sasuke getting rocked, Kakashi flashback then new resolve, Madara returns and reveals some "truth" , last panel is Kakashi without his mask ready to do some OG shit.


I don't fucking know.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 5, 2014)

The only spoilers that I see having a chance of actually happening are




> 8) Yeah but if you wait till tomorrow, you will miss all the crazy stuff.
> 
> Because, you see, Kaguya distracts Naruto and Co. to steal Sasuke's Sharinnegan. The arm that they severed is actually still controllable by Kaguya, and while fighting her it gets closer to Sasuke and tears out his Sharinnegan when they aren't paying attention.
> 
> ...





> 12) Because that one is fake, didn't I say so?
> 
> The truth is that Sasuke finds himself strangely drawn to Kaguya, and turns on Naruto and Co. Telling them that they should behave, and that Naruto should come join him with "Mother" so they can help rebuild the world and that Hagoromo is the evil one who only wants to create strife.
> 
> It appears that she has cast some kind of Genjutsu using her third eye, though I don't remember genjutsu being something that the Byakugan was capable of. Whatever the case, Sasuke is totally enthralled by Kaguya, and Naruto and him face off towards the end of the chapter.





> 15) Shit, I better add the real spoiler before you compile them all or you guys will be boned.
> 
> So, Hagoromo says that he can bring the Hokage's back to life using the tree by having each of them eat one of the various unripe fruits that are sprouting from the tree. However, in doing so they will inadvertently kill one or many of the people that are currently pod peeps, because the fruits represent their life force.
> 
> But as Edo tensei they stand no chance against Kaguya, and only by returning to life and full strength will they have a chance. So now they are left to decide whether or not to leave everything up to Sasuke and Naruto, or to sacrifice some for all.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

I want something really insane to occur, like Naruto stealing Sasuke's Rinnegan.

The Shit Storm.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

I like the zombie Gai one.

He goes after Kaguya, Redead-style!


----------



## Phemt (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> How is she changing the landscape? Looks like swapping to me.



It's the same thing. The point is she's not teleporting anyone within her area, otherwise she wouldn't be limited to those 6 dimensions.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2014)

I actually would not mind to see the 8th gate being used again so If it's the gai one real I would not mind


----------



## KevKev (Aug 5, 2014)

Orochimaru got out? No fucking way.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 5, 2014)

Orochimaru escapes via Senjutsu as the CS he placed on White Zetsu.  Hagoromo Empowers the kages and brings them to life. Orochimaru still has control over them. He rips their power out and gives it to taka to empower them. he also brings back Kimimaro.

I also think Kaguya warps everyone back to the real dimension


----------



## Phemt (Aug 5, 2014)

Orochimaru is irrelevant. How many times does this need to be said? This is not part 1.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Orochimaru is irrelevant. How many times does this need to be said? This is not part 1.



I agree. I hope he stays like that.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2014)

Oro comes back only to be one shot again by itachis ghost or a attack he left in someone's eye. Is more likely right now then oro being an actual threat


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Oro comes back only to be one shot ted again by itachis ghost or a attack he left in someone's eye. Is more likely right now then oro being an actual threat





So cruel, but funny. I'd kind of like to see this happen now.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Orochimaru is irrelevant. How many times does this need to be said? This is not part 1.


He's been managing to stay pretty relevant recently.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> *Edit:*
> Why Sasuke ?! because he has rinnegan as she has



The very fact he has the Rinnegan should make him the one person immune. That troll Sasuke edit wasn't too bad either



Klue said:


> Well, that kills the Naruto vs Sasuke spoiler.



Music to my ears. At least, I hope so.



Csdabest said:


> What if its Half truth. What if its Naruto who gets caught inside the genjutsu since naruto is the one causing most of the issues and closer by. Not to mention Black zetsu is right next to him to jump and control him.



This is exactly what I was thinking.

A half truth is basically a deceptive statement with some truth mixed in. Wait.

I have a little crack theory. What if Naruto thinks Sasuke is being controlled, when he is the one being controlled? Kaguya pretty much makes him think Sasuke is being controlled by her when he is the one under her influence.

Yes. This is it ain't it? The inception shitstorm would be glorious.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> It's the same thing. The point is she's not teleporting anyone within her area, otherwise she wouldn't be limited to those 6 dimensions.



Maybe there are only six dimensions, or six which are within the sphere her chakra can influence. 

It cost a ton of chakra to instantly connect two dimensions/planets that are so far apart. Which is supposed to explain how she even ran low on chakra in the first place.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 5, 2014)

Combining a few of the spoilers:

Kaguya controls Sasuke and from there takes out his eye. Sakura tries to help and gets stabbed. Kakashi gets desperate and takes off his mask.


----------



## UchihaJaime (Aug 5, 2014)

I hope it's not the Naruto vs. Sasuke one. That fight needs to happen because of their two philosophies which are different enough to fight over, especially if some of the people Sasuke wants to delete are Naruto's friends. Thee fights needs to be an actual conflict between the two characters, not some I know you're still in there fight, regardless of who it is being controlled.


----------



## Meia (Aug 5, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Combining a few of the spoilers:
> 
> Kaguya controls Sasuke and from there takes out his eye. Sakura tries to help and gets stabbed. Kakashi gets desperate and takes off his mask.



That's too hardcore for Kishi atm.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 5, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> He's been managing to stay pretty relevant recently.



If by recently you mean 80 chapters ago, which translates to a year and a half ago, by bringing back the hokages, and if you call that being relevant, then yes.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2014)

I doubt kishi will have kaguya do to Sasuke what madara did to kakashi.  Take his eye but with all the eye swapping in this manga who knows.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 5, 2014)

27 evil posts? Must be an epic chapter


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2014)

Sasuke and Naruto perform fusion ,maybe that the shitstorm.


----------



## doppelganger (Aug 5, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> 27 evil posts? Must be an epic chapter



Or she must be epically bored.


----------



## Norngpinky (Aug 5, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Combining a few of the spoilers:
> 
> Kaguya controls Sasuke and from there takes out his eye. Sakura tries to help and gets stabbed. Kakashi gets desperate and takes off his mask.



Oh gawd, please no D:<


But I do want to see Kakashi's face though, finally.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> 27 evil posts? Must be an epic chapter



Ima laugh if all 27 posts are fake.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 5, 2014)

Maybe by "half-truth" she means that none of these spoilers are real and she's been bullshitting us this whole time.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Aug 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Geg said it meant "truth" or something.



Consider it a different way. Indeed, the picture Evil posted was a kanji which could mean "truth" or "reality". However Evil noted that this was a "half-truth" which would lead to the true spoiler of which was posted. 

One who understands Japanese would note that the kanji posted is made of 3 distinct radicals all with different meanings. As follows:
 実 (kanji for "reality/truth"): 
士 (radical for "gentleman/samurai")
大 (radical for "large/big"
宀 (radical meaning a type "crown")

So if one were to take Evils words somewhat literally, one could choose which radical connects best to a spoiler. Observing it I would deduce that it's the radical for "large" and that would of course correlate to the Susanoo/Kyuubi construct spoiler.

Alternatively one can look at the other meaning of the kanji Evil posted ( 実), and know that it stands for not only "fruit/nut/seed" but it also means "contents". So if we were to look at the latter meaning and then harken back to Evil's words, Evil can mean that only "half" of the contents of whatever spoiler is "true".

The salient issue is knowing in what manner "half" of the picture entails.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 5, 2014)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Consider it a different way. Indeed, the picture Evil posted was a kanji which could mean "truth" or "reality". However Evil noted that this was a "half-truth" which would lead to the true spoiler of which was posted.
> 
> One who understands Japanese would note that the kanji posted is made of 3 distinct radicals all with different meanings. As follows:
> 実 (kanji for "reality/truth"):
> ...



Which isn't worth anyone's time trying to figure it out when the chapter will be out in a matter of hours and maybe a spoiler picture before it's out.


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 5, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Combining a few of the spoilers:
> 
> Kaguya controls Sasuke and from there takes out his eye. Sakura tries to help and gets stabbed. Kakashi gets desperate and takes off his mask.



and while Kaguya is thunderstruck by Kakashi's charm she gets her head chopped off by Naruto.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 5, 2014)

Kakashi realize they're in deep shit, reveals a seal as a mouth from his mask. Relates to his clan.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 5, 2014)

Sutol said:


> If by recently you mean 80 chapters ago by bringing back the hokages


Actually, they are revived less than 80 chapters ago: 607 versus 618.
He also works in reviving the current Kage by healing Tsuande.

All their subsequent contributions in this war tie him into events.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 5, 2014)

Obviously it's something so ridiculous that Evil thinks it's comparable to his fanfiction or worse. With that in mind I'd eliminate the "none ridiculous" ones. So ones I'd eliminate right off the bat are:

- Orochimaru one
- Tobirama one
- Gai one
- Sasuke eye one
- Sakura one
- Kaguya aging one
- Sasuke and Naruto joining hands one

----------------

That leaves:

- Kakashi White Fang one
- Minato taking the arms of the other Hokage one
- Sasuke turning on Naruto one
- Hokages eating trees fruit

Personally I think that it's the Minato taking the arms of the other Hokages one, because:

A) That is the most outrageous of them all
B) It is the only one evil says is directly not true
C) It's the one that would create the biggest shit storm
D) It fits all the Minato wanking Kishi always does
E) The truth Kanji is made of three radicals; I.E. three parts coming into one whole (Minato + the two arms)

Maybe i'm over thinking it though, but fuck it that's my guess.

Edit: LOL Evil's games are more entertaining than the actual chapter.

Edit: I hope it's the Kages eat the fruit one though or White-Fang one

Edit 3: I also don't think Evil could dream up something so stupid as the Minato one.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

as long as there is no crappy susano'o  and kyuubi fusion,  then i am happy. 


also,  sealing   kaguya is  a must


----------



## Phemt (Aug 5, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Obviously it's something so ridiculous that Evil thinks it's comparable to his fanfiction or worse. With that in mind I'd eliminate the "none ridiculous" ones. So ones I'd eliminate right off the bat are:
> 
> - Orochimaru one
> - Tobirama one
> ...



Those are ridiculous, especially the Kakashi one, which is probably the most ridiculous of all.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 5, 2014)

Why would Sasuke turning on Naruto be considered ridiculous? I actually expect that at some point.

And shit, the sooner the better as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

I doubt the Kaka-troll (White Fang power up) one would've seen the light of day if I hadn't requested it, so I really wouldn't even dignify that one as a possibility. Same with the Orochimaru one, which was a request from Addy.

Though I didn't ask for specifics, I did say "troll me next", so..yeah.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 5, 2014)

So the chapter seems to be boring as fuck. BUUT Evil says shitstorm incoming.

Naruto VS Sasuke is not reason for shitstorm, only this

- Sakura kiss Sasuke
- Kakashi activates MS
-Naruto is descendente of Yagura husband
- 
None of that are happening, and are the only ones that would create a shitstorm.
This manga has been so dull, evil forgot what is a shitstorm sad but true.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Aug 5, 2014)

The Minato arm one is so fucking stupid I kind of want to see it.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2014)

I personally believe it's going to be the Hokages eating the fruit one.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil confirmed the Sasuke possession one wasn't true. 
The Hokage eating fruit wasn't until AFTER we were given the "truth" clue and even after guessing that one it still wasn't correct same for the Orochimaru one.

I'm gonna go with the Gundam Susanoo Kakashi and rabbit monster Kaguya just cuz.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone thinking what I'm thinking


*Spoiler*: __ 



Prime Hiruzen incoming


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 5, 2014)

If the chakra fruit spoiler was still ongoing then I would say that maybe the fruit is almost done and Kaguya's drawing from it's power (thus killing the people inside the roots too) and that as long as that fruit exits they won't be able to defeat her, but guess it is fake.

What  could be too.

I do think the chapter will focus on what is going on with the Hokages and something with Kakashi's resolve after Obito's death. But knowing Kishi's style the chapter could end with the Hokages doing the hand seals/giving the chakra to Hagoromo and the Sage saying the jutsu's name before the chapter ends as it sends the Hokages to where Team 7 is fighting.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

The Format said:


> Why would Sasuke turning on Naruto be considered ridiculous? I actually expect that at some point.
> 
> And shit, the sooner the better as far as I'm concerned.



yeah but not for something  this ridiculous.  he is already  fighting kaguya.  why help her now?


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 5, 2014)

Minato taking the arms of the hokages...wat? Can some please post that spoiler.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes it did..

All I know is it's going to be one of the insane ones..or perhaps a combination of some of the insane ones.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't think the forum crashed since the conclusion of Hagoromo's talk with Naruto and Sasuke This chapter better be one hell of a shit storm.

Whats with a mod deleting my post?

Okay, I predict a forum crashing chapter, in which Sasuke gets controlled and his eyes ripped out while Naruto curbstomps him. There. No derailment.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 5, 2014)

The Format said:


> Anyone thinking what I'm thinking
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


YES YRS YRS


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

No, I mean it was literally half a truth.

真実


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> No, I mean it was literally half a truth.
> 
> 真実



I have no clue anymore. Unless someone can read Kanji and translate, we're all dead in the water.


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> No, I mean it was literally half a truth.
> 
> 真実



is that the title  of the chapter?


----------



## 1artic000 (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> No, I mean it was literally half a truth.
> 
> 真実



get your spoilers stright woman xD


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> I don't think the forum crashed since the conclusion of Hagoromo's talk with Naruto and Sasuke This chapter better be one hell of a shit storm.



yeah,  if its just some boring ass chapter like that locating naruto  and sasuke one then fuck it.  double issue my ass


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

vered said:


> is that the title  of the chapter?



No, it's the key to the true spoiler.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 5, 2014)

Seems Kaguya hasn't changed of dimensions yet. Nothing of that mentioned in Evil's spoilers.

Maybe the final charge against he will be in the acid world.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 5, 2014)

What if the 5 kages reunites to revive Itachi? 
NOW THAT IS A SHITSTORM.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2014)

Half truth did rs just tell naruto and sasuke the half truth only


----------



## Turrin (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> No, I mean it was literally half a truth.
> 
> 真実


So Ibiki beats the shit out of Kaguya, because his favorite word is 真実

In reality though it's probably the fruit one them as 実, can also mean fruit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> I have no clue anymore. Unless someone can read Kanji and translate, we're all dead in the water.



It literally just means "truth" or "reality".

Evil gave us one kanji, so it was only half of the word "truth".


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 5, 2014)

They only know RS's side of the story, and therefore only know half of the truth.  Kaguya flashback chapter! (lol)


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Ha, nice try Geg.
> 
> But you gotta accept all of it, you can't pick what you think is *true*. It's all true or it's not true at all.
> 
> ...





Evil said:


> Because that one is fake, didn't I say so?
> 
> The *truth* is that Sasuke finds himself strangely drawn to Kaguya, and turns on Naruto and Co. Telling them that they should behave, and that Naruto should come join him with "Mother" so they can help rebuild the world and that Hagoromo is the evil one who only wants to create strife.
> 
> It appears that she has cast some kind of *Genjutsu* using her third eye, though I don't remember genjutsu being something that the Byakugan was capable of. Whatever the case, Sasuke is totally enthralled by Kaguya, and Naruto and him face off towards the end of the chapter.



And neither of these are right?


----------



## The Big G (Aug 5, 2014)

5 bucks it ends up being some parring wars fuel 

those cause the biggest shit storms


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah but not for something  this ridiculous.  he is already  fighting kaguya.  why help her now?



To put himself in the most advantageous position


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2014)

A little strange that Kaguya would take that kind of interest in Sasuke period, right after she determined that he was best killed.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 5, 2014)

Raiden said:


> A little strange that Kaguya would take that kind of interest in Sasuke period, right after she determined that he was best killed.



Damn man, dat Minato avatar, why am I 24'ddddddddddddd.


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 5, 2014)

Big Bοss said:


> Damn man, dat Minato avatar, why am I 24'ddddddddddddd.



soon he will have sexy, powerful new arms. lol


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2014)

The Big G said:


> 5 bucks it ends up being some parring wars fuel
> 
> those cause the biggest shit storms



Gimme gimme!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 5, 2014)

Hmm giving the benefit of doubt to the Sasuke standing up for Kaguya due to being caught on somekind of Genjutsu from her third eye, the point of it IMO could be to give us a small preview of what will be Naruto vs Sasuke and also to put the final nail in Sasuke's "anyone that isn't Naruto is just a burden & in the way of this fight" short character arc he's been going through since the Mugen Tsukuyomi began, because it would require Team 7's influence as a whole to make him snap out from that and finally drop it before resuming the fight with Kaguya.

Last time we saw someone make Sasuke snap out of some control was Sakura in the FoD, but for this it would require the help of the only true friends he has.


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

By the way, 真実, is written as Shinjitsu.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 5, 2014)

Even IF the Hokages gave Minato their arm (which I can't see happening, and it's retarded)
Can't they just regenerate other arms since they are ET?


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> By the way, 真実, is written as Shinjitsu.



If you're going for a pronunciation thing I'm guessing it has to do with the Shinju?  So the fruit + Hokages one?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 5, 2014)

Shinjitsu? 

Translators, help please? :0


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> If you're going for a pronunciation thing I'm guessing it has to do with the Shinju?  So the fruit + Hokages one?



Ugh, nooooooo!!


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 5, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Even IF the Hokages gave Minato their arm (which I can't see happening, and it's retarded)
> Can't they just regenerate other arms since they are ET?



They can't regenerate anymore.


----------



## Evil (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't over think it, this is more oldschool Evil stuff.

You're going to kick yourselves when you figure it out.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Don't over think it, this is more oldschool Evil stuff.
> 
> You're going to kick yourselves when you figure it out.



Hmmm...

Someone grab the spoiler where Evil said: "This is the true spoiler," or something along those lines.

If this isn't it, I give...


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 5, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> They can't regenerate anymore.



Seriously? Cause IIRC they can't regenerate if they get hit by the Sage's technique, but aside from that is fair game.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 6, 2014)

Minato would look kinda weird with the other Hokages's arms...but maybe because I'm just imagining the arms coming off along with the armor plates.

Well it looks safe to assume that the Shinju will once again be mentioned so probably the chapter will focus more on some talk Hagoromo gives to the Hokages.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Someone grab the spoiler where Evil said: "This is the true spoiler," or something along those lines.
> 
> If this isn't it, I give...



Evil said that for multiple ones.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 6, 2014)

It's gotta be the Orochimaru one.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 6, 2014)

Maybe it's the first word of every Evil post.

Like Jiraiya's code.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Someone grab the spoiler where Evil said: "This is the true spoiler," or something along those lines.
> 
> If this isn't it, I give...





Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So many fake spoilers going around, even 2ch is getting in on it, let’s get one with Kakashi and Obito!
> 
> ...





Evil said:


> Oh you caught me! *That's the real true spoiler*, and not this one.





Evil said:


> *Here is a real true spoiler!*
> 
> The Orochimaru we saw get caught by the Tsukuyomi was just a hollow shell, he was able to transform into a sightless snake and slither off and hide. He pops out while the Hokages are discussing with Rikudou about what to do, and if they can somehow assist Naruto and Sasuke.
> '
> ...





Evil said:


> Ha, nice try Geg.
> 
> But you gotta accept all of it, you can't pick what you think is true. *It's all true or it's not true at all.
> 
> ...



Uhhh yah which one?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Maybe it's a half truth in that every half of every post is the spoiler in it's entirety.


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Someone grab the spoiler where Evil said: "This is the true spoiler," or something along those lines.
> 
> If this isn't it, I give...



He did it twice, once with the Orochimaru breaking out spoiler, and kind of again by saying that the last spoiler was the real spoiler seemingly referencing the aging one.  So at this point idk.


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Maybe it's the first word of every Evil post.
> 
> Like Jiraiya's code.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGghkjpNCQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Uhhh yah which one?



You forgot the Orochimaru one. 

*Edit*: Wait, you did, actually. 


I scanned wrong.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> You forgot the Orochimaru one.



It's the second one i posted.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

First word of every post? Nothing but gibberish comes out.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> It's the second one i posted.



Yeah, I caught on, eventually. 

But let's focus on ones you picked out. Maybe each holds a piece of the true spoiler?

I seriously hope the Orochimaru one is a dud.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Maybe one half of every spoiler?

Hm...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 6, 2014)

Since Evil kinda nodded to the "first word of all spoiler posts" guess then right there are all of his spoilers, most of them at least.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Maybe it's a half truth in that every half of every post is the spoiler in it's entirety.



Maybe the first sentence of each or something, which makes a crazy but doable chapter.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Since Evil kinda nodded to the "first word of all spoiler posts" guess then right there are all of his spoilers, most of them at least.



Evil said, "so close." Probably all those with "true" in it some where.


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Maybe one half of every spoiler?
> 
> Hm...



That end up giving something that doesn't make much sense either.


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 6, 2014)

Sutol said:


> First word of every post? Nothing but gibberish comes out.



"If never keep profit a good smile honesty."


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 6, 2014)

That damn gundam better be real.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 6, 2014)

don't trust spoilers nowadays duds.


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Maybe the first sentence of each or something, which makes a crazy but doable chapter.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RMQksXpQSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2014)

.


----------



## geG (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *S*o many fake spoilers going around, even 2ch is getting in on it, let?s get one with Kakashi and Obito!
> 
> ...



Here it is


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2014)

Geg said:


> Here it is



Lol, and it would be the guy I lied to who figured it out.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RMQksXpQSk[/YOUTUBE]



Raiden, you sexy madafucka. :sanji


*Edit*: Geg, you sexy madafucka. :sanji


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Are you fucking serious...

Susano'o Kakashi?


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm just sitting back, reaping the benefits.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 6, 2014)

Is it seriously the Gundam one?


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2014)

Geg said:


> Here it is



the fuck  is shinjutsu?


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Aug 6, 2014)

I just read through forty pages of this shit and I regret everything.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2014)

???Susanoo for kakashi???/


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

First sentence =/= helpful because most first sentences are exclamations. "That's great!" and shit like that.


----------



## geG (Aug 6, 2014)

For real though that sounds like the dumbest bullshit ever, no wonder you went through all this


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

The most ridiculous one hahaha what a joke.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I'm just sitting back, reaping the benefits.



Die, you don't get to claim this. This is bull shit.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 6, 2014)

Fuck yeah! Gundam mode!


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

Spirit Sharingan and Susanoo LOL!

I told you this manga turned into a joke.


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2014)

Geg said:


> For real though that sounds like the dumbest bullshit ever, no wonder you went through all this



He also tells Kakashi to be the 6th Hokage, while Naruto can be 7th. 

I lied in that there was sort of two real spoilers.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 6, 2014)

Geg got Shinjitsu out from that.

Still don't know what it stands for...the chakra fruit?


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> the fuck  is shinjutsu?


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

No Sharingan for Kakashi, huh? 


This spoiler is way too outrageous to believe.



NOPE.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Aug 6, 2014)

Seriously?

Fucking hell.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Susano'o Kakashi!?


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi's rampage in a damn GUNDAM!


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 6, 2014)

I....Wait what?!


----------



## chocy (Aug 6, 2014)

真実 shinjitsu = truth; reality. Erm does this mean the gundam one is true? Lol.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi with Susano'o actually seems really exciting...

Not quality writing.
But exciting.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Aug 6, 2014)

Susano kakashi realy?


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2014)

Has kishi lost his mind? ???
killing his own manga.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> He also tells Kakashi to be the 6th Hokage, while Naruto can be 7th.
> 
> I lied in that there was sort of two real spoilers.



So much for Obito telling Naruto that he got to do everything to be Hokage.

Now he tells Kakashi the same thing.

Hahahaha.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2014)

Godammit Geg.


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Geg got Shinjitsu out from that.
> 
> Still don't know what it stands for...the chakra fruit?



I kept saying True, Truth. 

Shinjitsu is japanese for truth. When I posted that picture I said it was a half truth, as two Kanji make up Shinjitsu. I also said it was the key for the real spoiler. 

*S*o many fake spoilers going around, even 2ch is getting in on it, let?s get one with Kakashi and Obito!
*H*e tells Rin to chill for a bit so he can teleport from the spirit realm to give Kakashi his spirit Sharingan which somehow gives him Sharingan in both eyes? 
*I* guess that?s just another power of Obito?s super sharinagn powers. 
*N*ow that he has both shainrgan though, Kakashi can use Gundam mode(Susanou)!
*J*oking aside, Kakashi can actually summon a perfect susanou and does so going all big mech mode like Sasuke and Madara had. 
*I*t?s pretty sweet. 
*T*hat?s really the best part of the chapter. 
*S*ome other stuff happens like Kaguya starting to turn into a rabbit monster or some shit, but the whole Kakashi Susanou thing?
*U*nbelievable, amirite?


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol at SaiST, double Kamui = 1 power huh.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 6, 2014)

That also the only one that was half true. Not sure whether that was part of Evil's hint or not, but it makes sense in hindsight (or wait is the spirit sharingan part true as well)

Also it's not like we haven't seen someone use Susano'o after having their Sharingan removed before; Madara. What doesn't make any sense is why Kakashi would have P-Susano'o.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 6, 2014)

That is all friends.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

So, he will get PS? Not any other kind of susanoo? 
and I though PS can only come with EMS.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi is the Randy Orton of the Narutoverse. Yes he's talented but he's fragile and he keeps taking the spotlight from other characters who need the shine more than he does. He's been in the limelight for over 10 years. 

Yeah, let's see that Kakashi-focused chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

So evidently you don't need EMS to get Perfect Susano'o.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2014)

this of course opens the way for part 3.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 6, 2014)

If Kakashi gets Susano'o, ST will never let me hear the end of it.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2014)

If this is true then it would make Susanoo the cheapest jutsu. So what, you get a spiritual non existent sharingan then you can summon perfect Susanoo like EMS Madara ? 
But what if Susanoo is an actual summon like the Shinigami which is unique to each user?


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Aug 6, 2014)

Is the execution at least alright?

On paper this sounds so fucking stupid, and makes no damn sense.

Just 1 sharingan knocked Kakashi on his ass.
Using 2 of them, and busting out Susanoo?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

And what? The spirit realm? Teleport from the spirit realm to give Kakashi 2 spirit sharingan eye balls?

He. just. died.

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm more excited about Kaguya's rabit form rather than Kakashi's susanoo tbh


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 6, 2014)

_spirit Sharingan_


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 6, 2014)

How many words I have: 0.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh god this chapter is going to suck ass

I like Kakashi but come the fuck on


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

At least Perfect Susano'o isn't Indra's power.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2014)

kishi making kakashi hokage lv by doing something even fanfictions wont do,


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 6, 2014)

Kishi is making the FT author look like a genius with this level of writing, hell Kubo is god at this point even with half of his recent chap being about a zombie salivating for cock.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah we're all excited about another Kakashi-focused chapter.


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 6, 2014)

Good job geg.  Hiding the true spoiler by writing true in the first letters.  Goddamnit.


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 6, 2014)

What's up guys?

What's the spoiler?


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil, seriously, tell us your joking. This is beyond retarded. 

Shit Storm indeed.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 6, 2014)

Are you serious? 

Kishi probably lights up a joint when he wants to come up with new ideas


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Is the execution at least alright?
> 
> On paper this sounds so fucking stupid, and makes no damn sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## Turrin (Aug 6, 2014)

Does he have an S/T weapon that can open wormholes lol


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm at a cross between myself right now.

This is fucking amazing and fucking stupid at the same exact fucking time.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> What's the spoiler?



Don't, you'll regret it.


ck


----------



## Jad (Aug 6, 2014)

I feel sorry for the battledome. PS kakashi coming through.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I'm at a cross between myself right now.
> 
> This is fucking amazing and fucking stupid at the same exact fucking time.



>amazing

reevaluate yourself friend.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 6, 2014)

I still can't believe it's possible but if so, Obito's eyes not needing EMS for PS... 

STILL trolling peeps even in death.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

How the heck was obito saying the MS who can use Susanoo is rare, when every damn one can use it?


----------



## Turrin (Aug 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> I feel sorry for the battledome. PS kakashi coming through.



It's a good day for the NBD, now people don't have to outright lie when they say Kakashi would low diff a Sannin


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2014)

Kishi decided to overrule anything established in this manga with this chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

Jiraiya4Life said:


> I'm more excited about Kaguya's rabit form rather than Kakashi's susanoo tbh



I've been bullshit about the rabbit thing with her all along.

I have bunnies. They don't deserve being associated with such filth.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Hussain said:


> How the heck was obito saying the MS who can use Susanoo is rare, when every damn one can use it?



It means there were many Mangekyou users left unseen. 


Sharingan is rare in of itself.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

Obito never had Susanoo.

This is exclusive made up bullshit right here for Kakashi.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> >amazing
> 
> reevaluate yourself friend.



   Seraphiel.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 6, 2014)

No wonder Oro couldn't find them.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2014)

The Format said:


> I still can't believe it's possible but if so, Obito's eyes not needing EMS for PS...
> 
> STILL trolling peeps even in death.



DAT Obito.


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Don't, you'll regret it.
> 
> 
> ck



I just did


The only thing that can make this situation _edible_ is if kakashi's susano'o takes obito or rin's form

Just for the lulz, of course


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 6, 2014)

This has got to be the biggest bullshit...


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2014)

It's also got an eye scar like Kakashi, and a mask.


----------



## NW (Aug 6, 2014)

You know, I'm a Kishi-lover and apologist, I really am, and I love this manga...

But this... this...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, I guess this is no different than Hagoromo giving Naruto and Sasuke power ups.





If Kakashi's spirit eyes are temporary.......





Blink might win.....
ck


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Aug 6, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Maybe it's the first word of every Evil post.
> 
> Like Jiraiya's code.





Abanikochan said:


> Uhhh yah which one?



Alright guys, I've got this. I've decoded only the HONEST and TRUE spoilers that Evil-sama has granted us. But I don't think there's enough information in just every word of an Evil post... let's look at the first word of each sentence instead. This is purely logical.




			
				Evil's Secret Complete Spoiler said:
			
		

> So he I now joking it's that's some unbelivable oh that's here the he he there or probably ha but it's just Kaguya so the it.




We've cracked the code.


Everybody go home.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> It's also got an eye scar like Kakashi, and a mask.



Evil..last chance to back out. Are you trolling us!?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 6, 2014)

At least Kakashi has eyes, Madara performed susano with no eyes. :ignoramus


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> It's also got an eye scar like Kakashi, and a mask.



Hahahaha Kishi smoking dem good stuff hahahaha.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2014)

This explains how Madara could use Susanoo being blind. He got Indra's spiritual Sharingan 
And does Susanoo function like a Bijuu which is hidden in some dimension and the Sharingan merely gives you a summoning contract to it ?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Aug 6, 2014)

This is the most "fuck it" of "fuck it"s ever.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

If Kakashi can barely use 1 eye, how the heck is he going to use both eyes now? 

I guess he will be given enormous chakra all of sudden as well?


----------



## geG (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> It's also got an eye scar like Kakashi, and a mask.



No more


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 6, 2014)

This manga has turned into biggest bullshit.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> At least Kakashi has eyes, Madara performed susano with no eyes. :ignoramus



Head scratcher, but I kinda roll with it as it happened.


This.....


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 6, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> At least Kakashi has eyes, Madara performed susano with no eyes. :ignoramus



he had eyes, "spirit" eyes


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Aug 6, 2014)

At least we're done with, "Sakura and Obito: Portal Jumpers" 
That was insufferable for me.

I can't anymore. I really can't.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> It's also got an eye scar like Kakashi, and a mask.



so what are its abilities?  
and is it comparable in size to that of madara?


----------



## Herpules (Aug 6, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> he had eyes, "spirit" eyes



... special eyes


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 6, 2014)

This is literally mind over matter. 

Wisdom for you motherfuckers.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2014)

This explains how Madara could use Susanoo being blind. He got Indra's spiritual Sharingan 
And does Susanoo function like a Bijuu which is hidden in some dimension and the Sharingan merely gives you a summoning contract to it ?


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Geg said:


> No more



Agreed.


Evil, I think we're done here.


Never again. .


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 6, 2014)

If Kishi can somehow back it up, I might be able to tolerate it. If it's temporary, that might help.

But honestly,


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2014)

kaguya gets trolled  by kakashi

music  to my not so virgin  ears


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 6, 2014)

I would've taken Sasuke getting trolled ten times over this...


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 6, 2014)

NO PLS STAHP


----------



## Mione (Aug 6, 2014)

Spirit Obito and rabbit monster Kaguya. . .

what the heck XD

Shit storm indeed.


----------



## Bild (Aug 6, 2014)

So now I understand where the weekly complaints come from, people here are so dense. Can't put 2+2 together unless spoon fed to them. SMH.



> *SO* many fake spoilers going around, even 2ch is getting in on it, let’s get one with Kakashi and Obito!
> *HE* tells Rin to chill for a bit so he can teleport from the spirit realm to give Kakashi his spirit Sharingan which somehow gives him Sharingan in both eyes?
> *I* guess that’s just another power of Obito’s super sharinagn powers.
> *NOW* that he has both shainrgan though, Kakashi can use Gundam mode(Susanou)!
> ...


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh by the way, how much time until Kakashi goes entirely blind again?



Kishi doesn't have the slightest clue about his own set of rules anymore.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> I would've taken Sasuke getting trolled ten times over this...



I'd take the EMS > Rinnegan over this.


My dick is so soft right now.
ck


----------



## Jad (Aug 6, 2014)

To bad the Gai spoiler is untrue


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Aug 6, 2014)

Remember that time Kishi claimed it would be the "year of Kakashi"?

Wasn't that two years ago?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

The Format said:


> Is that Trips? Lmao he's one to talk about crap booking.
> 
> Anyway, yeah. If there's one reason to hate this (I still don't believe it) it's that it would further devalue Sasuke who should be stepping into that main event role any time now.



Yeah it is him, funny how the tables turned lol. 

Sasuke's reaction to this will be the most surprising thing. I really hope when this is over he does something to get more power. He just doesn't get enough respect these days. He can't fight Naruto as he is, he just can't.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Oh by the way, how much time until Kakashi goes entirely blind again?
> 
> 
> 
> Kishi doesn't have the slightest clue about his own set of rules anymore.



They're spirit eyes, so never.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

So funny though, everyone completely ignored the outrageous spoiler without a second thought.

Everyone here was like: *NOPE!!!!*


  







ck


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> They're spirit eyes, so never.



They also probably don't use chakra either :ignoramus


----------



## KevKev (Aug 6, 2014)

Year of Kakashi


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> It's also got an eye scar like Kakashi, and a mask.



If Kakashi's has a mask and an eye scar why didn't Madara's have a Hashiboob?!


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 6, 2014)

White wolf susano I presume


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 6, 2014)

I have no problems with this. i am a proud, paying supporter of this manga.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Aug 6, 2014)

My god spirit eyes  and here j was thinking kishi couldn't sink any lower


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't get it...so Sasuke's SO6P/Rinnegan enhanced PS doesn't harm Kaguya but Kakashi's spirit sharingan one does?


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2014)

Obito has died completely he shouldn't be able to give Kakashi his sharingan after death.That's not possible going by what Kishi has established in this manga .
and perfect Susanoo and 2 Sharingan eyes for a person who can't handle even one eye.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> They're spirit eyes, so never.



This.... 

Someone help. I don't know how I should react.


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 6, 2014)

Fuck you Kishi. Fuck you. 

This is biggest fucking bullshit that he's ever written into this manga. It pisses over everything that's been established.

EMS is fucking useless, absolutely fucking worthless.

Fuck you Kishi.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 6, 2014)

Fuck everything if Kakashi gets spiritual Susano'o


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> *I have no problems with this*. i am a proud, paying supporter of this manga.



Stop lying.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 6, 2014)

EMS just gives a permanent light a nothing else.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 6, 2014)

We're really watching Kishi go to shit.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 6, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I have no problems with this. i am a proud, paying supporter of this manga.


pretty sure you paying for naruto at this point is worse than Orochimaru paying 100$ for 10 million rep.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm out of here. Have no intention of wasting further time with this. 

Plot twist: Evil lied.

I'll check out the shit storm later. Adios. 

Infinitely superior manga Berserk's out this week. Thank god.


----------



## Obitomo (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil is laughing on her golden throne right now.
I predicted correct.
But seriously spirit sharingan!?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

vered said:


> Obito has died completely he shouldn't be able to give Kakashi his sharingan after death.That's not possible going by what Kishi has established in this manga .
> and perfect Susanoo and 2 Sharingan eyes for a person who can't handle even one eye.



and the eyes were supposedly weak and almost blind.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 6, 2014)

So Kakashi got PS? Wut in the bloody hell...


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 6, 2014)

Does this confirm that kishi is on acid when he writes each chapter?


----------



## Jad (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi and Gai man. These mother fuckers can solo the Gokage each. Konoha masters man. Absolutely disgustingly awesome.


----------



## Bild (Aug 6, 2014)

It seems not even spoon feeding is enough, one has to shove it up for folks to get a clue.



> *SO* many fake spoilers going around, even 2ch is getting in on it, let’s get one with Kakashi and Obito!
> *HE* tells Rin to chill for a bit so he can teleport from the spirit realm to give Kakashi his spirit Sharingan which somehow gives him Sharingan in both eyes?
> *I* guess that’s just another power of Obito’s super sharinagn powers.
> *NOW* that he has both shainrgan though, Kakashi can use Gundam mode(Susanou)!
> ...



*SO HE* [Geg]* I *[Evil] [are] *NOW JOKING I* *THAT SOME*[THING] *UNBELIVABLE*[?]


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> Does this confirm that kishi is on acid when he writes each chapter?



It very well may.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2014)

The reactions tell everything.
Really if this is indeed the truth this may be the chapter to really destroy whatever little credibility this manga has had.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2014)

Susanoo for everyone, Oprah style


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

RIP EMS fans and the EMS legacy. 

The EMS was not enough.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi using Perfect Susanoo is fucking retarded this better not be true.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 6, 2014)

I take it back. This is trolling Sasuke. He already has Susano'o. Kakashi having it now does nothing, unless they're going to do some Susano'o combination attack. Watch how Kakashi's will be more impressive than his. Fuck you Kishimoto. Why do this? What possible reason could you have? Is Kakashi magically going to have Senjutsu to hurt her? He was straining from the use of Kamui, but Susano'o is going to be Ay OK? Kakashi>Itachi is also now 100% canon. Yes. The biggest shitstorm of out generation is here. Even the worst deniers would admit Tobi being Obito was more tolerable than this shit.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> Kakashi and Gai man. These mother fuckers can solo the Gokage each. Konoha masters man. Absolutely disgustingly awesome.



Gai will have to die though.


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 6, 2014)

EMS is fucking worthless. Fucking worthless peice of shit. Fuck you Kishi.

Sasuke goes through how many chapters before getting Perfect Susanoo? Kishi shits it out for Kakashi. Fuck you Kishi.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 6, 2014)

> Kakashi and Gai man. These mother fuckers can solo the Gokage each.



Unfortunately Gai has to kill himself in order to pull that off.

Edit: G'dammnit Hussain!


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

If MS is able to create the Perfect Susano'o, then EMS must bring endless light and.......














Distinct ocular jutsu?
ck ck ck ck ck ck ck ck ck





Thought I had this one in the bag, but there may come a time where I have to change my sig.


ck


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 6, 2014)

not a spoiler but I saw this on baidu while waiting for the spoiler pic


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

vered said:


> The reactions tell everything.
> Really if this is indeed the truth this may be the chapter to really destroy whatever little credibility this manga has had.



Credibility left with Kaguya. It's been in a state of prolonged self-combustion ever since.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 6, 2014)

I hope we got le epek trolled.


If not Kishi might as well bring the midgets in, make them dance and juggle.


----------



## Jad (Aug 6, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Gai will have to die though.



Hell just run to Naruto to get to live 

I know he dies. But he dies taking down the entire group before he does


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 6, 2014)

I like how everyone is just passing by the post of that one guy hhahahahaha.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 6, 2014)

Well time to drop this shit. It's literally in fan-fiction territory now.


----------



## TheMagicConch (Aug 6, 2014)

Bild said:


> It seems not even spoon feeding is enough, one has to shove it up for folks to get a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> *SO HE* [Geg]* I *[Evil] [are] *NOW JOKING I* *THAT SOME*[THING] *UNBELIVABLE*[?]




... What kind of game is this


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

No..no this has to be a troll. 

This can't be real. This can't.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2014)

vered said:


> Obito has died completely he shouldn't be able to give Kakashi his sharingan after death.That's not possible going by what Kishi has established in this manga .
> and perfect Susanoo and 2 Sharingan eyes for a person who can't handle even one eye.



vered...  is facepalming


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN9KpQCBolw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Credibility left with Kaguya. It's been in a state of prolonged self-combustion ever since.



no it left when Madara could use Susano'o without eyes


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 6, 2014)

TheMagicConch said:


> ... What kind of game is this



I need to watch some Kevin Hart, need another good laugh.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN9KpQCBolw[/YOUTUBE]



Evil, seriously, stop this madness. 




Give it to us straight.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN9KpQCBolw[/YOUTUBE]



Evil please give us the real spoilers and not trolling ones.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

I refuse to believe it. Evil's trolling us all...it's just an elaborate plan to troll us all.

It has to be.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Well time to drop this shit. It's literally in fan-fiction territory now.


Eh. Better just to wait it out. Manga's almost over so no big deal.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I refuse to believe it. Evil's trolling us all...it's just an elaborate plan to troll us all.
> 
> It has to be.



Agreed.


My accepted truth. :ignoramus


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 6, 2014)

Much fuckery this evening


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 6, 2014)

Kishi has moved passed the point of pissing on Sasuke. He is now defecating on him.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 6, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Eh. Better just to wait it out. Manga's almost over so no big deal.



Waiting out each week for more fan-fiction like this is pointless. This is literally nothing more than a gag manga at this point.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 6, 2014)

Bild said:


> It seems not even spoon feeding is enough, one has to shove it up for folks to get a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> *SO HE* [Geg]* I *[Evil] [are] *NOW JOKING I* *THAT SOME*[THING] *UNBELIVABLE*[?]




Yes its this. Definitely this. Evil is just a wicked sadistic bitch who enjoys torturing us. Yes. I'm at peace. Easy easy easy. Thought this manga went absolute trash for a second.

Good Evil good. That was fun. Hahahahaha.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I've fucking lost it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 6, 2014)

Big Bοss said:


> If its true then ima laugh really hard cause that is some good shit he is on, and if not then am still gonna laugh cause people are already flipping out, imagine when the chapter is out hahaha.



If it isn't true I am gonna be happy and laugh at my own reaction, if it is I'm gonna laugh in despair.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 6, 2014)

Well if this ends up being true this manga has officially jumped the fucking shark.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Aug 6, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Kishi has moved passed the point of pissing on Sasuke. He is now defecating on him.



Correction if this is true kishi is  defecating in his own manga (again)


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 6, 2014)

Anything involving the Uchiha always results in awfulness.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

Seriously, giving Sakura a power up would have been much better than given it to Kakashi. 
but whatever, whatever...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 6, 2014)

If its true then Kishi needs to estabablish something that comes as believable enough at this point. All I can think for now is that the fact Kakashi had Obito's eye for most of the story that the eye's chakra that allowed him to use all this time Mangekyou Sharingan's power spread through his chakra network as years went on. 

I'm basing this from seeing how Obito was still able to use a Gudoudama to re-shape his Yang-looking staff even after he was no longer a Juubi Jinchuuriki when he stabbed Madara. Kishimoto seems to run with the idea that if you have had something in you for some time and also been using it, you appearently can still use it in other ways if you come in touch with it again. Its the best I got to reason this so far.



Gilgamesh said:


> not a spoiler but I saw this on baidu while waiting for the spoiler pic



Its from last week's chapter, one of the panels as Black Zetsu talked down to them.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Aug 6, 2014)

I have felt this manga was getting really shitty way before the war arc started. So from that view, this is more "par of the course" rather than a lapse of judgement from Kishimoto. Its really hard empathize with you guys in this moment.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 6, 2014)

> Seriously, giving Sakura a power up would have been much better than given it to Kakashi.



Whoa, let's not get crazy.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> EMS and major Sasuke fans are like this hoping the Kakashi Susanoo spoiler is fake.



I think this chapter is a Pro-EMS-Fan chapter. EMS can't simply provide endless light, when it was described as the bringer of true power.

Also, there really isn't any guarantee that Naruto and Sasuke will keep their current powers once the war ends.

ck



Even still, this is nonsense. I would have cried foul if Kakashi awakened the ultimate Rinnegan.

Fuck is this?


----------



## Benihisago (Aug 6, 2014)

People calling BS on the possibility of Kakashi getting a spiritual sharingan clearly have ignored things in the past. Did people forget the spiritualization jutsu Dan Kato used to give Tsunade chakra? We've also been told that the sharingan undergoes changes when exposed to specific kinds of chakra, it might seem like the biggest asspull ever but the possibility has been there...


----------



## Hexa (Aug 6, 2014)

To be honest, dead people giving power ups to living people just isn't that outlandish anymore.  From what Tobirama said, the Uchiha aren't born with special eyes but special chakra (in particular, special spiritual energy)  that turns their eyes into sharingan/mangekyou/EMS.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> I think this chapter is a Pro-EMS-Fan chapter. EMS can't simply provide endless light, when it was described as the bringer of true power.
> 
> Also, there really isn't any guarantee that Naruto and Sasuke will keep their current powers once the war ends.
> 
> ...



If this ends up being true then fans have the glory of finally saying Kakashi is stronger than Itachi. In theory, he'd be able to compete with Madara with his Susanoo if not surpass him. Kakashi fans are living it up right now. 

But yeah this is pretty weird, I hope it is fake but at the same time it isn't then wow, I'm cracking up. 

Sasuke should be pissed.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Benihisago said:


> People calling BS on the possibility of Kakashi getting a spiritual sharingan clearly have ignored things in the past. Did people forget the spiritualization jutsu Dan Kato used to give Tsunade chakra? We've also been told that the sharingan undergoes changes when exposed to specific kinds of chakra, it might seem like the biggest asspull ever but the possibility has been there...



Rikudou giving Sasuke the Rinnegan, and Naruto Senjutsu, is the same. 


Damn you Masashi Kishimoto.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Aug 6, 2014)

Tell me more about this rabbit monster evil. Does the transformation start or is it just mentioned?


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> I think this chapter is a Pro-EMS-Fan chapter. EMS can't simply provide endless light, when it was described as the bringer of true power.
> 
> Also, there really isn't any guarantee that Naruto and Sasuke will keep their current powers once the war ends.
> 
> ...



Thing is, if this is true, than in theory Kakashi will have the ability to eventually Achieve the Rinnegan himself.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Aug 6, 2014)

Benihisago said:


> People calling BS on the possibility of Kakashi getting a spiritual sharingan clearly have ignored things in the past. Did people forget the spiritualization jutsu Dan Kato used to give Tsunade chakra? We've also been told that the sharingan undergoes changes when exposed to specific kinds of chakra, it might seem like the biggest asspull ever but the possibility has been there...



Uh.... No /10char


----------



## Weapon (Aug 6, 2014)

Hexa said:


> To be honest, dead people giving power ups to living people just isn't that outlandish anymore.  From what Tobirama said, the Uchiha aren't born with special eyes but special chakra (in particular, special spiritual energy)  that turns their eyes into sharingan/mangekyou/EMS.



The king has spoken.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 6, 2014)

Can someone give a quick summary of Evil's hints? Late to the party


----------



## doppelganger (Aug 6, 2014)

Nonsensical fanservice.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2014)

the will of rin gave kakashi his new sharingan


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Can someone give a quick summary of Evil's hints? Late to the party



Obito warped back to the real world and gave Kakashi a spirit Sharingan. He awakens a Perfect Susano'o equipped with a scar and mask.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 6, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Can someone give a quick summary of Evil's hints? Late to the party



Gundam        .


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2014)

Benihisago said:


> People calling BS on the possibility of Kakashi getting a spiritual sharingan clearly have ignored things in the past. Did people forget the spiritualization jutsu Dan Kato used to give Tsunade chakra? We've also been told that the sharingan undergoes changes when exposed to specific kinds of chakra, it might seem like the biggest asspull ever but the possibility has been there...



Dan was technically  alive as an edo when he did that.he was still part of the living world.
Obito crumbled away completely he was dead.
For a shinobi to do something like that after death he needs to seal part of his chakra away like minato or itachi.
Rikudou seems to have connected his spirit with the bijuus and the Juubi's so he did something before his death.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 6, 2014)

2 hours more my dudes...BZ a Zero tailed bijuu


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

Benihisago said:


> People calling BS on the possibility of Kakashi getting a spiritual sharingan clearly have ignored things in the past. Did people forget the spiritualization jutsu Dan Kato used to give Tsunade chakra? We've also been told that the sharingan undergoes changes when exposed to specific kinds of chakra, it might seem like the biggest asspull ever but the possibility has been there...



Except Dan was an ET.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 6, 2014)

vered said:


> Dan was technically  alive as an edo when he did that.he was still part of the living world.
> Obito crumbled away completely he was dead.


Juubi Jins dont really die like a normal person though

theres not much difference between one Rikudo ghost and another


----------



## Benihisago (Aug 6, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Except Dan was an ET.



ET has nothing to do with it, Dan was still able to transfer chakra through his soul regardless, hell Rikudou gave Naruto and Sasuke seals and chakra through the spiritual realm and he was dead.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

vered said:


> Dan was technically  alive as an edo when he did that.he was still part of the living world.
> Obito crumbled away completely he was dead.
> For a shinobi to do something like that after death he needs to seal part of his chakra away like minato or itachi.
> Rikudou seems to have connected his spirit with the bijuus and the Juubi's so he did something before his death.



This dude simply uses Kamui.


----------



## KingBoo (Aug 6, 2014)

kakashi has susano?



i don't think kishi will stoop that low. i still have some respect for him


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Juubi Jins dont really die like a normal person though
> 
> theres not much difference between one Rikudo ghost and another



Then where's Madara?


----------



## doppelganger (Aug 6, 2014)

If Obito wanted to give someone spiritual EMS, why not to Naruto in order to make him even stronger?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 6, 2014)

Weapon said:


> The king has spoken.



queen.


It's still horrible writing if it's true.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

KingBoo said:


> kakashi has susano?
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think kishi will stoop that low. i still have some respect for him



lol, every time someone say Kishi can't sink any lower he ALWAYS does it successfully. 
You actually underestimate him in that regard. :rofl


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Obito warped back to the real world and gave Kakashi a spirit Sharingan. He awakens a Perfect Susano'o equipped with a scar and mask.



You're not serious .................
Man, what happened to this manga


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2014)

the will  of rin did all this


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

and Kaguya gets trolled, too  By Kakashi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> and Kaguya gets trolled, too  By Kakashi



Nobody kills Obito and gets away with it.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 6, 2014)

Ppl need to chill. There's like zero chance Kakashi getting PS is legit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2014)

Bild said:


> It seems not even spoon feeding is enough, one has to shove it up for folks to get a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> *SO HE* [Geg]* I *[Evil] [are] *NOW JOKING I* *THAT SOME*[THING] *UNBELIVABLE*[?]





i've been to the depth of hell But not even the dead could find peace from this Evil.


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 6, 2014)

The Format said:


> Ppl need to chill. There's like zero chance Kakashi getting PS is legit.



This is _Naruto_


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

The Format said:


> Ppl need to chill. There's like zero chance Kakashi getting PS is legit.



If I were to be honest with myself, if Kishi spins it in a way that Kakashi some how acquires the EMS, I won't complain.

:ignoramus


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

The Format said:


> Ppl need to chill. There's like zero chance Kakashi getting PS is legit.



you can't put this pass Kishi. 
also, since the last chapter ended with obito and rin, it's actually very likely that this chapter
will start with them.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't wait for the delicious tears.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 6, 2014)

...

I'm just...

... Yeah, I'm done.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 6, 2014)

If your done, I'll be the only ST in town, TYVM.

Unlike you, I DIE for mine.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

SaiST said:


> ...
> 
> I'm just...
> 
> ... Yeah, I'm done.



     


Double Kamui never fails. :ignoramus






So not worth it.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 6, 2014)

Haha, if this is true then this is the moment the manga truly falls from the cliff  

This entire war arc was like watching a corpse slowly stumbling down a mountainside, this chapter it goes of the edge and enters free fall, the only thing left  now is the inevitable collision with the ground.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 6, 2014)

SaiST said:


> ...
> 
> I'm just...
> 
> ... Yeah, I'm done.



I'm right there with you.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2014)

SaiST said:


> ...
> 
> I'm just...
> 
> ... Yeah, I'm done.



if this is true, many will be done with this manga.
I will have to find the strength to continue myself.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm psyched for part 3.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

I gave up with Kaguya so every chapter now is just like kicking a dead, bloated carcass and waiting to see if it explodes in the heat. 

High quality. Manga is dead as dead can be but will it spew its guts on the readerbase, too? Let's wait and see!


----------



## Obitomo (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a feeling this forum will crash harder than after finding out Tobi is Obito.
Sharingan feats have never been more bullshit than now.


----------



## Sora (Aug 6, 2014)

i can't believe people still take this manga seriously


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'm right there with you.



I have to wean off my addiction to this forum first. It's the only reason why I continue to read over the past few years.

Love you guys. :ignoramus


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sora said:


> i can't believe people still take this manga seriously



Not anymore


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> I have to wean off my addiction to this forum first. It's the only reason why I continue to read over the past few years.
> 
> Love you guys. :ignoramus



Same, though more like few months for me. Too many assholes here that I like talking to so I keep coming back every week. I think that's why most of us are still here.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

Knowing this chapter will anger people makes me far more excited for it. Nothing is more hilarious than people actually losing energy to read a chapter that takes 10 mins a week to read. It's a kid's comic. 

I can't wait.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2014)

the chapter is not eve out yet and there already a shitstorm.



SaiST said:


> ...
> 
> I'm just...
> 
> ... Yeah, I'm done.


----------



## Don Freecs (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil already said, its a joke, y u guys dont get it?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Don Freecs said:


> Evil already said, its a joke, y u guys dont get it?



No she didn't.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 6, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I'm psyched for part 3.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Don Freecs said:


> Evil already said, its a joke, y u guys dont get it?



It's our accepted truth until Evil post something else in its place....



Or the chapter's arrival. :ignoramus






No! Don't give me that face. We have shit else to talk about.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> If I were to be honest with myself, if Kishi spins it in a way that Kakashi some how acquires the EMS, I won't complain.
> 
> :ignoramus



Well, Obito is like the brother Kakshi wishes he never had



Hussain said:


> you can't put this pass Kishi.
> also, since the last chapter ended with obito and rin, it's actually very likely that this chapter
> will start with them.


Whether ppl want to believe it or not, most of everything that Kishi puts forward does serve some kind of purpose and is justifiable to some degree.

Kakashi obtaining PS literally serves no purposes whatsoever and does nothing but harm to the story to boot.

With that said, it would be a form of indirect Obito wank so I couldn't _completely _hate it


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 6, 2014)

> Kakashi obtaining PS literally serves no purposes whatsoever and does nothing but harm to the story to boot.



Kakashi can barely contribute to the fight in his current state. He needs at least SOMETHING, in order to help, create an opening or, at least, _defend himself_ :d


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 6, 2014)

Even Bleach at it's worst wasn't this terrible.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 6, 2014)

Hopefully Kaguya's rabbit form is cool, though?  Also, here's hoping that the whole chapter isn't devoted to Kakashi's PS.

And let's not kid ourselves: the low-point of the manga is still the alliance bird-jutsu,


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

If Kakashi acquires Perfect Susano'o, what will Sakura receive?




ck


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Have we ever doubted Evil in the past?

Maybe the Tobito reveal? 

This is like the only thing that can match up to it.


----------



## herobito (Aug 6, 2014)

whats this now!?  bs kakashi ps?  whaaaaaaa
why have obito die and not show off full kamui 
why worthless kakashi...... why


----------



## doppelganger (Aug 6, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> Kakashi can barely contribute to the fight in his current state. He needs at least SOMETHING, in order to help, create an opening or, at least, _defend himself_ :d



He needs to stay on the sidelines along with Sakura and let the real main characters end this joke of a manga.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 6, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Even Bleach at it's worst wasn't this terrible.



If this Kakashi shit is indeed true then I find myself believing this manga has gotten even worse than FT and it doesn't get any worse than that.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 6, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> Kakashi can barely contribute to the fight in his current state. He needs at least SOMETHING, in order to help, create an opening or, at least, _defend himself_ :d



That something doesn't need to be PS. Hell, we already saw Kaguya fodderize it a few chaps back so what's the point.


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Even Bleach at it's worst wasn't this terrible.



Well that's a straight up fucking lie.

I don't even bother with Bleach, because it's so terrible that it's fans are like "Yeah, sure, why not." Whenever Kubo does anything.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> If Kakashi acquires Perfect Susano'o, what will Sakura receive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Gudodama.

ck


----------



## Don Freecs (Aug 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> No she didn't.



Look the last 3 posts from Evil, it's a confirmed joke...


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> Well that's a straight up fucking lie.
> 
> I don't even bother with Bleach, because it's so terrible that it's fans are like "Yeah, sure, why not." Whenever Kubo does anything.



I kinda agree with this tbh. 

But seriously.

IS THIS REAL!?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

This means Kakashi can now contend with Non-Jyuubi Jinchuuriki Madara in strength.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> If this Kakashi shit is indeed true then I find myself believing this manga has gotten even worse than FT and it doesn't get any worse than that.



Kishi will surprise you. 

It would be funny though if Kakashi did something to Kaguya with his susanoo when
Rinnegan Sasuke with his PS couldn't. :rofl


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> If Kakashi acquires Perfect Susano'o, what will Sakura receive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something even better, 100% Katsuyu 

I'd still prefer this chap to be about the Hokages tho. Prime Hiruzen would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 6, 2014)

PS Kakashi is okay.
Okay.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This means Kakashi can now contend with Non-Jyuubi Jinchuuriki Madara in strength.



If he has Kamui, he's even stronger.



This has to be a lie.


----------



## Weapon (Aug 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Knowing this chapter will anger people makes me far more excited for it. Nothing is more hilarious than people actually losing energy to read a chapter that takes 10 mins a week to read. It's a kid's comic.
> 
> I can't wait.



Pretty much, it's the same routine with the same people every week but they still read! It's honestly not going to be bad as it's being made out to be, how they're all always made out to be.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

So I showed up and Evil has been "playing a game" with "spoilers of half-truths and lies" since page 6. . . 

I've missed a lot


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 6, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> He needs to stay on the sidelines along with Sakura and let the real main characters end this joke of a manga.



After saying he felt useless? in any plot that's like an automatic _power-up_ card

I'm not defending him, I'm just saying it's the natural course of action based on previous chapters

I also can't think of what a PS can do in this situation... it'll probably be there to protect the guise from random attacks or maybe even gravity


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Pretty much, it's the same routine with the same people every week but they still read! It's honestly not going to be bad as it's being made out to be, how they're all always made out to be.



Naw, it will be that bad, we'll just get accept it and move on.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This means Kakashi can now contend with Non-Jyuubi Jinchuuriki Madara in strength.



if he is able to fight Kaguya then he is probably even stronger than JJ Madara.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

Can you summarize for me?  I saw Pika saying that "if it's true it will diminish whatever little credibility Kishi had left"


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naw, it will be that bad, we'll just get accept it and move on.



How will you try to cope, Klue-sama?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

Or what are the best Kishi spoilers?  Kakashi takes his mask off with Black Zetsu looking shocked is all I noticed.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil is no longer here.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naw, it will be that bad, we'll just get accept it and move on.



Didn't you just finish explaining that it's the forum and the people that keep you coming back? Why do people think it's the manga? If it weren't for NF, most of us would have dropped it by now.  



Sarahmint said:


> Can you summarize for me?  I saw Pika saying that "if it's true it will diminish whatever little credibility Kishi had left"



I never said that because he has no credibility left.


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 6, 2014)

If Kakashi's Perfect Susanoo has phasing abilities, then he is stronger than current Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Or what are the best Kishi spoilers?  Kakashi takes his mask off with Black Zetsu looking shocked is all I noticed.



Obito Kamui warps back to the real world, gives Kakashi spirit Sharingan. He awakens Perfect Susnao'o. It features a scar and a mask.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi gets a Susano'o and Gai is alive but slowly fading while Orochimaru communicates with Sasuke's neck


----------



## Ruby (Aug 6, 2014)

Sad thing is, Kishi gave Kakashi little space to really shine compared to Naruto and Sasuke. With even Sakura and Obito doing some things, it makes Kakashi look useless. I guess by taking this route, Kishi has made Kakashi more "useful". Why Kishi ;(


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Obito Kamui warps back to the real world, gives Kakashi spirit Sharingan. He awakens Perfect Susnao'o. It features a scar and a mask.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Didn't you just finish explaining that it's the forum and the people that keep you coming back? Why do people think it's the manga? If it weren't for NF, most of us would have dropped it by now.



But since we haven't (God bless this forum), accept and move on.


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> while Orochimaru communicates with Sasuke's neck



NOW THIS I LIKE


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm going to remain adamant in denying this until the very end. 

I'm so confused right now.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Aug 6, 2014)

There is no god damn why Kakashi is getting PS, how can anyone buy that for even a second?

The Rebirth of the White Fang is coming


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 6, 2014)

Kubo is a shit writer but at least he respects the established rules and his series and wouldn't kill off his main villain the way Kishi did too Madara.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> NOW THIS I LIKE



lol, at least we can laugh at it


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Aug 6, 2014)

What difference does Kakashi possessing Susano'o really make in this fight? It's like expecting young SSJ Trunks or Goten to become assets against any major villain post-Android's 19 and 20. Impressive feat, but it accomplishes nothing...

...And this is discounting HOW he got it since that's something I'm waiting to see just how Kishimoto explains this one if it is true.


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Kubo is a shit writer but at least he respects the established rules and his series and wouldn't kill off his main villain the way Kishi did too Madara.



Nah, he just has him continually power up so he can get one shot in the end by the hero with no effort.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi getting spirit sharingan from a dead obito...well the moment kishi did make it possible for a dead rikudou to give hax powers he opened the door for stuff like that.

The bad thing is not so much that it happens with kakashi who was admittedly way to useless now (and his fans demanded kishis blood) but the fact that kishi not only introduced this element BUT seems to like it AND may use it again. Like maybe a dead mito or kushina giving sakura uzumaki chakra chains or kyuubi chakra.

As for kishi having the chakra for it that would be sorta strange but chakra, speed and intelligence are so plot based in this manga that im hardly surprised.

Regarding ps we already had obito giving his eye to kakashi and later madara taking it. Maybe said swapping of this eye awakened it to ems powers...

And it remains to be seen if this ps seems more along in the same league of power as ems madaras or sasukes current one. At the very least i doubt kaguya will troll ps if kishi did go through all those lenghts to give kakashi ps.

We already had two kurama bijuu modes fighting alongside each other so now time for ps.

Now why wont kaguya absorb any of those huge delicious snacks...


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> What difference does Kakashi possessing Susano'o really make in this fight? It's like expecting young Trunks or Goten to become assets against any major villain post-Android's 19 and 20. Impressive feat, but it accomplishes nothing...
> 
> ...And this is discounting HOW he got it since that's something I'm waiting to see just how Kishimoto explains this one if it is true.



Kamui.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

*shakes head*  I don't get it.    Do you or do you not want to end Naruto or does everyone get a god power like this 



_
Yes Kakashi, it’s not like Naruto can suddenly get God like powers out of nowhere, I mean how crazy would that be?_


----------



## Azula (Aug 6, 2014)

Who needs susanoo, Kaguya one paneled that thing 

Whereas Kaguya was very careful to dodge chidori 

Incoming Kakashi's raikiri rampage


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 6, 2014)

I only hope the chap is at least half as entertaining as the reactions in this thread.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> What difference does Kakashi possessing Susano'o really make in this fight? It's like expecting young Trunks or Goten to become assets against any major villain post-Android's 19 and 20. Impressive feat, but it accomplishes nothing...
> 
> ...And this is discounting HOW he got it since that's something I'm waiting to see just how Kishimoto explains this one if it is true.



He shouldn't be able to do anything since Kaguya trashed Sasuke's PS like nothing at the start of the fight, but who knows...


----------



## Ruby (Aug 6, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> What difference does Kakashi possessing Susano'o really make in this fight? It's like expecting young Trunks or Goten to become assets against any major villain post-Android's 19 and 20. Impressive feat, but it accomplishes nothing...
> 
> ...And this is discounting HOW he got it since that's something I'm waiting to see just how Kishimoto explains this one if it is true.



Its not supposed to accomplish anything. But powerups make you look cooler than actually being useful. Established rule from the start of the war


----------



## herobito (Aug 6, 2014)

a kakashi ps sounds like a bad fan prediction.  i guess whenever someone makes a dumb prediction like kakashi getting ems, i should listen...  ughh why you leave us obito?


----------



## doppelganger (Aug 6, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> After saying he felt useless? in any plot that's like an automatic _power-up_ card
> 
> I'm not defending him, I'm just saying it's the natural course of action based on previous chapters
> 
> I also can't think of what a PS can do in this situation... it'll probably be there to protect the guise from random attacks or maybe even gravity



The manga shoud have ended long ago, giving Kakashi PS will only prolong it further, not to mention that Kakashi being able to keep up with Kaguya makes as much sense as Gai wiping the floor with Rikudō Madara.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

People keep forgetting that Obito's eyes have Kamui. If this spoiler holds true, Kakashi has more than just Susano'o. Are you ready for a phasing, teleporting Susano'o? 

Which is why I can't fucking believe it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi's Susano'o can teleport to Kaguya's other dimensions and just Hulk-smash her face in no matter where she goes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 6, 2014)

It would be funny if the chapter's explanation of this actually turns out to make sense.

We've had similar meltdowns like this in the past after all.

Wonder if the last page with Kaguya transforming will be a spread. Or if she can still swap dimensions in that form.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 6, 2014)

Got dam this manga is just getting


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 6, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> *shakes head*  I don't get it.    Do you or do you not want to end Naruto or does everyone get a god power like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The manga literally became a self parody.


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> People keep forgetting that Obito's eyes have Kamui. If this spoiler holds true, Kakashi has more than just Susano'o. Are you ready for a phasing, teleporting Susano'o?
> 
> Which is why I can't fucking believe it.



With those powers he would be stronger than Sasuke.


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 6, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> The manga shoud have ended long ago, giving Kakashi PS will only prolong it further, not to mention that Kakashi being able to keep up with Kaguya makes as much sense as Gai wiping the floor with Rikudō Madara.



Isn't this an element of ANY generic shonen? if they go straight to business all shonens like these would end before 30 chapters

They introduce characters, and they make them look cool before the main character 1-shots the villain... rinse and repeat until there's a big plot twist and the same happens to the FV


God knows how many kakashi fans are rejoicing if these spoilers are true


----------



## Weapon (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't see the problem with this temporary feature that will only be showcased once and probably have no effect on the current situation. It's just a 50/50 1TP.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil said:


> Nah, he just has him continually power up so he can get one shot in the end by the hero with no effort.


At least there was a consquence for Ichigo having too use FGT and Aizen at least got too put up a fucking fight before he was sealed and did some damage.

You don't treat a main villain who was built up for the majority of chapters like that and have them be taken out just as they reach the peak of there power which was subsequently hyped up by Obito just a couple chapters earlier and then have him absorbed.

Madara's end was way worse then Aizen's.


----------



## doppelganger (Aug 6, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> Isn't this an element of ANY generic shonen? if they go straight to business all shonens like these would end before 30 chapters
> 
> They introduce characters, and they make them look cool before the main character 1-shots the villain... rinse and repeat until there's a big plot twist and the same happens to the FV
> 
> ...



This happened countless times already.

This manga should have ended with Madara....maybe even before. Now it's just dragging on like cancer.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Aug 6, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> At least there was a consquence for Ichigo having too use FGT and Aizen at least got too put up a fucking fight before he was sealed and did some damage.
> 
> You don't treat a main villain who was built up for the majority of chapters like that and have them be taken out just as they reach the peak of there power which was subsequently hyped up by Obito just a couple chapters earlier and then have him absorbed.
> 
> Madara's end was way worse then Aizen's.



Oh certainly.  

Imagine Bleach if, right when aizen got to the peak of his powers, somebody came out of his ass and claimed to be the mastermind all along....? what? lol.

Well that's exactly what happen in Naruto. 

I guess Kishi tied himself into a knot.  The fight with Obito lasted so ridiculously long that he needed to wrap up madara quickly.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 6, 2014)

Guess it explains why kishi didnt let kaguya own sasukes ps anymore. It wouldnt be good to dehype kakashis new power up lol.

I guess kishi opened the way for naruto potentially getting the rinnegan without having to rip his own eyes out. A dying sasuke...or most likely a dying madara who managed to return somehow may give naruto spirit rinnegan after being tnjd without any need of eye swapping.

And THAT and not this temporal bone that was thrown to the incredibly trolled and weakened kakashi would be a REAL shitstorm maker.

Giving power ups keeps getting cheaper and now we have one dead guy after another doing it. And we already have this reincarnation bullshit which kishi may take QUITE far.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 6, 2014)

People, why don't we assume Evil is just trolling us. We all know Kishi as shitty as he is, could never stoop _*THIS*_ low. Has Evil even confirmed or denied it?


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 6, 2014)

PS wouldn't really effect Kakashi's previous standing in the BD tho. That'd be like saying if Konohamaru got PS suddenly he was always underrated/under-appreciated.


----------



## doppelganger (Aug 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Guess it explains why kishi didnt let kaguya own sasukes ps anymore. It wouldnt be good to dehype kakashis new power up lol.
> 
> I guess kishi opened the way for naruto potentially getting the rinnegan without having to rip his own eyes out. A dying sasuke...or most likely a dying madara who managed to return somehow may give naruto spirit rinnegan after being tnjd without any need of eye swapping.
> 
> ...


If true, I'll blame Kishi's new editor.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 6, 2014)

I hope that stuff about Kakashi is actually true, because I'm a big supporter of Kakashi. We're dealing with some of the most extraordinary shinobi to ever live, so I really don't care about a couple really hax things happening to one or more characters.


----------



## Jad (Aug 6, 2014)

The Format said:


> PS wouldn't really effect Kakashi's previous standing in the BD tho. That'd be like saying if Konohamaru got PS suddenly he was always underrated/under-appreciated.



Are you kidding me? With this spoiler being true, Kakashi can take on the likes of Nagato and SM Kabuto (no ET) without instant Kamui spam at the get-go.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

IDontHateYou said:


> Oh certainly.
> 
> Imagine Bleach if, right when aizen got to the peak of his powers, somebody came out of his ass and claimed to be the mastermind all along....? what? lol.
> 
> ...



He really didn't make things any quicker by randomly offing Madara and then introducing some piece of trash who hasn't had any development yet. He just made things even longer. 

Madara already has an established story that only needed an ending. With Kaguya and BZ, Kishi basically started from scratch. I don't know wtf he was thinking but it clearly wasn't very much. If he'd stuck with Madara, the manga could easily wrap up this fall with no major loose ends. As it is, the author just made a huge mess of everything.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

If this spoiler is true, then Kishi was throwing us a red herring. Ever since the Tobito reveal, people wondered if Kakashi would get the other eye. 

Once Kakashi lost his sharingan, regained his original eye, and then Obito even freaking died with his eyes, all hope was pretty much lost. If this spoiler is true, Kishi was trolling the shit out of Kakashi fans who wanted this. 

Still not convinced. Need 100% confirmation..now.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> Are you kidding me? With this spoiler being true, Kakashi can take on the likes of Nagato and SM Kabuto (no ET) without instant Kamui spam at the get-go.



Nah, I agree. I'm just saying why would it have any effect of previous threads (featuring an older iteration of Kakashi) or make them bump worthy?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> People, why don't we assume Evil is just trolling us. We all know Kishi as shitty as he is, could never stoop _*THIS*_ low. Has Evil even confirmed or denied it?



S/He never did before, no? 

as for how shitty kishi is, I believe he can sink beyond this low.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi with PS? Wha.... Is that legit?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 6, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It would be funny if the chapter's explanation of this actually turns out to make sense.
> 
> We've had similar meltdowns like this in the past after all.
> 
> Wonder if the last page with Kaguya transforming will be a spread. Or if she can still swap dimensions in that form.



1.  Obito was a juubi jinchuriki and once a jj, remnant powerful chakra remains
2.  Sharingan is yin or spiritual power and there have been cases of giving out spiritual energies/powers in the manga before
3.  Obitos soul is a spiritual entity, that can seal away spiritual power like tobirama, dan, itachi, RS and if u think of the pure world as another dimension, kamui has ability to traverse between the realm of the living and the realm of the dead.  Kamuiland itself is a spiritual realm, and this correlates just fine with the rinnegans powers being beyond life and death.  Mangekyo is just one half or the yin or spiritual power of the rinnegan.
4.  Shisuis mangekyo can manifest susanoo so that makes it feasible for obitos mangekyo to do the same and kakashi using it is cuz he has a former jjs spiritual power.

Everything can be explained and no established rules of the manga were broken.  :|

As for a mangekyou using a PS instead of EMS, this is a unique case cause that wielder was a juubi jinchuriki, same power as RS and JJ maddy


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> Are you kidding me? With this spoiler being true, Kakashi can take on the likes of Nagato and SM Kabuto (no ET) without instant Kamui spam at the get-go.



how do you know Kakashi won't have anything to hold him back or something?
how do you know if he can keep this susanoo more than a minute for example?
what do you know about his power?

Why can't Kabuto use his sound jutsus to make the Susanoo vanish? 

...etc

it won't hurt you if you wait till the chapter comes out, no?


----------



## Jad (Aug 6, 2014)

You know, if you think about it. With Obito being able to transfer his powers over in death. What of the other times characters died and could have left their powers to their loved ones/students/mentors. How does Obito know this but others don't?


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 6, 2014)

Wait till sakura gets bijuu mode from a dead rin.

Kishi may actually want to put sakura at least in bm naruto level and rin was once a jin sooo.

The deus ex machina potential is unlimited now.

Itachi or izuna can supply sasuke with new power ups too. No need for new rinnegan haxx or anything. And he may still awaken full mokuton mastery maybe even superior to hashis by receiving some chakra from him.

Oro and kabuto were right, why train when you can simply infuse yourself with power ups via science? Or like kishi loves it even more via power of love and friendship.

But kishi is such a corny writer that does it really come ad a surprise?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

Obito's power is literally off the charts. His eyes being able to do that, wow. 

And in Sasuke's defense, he'll end up showing us a new more evolved Susanoo soon. Once Naruto brings out his evolved Mech form, Sasuke will show us an even more advanced Susanoo. No, I don't think he's up to Naruto's level but I think he has more in the tank.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

You think Evil would go to such lengths just to troll everyone? 

This started yesterday, not today. No. She would've told us by now if that was the case.



Jad said:


> You know, if you think about it. With Obito being able to transfer his powers over in death. What of the other times characters died and could have left their powers to their loved ones/students/mentors. How does Obito know this but others don't?



It's bull shit. Is it that hard to understand? Don't try to link this up with other characters/situations.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Wait till sakura gets bijuu mode from a dead rin.
> 
> Kishi may actually want to put sakura at least in bm naruto level and rin was once a jin sooo.
> 
> ...



Can Kushina appear to Naruto and gives him her chains and sealing jutsus as well? 
that would be good.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

The good times.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Sutol said:


> The good times.



Ahh, Sasuke.

Still a hypocrite.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 6, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Can Kushina appear to Naruto and gives him her chains and sealing jutsus as well?
> that would be good.



Only if he starts thinking about his mom REALLY hard, has a flshback of his talk with her and kaguya starts owning him and he thinks how useless he is and how much he wishes kushina would teach kaguya a lesson of what true mothers love really is.

A MC angsting over feeling useless and appealing to friendship and love will be powered sooner than later through whatever methods.

Naruto may gain chakra chains from a dead kushina or even the dead former uzumaki clan leader.

Magic? Ghosts!!


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 6, 2014)

This manga's like a damn smoking habit. You know it's bad for you and you wanna stop, but you just can't under your own power. I got hooked on this manga and wanted to get off, but it's too late.

Why did I ever think it was okay to get this caught up in fiction?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

I still feel like we're being trolled.


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Obito's power is literally off the charts. His eyes being able to do that, wow.
> 
> And in Sasuke's defense, he'll end up showing us a *new more evolved Susanoo soon.* Once Naruto brings out his evolved Mech form, Sasuke will show us an even more advanced Susanoo. No, I don't think he's up to Naruto's level but I think he has more in the tank.



lol

Thanks, but personally I'm done fighting the good fight.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I still feel like we're being trolled.



It's the feeling of incredulity.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, what color do you think Kakashi's Susano'o will be? White?

I think we could be seeing already what will be this volume's cover.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well, what color do you think Kakashi's Susano'o will be? White?
> 
> I think we could be seeing already what will be this volume's cover.



Doesn't matter as he won't be able to keep it up for more than 10 seconds.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Ahh, Sasuke.
> 
> Still a hypocrite.



wich one?  Sasuke or Kakashi?

(I'm on Kakashi because he insisted that Sasuke drop his vengence while supporting Shikamaru with his)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah that is likely, but it will matter since I can't think of anything else now that could make it to the cover.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Hexa said:


> To be honest, dead people giving power ups to living people just isn't that outlandish anymore.  From what Tobirama said, the Uchiha aren't born with special eyes but special chakra (in particular, special spiritual energy)  that turns their eyes into sharingan/mangekyou/EMS.



Uchiha body is needed for what now?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 6, 2014)

Sasuke... once a hypocrite...always a Hypocrite...


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> This manga's like a damn smoking habit. You know it's bad for you and you wanna stop, but you just can't under your own power. I got hooked on this manga and wanted to get off, but it's too late.
> 
> Why did I ever think it was okay to get this caught up in fiction?



Well half of the story is increadibly good, meaningful, and the best I have ever read.  It's the other half that really drops the quality.  

Naruto is not bad.  It just needs work is all.  The editors are simpletons that egg the mangaka on for the easy way out rather then a complex, thought out and memorable fine tuning.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Sasuke... once a hypocrite...always a Hypocrite...



How is Sasuke a hypocrite again? Must be confusing him with Naruto & Kakashi.

Kakashi is a low life outsider boasting Uchiha eyes, now for the 2nd time.

Hopefully Sasuke rips them out for him once Kaguya is dealt with.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Sasuke... once a hypocrite...always a Hypocrite...



When was Sasuke EVER a hypocrite?  If anything, he's a survivor and a role model for Naruto to press forward no matter what.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Sutol said:


> How is Sasuke a hypocrite again? Must be confusing him with Naruto & Kakashi.
> 
> Kakashi is a low life outsider boasting Uchiha eyes, now for the 2nd time.
> 
> Hopefully Sasuke rips them out for him once Kaguya is dealt with.



Sasuke leeched off Orochimaru's power/Curse mark

Leeched off his brothers eyes.

Leeched off Hashirama's chakra

and leeched off RS's power now.

Calling Kakashi a low-life for having a power that didn't originally belong to him makes Sasuke a big, absolute hypocrite.


----------



## Weapon (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Uchiha body is needed for what now?



Clue up now please, Klue.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Obito's power is literally off the charts. His eyes being able to do that, wow.
> 
> And in Sasuke's defense, he'll end up showing us a new more evolved Susanoo soon. Once Naruto brings out his evolved Mech form, Sasuke will show us an even more advanced Susanoo. No, I don't think he's up to Naruto's level but I think he has more in the tank.



Well...depending on how much kishi decidef to wank ps now sasuke AND kakashi may be on narutos level if they manage to give kaguya trouble via their mechas...and sasuke was seemingly keeping up with her in the last chapter.

Giant mechas and teleportation is kishis new love. And IF obito isnt joking about kakashi becoming the 6th hokage then he may be even stronger than naruto somehow if he will beat he to the title.

Guess kishi was making kakashi angst for so long over being weak only to throw him such a bone.

As i guess it is sakuras time now to get to their level too. Nothing seems to limit kishi anymore. Sasuke has to eat his words over thosr two being useless and kishi will prove via nothing less than the power of love and friendship.

Epic shitstorm if sasuke gets some crazy power up after he accepts eithet sakuras or karins love lol.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Clue up now please, Klue.



Nonsense.

Uchiha bodied Sasuke struggled to form Susano'o with his MS. Hatake bodied Kakashi forming Perfect Susano'o like he was born to.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

Go learn the definition of hypocrisy, genius.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Obito's power is literally off the charts. His eyes being able to do that, wow.
> 
> And in Sasuke's defense, he'll end up showing us a new more evolved Susanoo soon. Once Naruto brings out his evolved Mech form, Sasuke will show us an even more advanced Susanoo. No, I don't think he's up to Naruto's level but I think he has more in the tank.



With what Obito has accomplished thus far, and throughout this entire manga, nothing surprises me about this guy's capabilities anymore. Plus, Obito has in his final moments and with his final actions, lived up to the name of Hokage many times over. He demonstrated that he could've been an incredible Hokage if things worked out for him. If he truly pulls off with Kakashi what it sounds like he has then it'll be one of the greatest accomplishments this manga has seen imo, because it will allow us to see Kakashi in a way we had always hoped we would. 

This doesn't mean that Kakashi hasn't been an absolute badass throughout the manga, and one of the manga's best ninjas, but I rather enjoy an opportunity to see him go absolute beast mode with some hax powers that he can possibly fully control if this is all true.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Uchiha body is needed for what now?



Only uchihas spiritual energy is needed now it seems to awaken eye hax.

Though the moment madara spammed susanoo without his eyes the possibilty of uchihas not needing their eyes for everything was open.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Sasuke leeched off Orochimaru's power/Curse mark
> 
> Leeched off his brothers eyes.
> 
> ...



It was never the fact that it wasn't Kakashi's but the fact that he wasn't an Uchiha parading around their eyes. None of those examples even fit because its not the same context. This isn't a borrowed power thing since that applies to all people who wield chakra to begin with.

Hashirama chakra
Oro
RS
Bros Eyes

These aren't even the same as what Kakashi was doing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well...depending on how much kishi decidef to wank ps now sasuke AND kakashi may be on narutos level if they manage to give kaguya trouble via their mechas...and sasuke was seemingly keeping up with her in the last chapter.
> 
> Giant mechas and teleportation is kishis new love. And IF obito isnt joking about kakashi becoming the 6th hokage then he may be even stronger than naruto somehow if he will beat he to the title.
> 
> ...



Kakashi just doesn't deserve to be in the position he's currently in. We knew he'd get a power up but eventually the line has to be drawn. Personally, I say he should have died himself recently but this? Nah, just makes no sense, can't be justified. He will continue to keep up purely because he's Kakashi. 

I call it "Randy Orton Syndrome". It's when a very gifted character (who's fragile but still gifted) stays in current storylines simply because they're popular. Sure they should move out of the way for others but it doesn't happen. They're loved too much. 

Kakashi's basically winning the World Title again. 





SageEnergyMode said:


> With what Obito has accomplished thus far, and throughout this entire manga, nothing surprises me about this guy's capabilities anymore. Plus, Obito has in his final moments and with his final actions, lived up to the name of Hokage many times over. He demonstrated that he could've been an incredible Hokage if things worked out for him. If he truly pulls off with Kakashi what it sounds like he has then it'll be one of the greatest accomplishments this manga has seen imo, because it will allow us to see Kakashi in a way we had always hoped we would.
> 
> This doesn't mean that Kakashi hasn't been an absolute badass throughout the manga, and one of the manga's best ninjas, but I rather enjoy an opportunity to see him go absolute beast mode with some hax powers that he can possibly fully control if this is all true.



I'm just saying Kakashi's done enough as it is. He needs to step back a bit for story purposes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

Let's guess at how ridiculous Kakashi's Susano'o will look!


----------



## doppelganger (Aug 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kakashi just doesn't deserve to be in the position he's currently in. We knew he'd get a power up but eventually the line has to be drawn. Personally, I say he should have died himself recently but this? Nah, just makes no sense, can't be justified. He will continue to keep up purely because he's Kakashi.
> 
> I call it "Randy Orton Syndrome". It's when a very gifted character (who's fragile but still gifted) stays in current storylines simply because they're popular. Sure they should move out of the way for others but it doesn't happen. They're loved too much.
> 
> ...



So much truth.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Uchiha bodied Sasuke struggled to form Susano'o with his MS. Hatake bodied Kakashi forming Perfect Susano'o like he was born to.



Indra reincarnate learning Susanoo with MS vs someone given a former juubi jinchuriki and rikudous spiritual energies.  As strong as Indras spiritual energies are, he gets beat by a Rikudou JJ.

As for the uchiha bodies being needed that was cuz of the strong spiritual energies in their blood/dna, kakashi has those energies of an uchiha who was also a rikudou and a jj.  So....... I see no probs.  

P.S. A jj houses the weakened form of kaguya, obito housed kaguya inside him so he retains a bit of her powerful chakra which was more powerful than Hagoromo, Hamura and Indra.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> It was never the fact that it wasn't Kakashi's but the fact that he wasn't an Uchiha parading around their eyes. None of those examples even fit because its not the same context. This isn't a borrowed power thing since that applies to all people who wield chakra to begin with.
> 
> Hashirama chakra
> Oro
> ...



It is, and always will be, a "borrowed-power" *thing*. What a horrible excuse.

It's an illusion of a difference that Sasuke fans pride themselves with. And even if you rely on the "clan" excuse, Sasuke then has no right to Hashirama's chakra.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let's guess at how ridiculous Kakashi's Susano'o will look!


needs more icha icha


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 6, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Well half of the story is increadibly good, meaningful, and the best I have ever read.  It's the other half that really drops the quality.
> 
> Naruto is not bad.  It just needs work is all.  The editors are simpletons that egg the mangaka on for the easy way out rather then a complex, thought out and memorable fine tuning.



I hope you're right. I loved this manga more than anything and had high hopes for it. In fact I still do somewhere deep down. It just feels like the more Kishi brings in new development stuff, all the old wonderful things we had just get destroyed.

I don't even know if its the editors or Kishi himself. Hell at this point I don't know if someone is holding Kishi at gunpoint and forcing him to write this.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 6, 2014)

What the fuck is going on Kakashi is getting eyes? What?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let's guess at how ridiculous Kakashi's Susano'o will look!


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Indra reincarnate learning Susanoo with MS vs someone given a former juubi jinchuriki and rikudous spiritual energies.  As strong as Indras spiritual energies are, he gets beat by a Rikudou JJ.
> 
> As for the uchiha bodies being needed that was cuz of the strong spiritual energies in their blood/dna, kakashi has those energies of an uchiha who was also a rikudou and a jj.  So....... I see no probs.
> 
> P.S. A jj houses the weakened form of kaguya, obito housed kaguya inside him so he retains a bit of her powerful chakra which was more powerful than Hagoromo, Hamura and Indra.



That's a fairy tale trying to make sense of something that doesn't.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 6, 2014)

Kakashi with Susano hmm...


----------



## doppelganger (Aug 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> What the fuck is going on Kakashi is getting eyes? What?



The troll of the century, either by Evil or by Kishi.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let's guess at how ridiculous Kakashi's Susano'o will look!



10/10


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> What the fuck is going on Kakashi is getting eyes? What?



Obito is coming back from the spiritual world to hand Kakashi spiritual sharingans that magically make him summon Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> What the fuck is going on Kakashi is getting eyes? What?



You basically said it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Uchiha bodied Sasuke struggled to form Susano'o with his MS. Hatake bodied Kakashi forming Perfect Susano'o like he was born to.



Guess obito transmitted all of his power to kakashi.

And all in this manga is plot based anyway. Saduke did go ms blind in like 2 weeks while it took itachi like 10 years and obitos ms wad perfectly fine and the only explanation is the fan based speculation which relies on hashis dna...which kakashi unlike obito lacked and didnt go blind despite awakening his eye to ms like 20 years ago and spamming it like crazy for like 2 years.

When will people learn that kishi doesnt care so much about details and just improvises as he moves the plot along?

Didnt even kishi admit in an interview that he wished he could know better how to handle stuff that has yet to happen or something similar?

He may had a vision of the ending since the start(naruto and sasuke making up and kissing lolz) but the path to said ending wasnt necessarily so consistent. How to plan events ahead when the manga will last at least 700 chapters or so? Not counting possible editor advice that pushes to make thr manga even longer...

Cash cow franchises like this one are milked for all they are worth.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 6, 2014)

Evil is trolling us, Kakashi won't get that heavy of a powerup.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> I hope you're right. I loved this manga more than anything and had high hopes for it. In fact I still do somewhere deep down. It just feels like the more Kishi brings in new development stuff, all the old wonderful things we had just get destroyed.
> 
> I don't even know if its the editors or Kishi himself. Hell at this point I don't know if someone is holding Kishi at gunpoint and forcing him to write this.



Was going to post a scene from Misery but one visit to youtube made me reconsider


----------



## doppelganger (Aug 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Cash cow franchises like this one are milked for all they are worth.



The teats have dried out, I'm afraid.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Evil is trolling us, Kakashi won't get that heavy of a powerup.



That's what I'm telling myself until chapter release. Not gonna believe a thing until it's there in front of me.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Aug 6, 2014)

I wonder if his PS will be super awesome and overshadow Sasukes.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Guess obito transmitted all of his power to kakashi.
> 
> And all in this manga is plot based anyway. Saduke did go ms blind in like 2 weeks while it took itachi like 10 years and obitos ms wad perfectly fine and the only explanation is the fan based speculation which relies on hashis dna...which kakashi unlike obito lacked and didnt go blind despite awakening his eye to ms like 20 years ago and spamming it like crazy for like 2 years.



Sasuke went blind quicker because of their overuse in a very short time specialty over using Susanoo Obito even commented on it and Kakashi did not really spammed his MS in short successions til the war started in which he  hinted he was losing sight on the eye,he also knew he was going blind and that why he mention it to Itach.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _LEGIT SPOILER_ 





Kakashi takes off his mask to reveal that he is naruto

Sakura then takes off her face revealing that she too is naruto

Kaguya, Zetsu, and everyone else in the world take off their face revealing that they are all naruto.

Naruto is the story od a post apocalyptic world where one lone boy creates thousands of shadow clones of himself and has them transform into other people to help him cope with his solitude.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 6, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> It is, and always will be, a "borrowed-power" *thing*. What a horrible excuse.
> 
> It's an illusion of a difference that Sasuke fans pride themselves with. And even if you rely on the "clan" excuse, Sasuke then has no right to Hashirama's chakra.



No. You're just unwilling to see what is plainly there for no fucking reason, and bringing up Hashirama's chakra is not comparable to Sharingan. That would be Mokuton, that I don't see Sasuke using. Sharingan is an Uchiha ability. It represents their pride. Sasuke is an Uchiha. Kakashi isn't. Do the math.

I'm not even agreeing with that stance, a stance Sasuke doesn't even hold currently.


----------



## stevefarfan (Aug 6, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> *Spoiler*: _LEGIT SPOILER_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good spoiler or greatest spoiler?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> No. You're just unwilling to see what is plainly there for no fucking reason, and bringing up Hashirama's chakra is not comparable to Sharingan. That would be Mokuton, that I don't see Sasuke using. Sharingan is an Uchiha ability. It represents their pride. Sasuke is an Uchiha. Kakashi isn't. Do the math.
> 
> I'm not even agreeing with that stance, a stance Sasuke doesn't even hold currently.



No.  

Go about your day. We're done.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> *Spoiler*: _LEGIT SPOILER_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whata twist (still better than susano kakashi doe)


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> *Spoiler*: _LEGIT SPOILER_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mind. Fucking. Blown. :sanji


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Aug 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Kakashi getting spirit sharingan from a dead obito...well the moment kishi did make it possible for a dead rikudou to give hax powers he opened the door for stuff like that.
> 
> The bad thing is not so much that it happens with kakashi who was admittedly way to useless now (and his fans demanded kishis blood) but the fact that kishi not only introduced this element BUT seems to like it AND may use it again. Like maybe a dead mito or kushina giving sakura uzumaki chakra chains or kyuubi chakra.
> 
> ...



Interesting points. I can see Kishimoto using the "Sharingan acquires some of the user's chakra from every transplant" route. But ghost Obito returning? I guess that goes along with a portion of his chakra being left with his Sharingan and sychronizing with Kakashi's overtime much like Minato or even Rikudou...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm desperately trying to reason this out and justify it


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

honestly, at least if it's regular susanoo then (even though still BS), but at least a little more exactable than PS.
That makes EMS completely utter crap. 

not to mention we have already seen Obito using both eyes at the same time, but there wasn't any susanoo
just 1-2 chapters ago, and now all of sudden it has Susanoo? 

couldn't kishi have at the very least made obito give kakshi his eyes while he was there besides him instead of this BS?


----------



## Monster (Aug 6, 2014)

How big will the shitstorm be if that spoiler comes true? Or will people defend it as "genius writing" by Kishi.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2014)

Jesus Gai said:


> How big will the shitstorm be if that spoiler comes true? Or will people defend it as "genius writing" by Kishi.



I'm willing to bet it crashes the forums if it proves true. We might be looking at the 2nd coming of the Tobito reveal reaction.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

tbh, I can see how Kakashi gains a spirit susano'o as it was already hinted when 1. Madara used susano'o without eyes, 
2. Spirit Rin pulled Obito AND Kakashi, 
3. the Susano'o feels off the wielders' soul.

Not to mention the Hagoromo showing up out of nowhere is already deus ex machina half-assed "I better get them out of this pinch" excuse.  Plot-holes be damned.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 6, 2014)

Jesus Gai said:


> How big will the shitstorm be if that spoiler comes true? Or will people defend it as "genius writing" by Kishi.



Evil's spoilers are always true. Even on April 1st.

We're in for laughs


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Guess obito transmitted all of his power to kakashi.
> 
> And all in this manga is plot based anyway. Saduke did go ms blind in like 2 weeks while it took itachi like 10 years and obitos ms wad perfectly fine and the only explanation is the fan based speculation which relies on hashis dna...which kakashi unlike obito lacked and didnt go blind despite awakening his eye to ms like 20 years ago and spamming it like crazy for like 2 years.
> 
> ...



The eyes go blind due to the physical strain but the power resides in the spiritual energies, kakashis eye did go blind to like 95%, its y he had to get close to maddy to get better aim.  And it makes sense that the eyes dont house the power but the spiritual energies do, kakashi could still use kamui when blind he just couldnt aim it.  As for obitos case its due to hashiramas chakra healing the physical eye, rinnegan aka yin/yang restored even madaras eye that was izanagi'ed so obito having hashiramas clones body and chakra basically giving him the yin/yang balance explains y he never went blind.   But main point is the sharingan power resides in spiritual energies not the eyes.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 6, 2014)

how is this different from Sasuke receiving the highest form of Rinnegan without Naruto's yang half?

Rikudo ghosts will put Rikudo in your Rikudo so you can Rikudo


----------



## Obitomo (Aug 6, 2014)

I have always wanted a kamui susanoo, but this seems a little silly unless it can be explained well.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Aug 6, 2014)

If this is true kishi will just lose what little credibility he had left as a writer


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 6, 2014)

Jesus Gai said:


> How big will the shitstorm be if that spoiler comes true? Or will people defend it as "genius writing" by Kishi.



That sounds like something the Bleach fanbase would do. This fanbase has never hesitated to criticize Kishimoto.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

John Connor said:


> how is this different from Sasuke receiving the highest form of Rinnegan without Naruto's yang half?
> 
> Rikudo ghosts will put Rikudo in your Rikudo so you can Rikudo



Chakra from Rikudou and Hashirama's cells. Madara's chakra did not change once Indra's transmigration ended.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> I have always wanted a kamui susanoo, but this seems a little silly unless it can be explained well.



Something we have always wanted, but not like this.


No, not like this.


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 6, 2014)

There's still hope... what we may actually have another generic and boring chapter

I assume this is what you all want, right? instead of mecha-kakashi?



Variety is the spice of life... but eh, let's instead complain about it!


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 6, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Interesting points. I can see Kishimoto using the "Sharingan acquires some of the user's chakra from every transplant" route. But ghost Obito returning? I guess that goes along with a portion of his chakra being left with his Sharingan and sychronizing with Kakashi's overtime much like Minato or even Rikudou...



Hmmm, kishi left it open how linked is chakra to the persons soul.

But are they really the same? People had souls even before they received chakra via rikudou.

And yet...we have seen bijuu within naruto thinking and cooperating with him despite it being only fragments of the chakra of the actual bijuus. Said fragments yet seem to have awareness similar to the full deal. At first it was two kuramas after his chakra(and soul?)was cut in half but now get not just yin yang versions but some sort of mini bijuus.

Which makes me think- could everyone be given a fragment of a bijuu power and suddenly become a jin if said bijuu fragment accepted the person in question?


----------



## Weapon (Aug 6, 2014)

DAT OROCHIMARU!!!


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm ready for some Gundam Kakashi.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Chakra from Rikudou and Hashirama's cells. Madara's chakra did not change once Indra's transmigration ended.


if Hashirama's cells were successfully incorporated into Sasuke than he would have mokuton and massive chakra

Madara didnt get the tomoe rinnegan until he had the bijuu and yin/yang AND flew close to the moon

Kakashi being gifted Susanoo by a Rikudo ghost makes a lot more sense powerwise than Sasuke getting tomoe rinnegan


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

John Connor said:


> if Hashirama's cells were successfully incorporated into Sasuke than he would have mokuton and massive chakra
> 
> Madara didnt get the tomoe rinnegan until he had the bijuu and yin/yang AND flew close to the moon
> 
> Kakashi being gifted Susanoo by a Rikudo ghost makes a lot more sense powerwise than Sasuke getting tomoe rinnegan



Not necessarily saying Hashirama was a trigger, just noting in. It's possible Rikudou's chakra was all it took — slipping just enough of Asura's power in. Or maybe he integrated Hashirama's power into Sasuke's left arm/eye, just as he integrated the Bijuu's chakra into Naruto's sun seal.

It's largely unexplained, but there are red flags.

Obito just used Kamui to move from the spirit plane to the physical one. Sharing his chakra allowed Kakashi to awaken two Sharingan's with Perfect Susano'o.

This is a man who barely could handle one.

Kishi needs to define a clear set of rules for what is the primary fantasy element (chakra) which separates *his world* from our own. Reader's response shouldn't be: "_How the fuck is this possible?_" —but, "_Oh shit, didn't see that coming, but considering what we know, it makes sense [for these reasons]_."


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 6, 2014)

John Connor said:


> how is this different from Sasuke receiving the highest form of Rinnegan without Naruto's yang half?
> 
> Rikudo ghosts will put Rikudo in your Rikudo so you can Rikudo



Sasuke got Hashiramas aka Ashuras yang chakra for that rinnegan plus rikudous yin and his own indra yin.  But yea only Rikudous have this ability to give out massive powers to this degree cuz they are beyond life and death unless they chose to reside in the pure world.  This just means Madara isnt dead either.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 6, 2014)

So let me get this right... Obito comes back from the other side to give Kakashi a pair of motherfucking spiritual Sharingans that lets him summon Perfect Susano? 

Just when I thought this manga couldn't possibly get any worse :>


----------



## Deana (Aug 6, 2014)

This is crap! 

Everyone knows paradise kiss sage mode should be Kakashi's true power.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not necessarily saying Hashirama was a trigger, just noting in. It's possible Rikudou's chakra was all it took ? slipping just enough of Asura's power in. Or maybe he integrated Hashirama's power into Sasuke's left arm/eye, just as he integrated the Bijuu's chakra into Naruto's sun seal.
> 
> It's largely unexplained, but there are red flags.


I agree with everything you're saying about Sasuke and the possible reasons how he got the Rinnegan but to me its easier for a Rikudo ghost to give out a Susanoo than a tomoe Rinnegan especially if that ninja spent most of their life using a portion of the power of Susanoo they were given


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Kakashi being gifted Susanoo by a Rikudo ghost makes a lot more sense powerwise than Sasuke getting tomoe rinnegan


um no,Sasuke is a descendant of the sage and the reincarnation of Indra it make sence.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not necessarily saying Hashirama was a trigger, just noting in. It's possible Rikudou's chakra was all it took ? slipping just enough of Asura's power in. Or maybe he integrated Hashirama's power into Sasuke's left arm/eye, just as he integrated the Bijuu's chakra into Naruto's sun seal.
> 
> It's largely unexplained, but there are red flags.



Certainly there is some new factor to sasuke awakening rinnegan beyond hashis chakra or cells.

Why he needs to close his eye and cant turn it off, why he awakened it so fast when it took madara like half a century after getting hashis dna, why only in one eye and why with tomoes...

I guess it was in his left eye to reflect on him getting the yin seal tatoo on the right side of his body where his power is apparently at its strongest but we need a more detailed explanation.

...which we may not receive till the 4th databook comes out lol.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

John Connor said:


> I agree with everything you're saying about Sasuke and the possible reasons how he got the Rinnegan but to me its easier for a Rikudo ghost to give out a Susanoo than a tomoe Rinnegan especially if that ninja spent most of their life using a portion of the power of Susanoo they were given



We'll just have to differ on this one. Regardless, both are bull shit, honestly. At this point, it feels as if the author is simply doing whatever he pleases.

"_Well, I never said Hagoromo couldn't appear out of Madara's dick if these three particular chakras come together. And I never said Kakashi couldn't handle double Mangekyou Perfect Susano'o if he manages to awaken his own Sharingan._"


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not necessarily saying Hashirama was a trigger, just noting in. It's possible Rikudou's chakra was all it took — slipping just enough of Asura's power in. Or maybe he integrated Hashirama's power into Sasuke's left arm/eye, just as he integrated the Bijuu's chakra into Naruto's sun seal.
> 
> It's largely unexplained, but there are red flags.
> 
> ...



Well since day one, the story and laws of his own fantsy world have constantly evolved, retconed, and just altered for the sake of writing another chapter

But what do you mean RED FLAG?


----------



## John Connor (Aug 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Certainly there is some new factor to sasuke awakening rinnegan beyond hashis chakra or cells.
> 
> Why he needs to close his eye and cant turn it off, why he awakened it so fast when it took madara like half a century after getting hashis dna, why only in one eye and why with tomoes...
> 
> ...


Sasuke is definitely going to take the stage in the next few chapters because Kishi is starting this fight like a brand new arc so everything has to build back up which is why Kaguya and Sasuke look weak right now

when the shit hits the fan we will see all of Sasuke's Rinnegan jutsu and Naruto stuck somewhere or dieing. when all is lost Naruto will reenter the fight and win


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Well since day one, the story and laws of his own fantsy world have constantly evolved, retconed, and just altered for the sake of writing another chapter
> 
> But what do you mean RED FLAG?



An attention grabber. Not necessarily a bad thing.

Should have left color out of it. Oh well, what has been read cannot be unread.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

Sasuke got left Rinnegan from Hagoromo himself, not from Kabuto


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sasuke got left Rinnegan from Hagoromo himself, not from Kabuto



Where did_ anyone _say otherwise?


----------



## John Connor (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sasuke got left Rinnegan from Hagoromo himself, not from Kabuto


details arent known

Sasuke has Juugo and Hashirama cells incorporated into his body and that should give him better chances of awakening Rinnegan than Madara


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> An attention grabber. Not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> Should have left color out of it. Oh well, what has been read cannot be unread.



A "red flag" means a warning of a bad thing.  For example, _"I was on a date with a guy who told me he left his last girlfriend because she got pregnant." _ That is a red flag.



Za Fuuru said:


> Sasuke got left Rinnegan from Hagoromo himself, not from Kabuto





PikaCheeka said:


> Where did_ anyone _say otherwise?



There is also the Itachi gave Sasuke the Rinnegan theory.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sasuke got left Rinnegan from Hagoromo himself, not from Kabuto



Doesn't really matter. Hashirama / Hagoromo, both are credible sources. Author can spin it either way.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2014)

Hashirama is not/does not have even Asura's chakra any more. As Hagoromo said that even madara lost Indra's chakra or something like that...lol


----------



## Za Fuuru (Aug 6, 2014)

John Connor said:


> details arent known



That's not the kind of Rinnegan Hagoromo and Madara had, that has tomoes. It's a different Rinnegan with different powers. And Madara unlocked it after 50 years, not after 5 minutes. It's a powerup Sasuke got from Hagoromo to fight Madara/Kaguya


----------



## lain2501 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Consider it a different way. Indeed, the picture Evil posted was a kanji which could mean "truth" or "reality". However Evil noted that this was a "half-truth" which would lead to the true spoiler of which was posted.
> 
> One who understands Japanese would note that the kanji posted is made of 3 distinct radicals all with different meanings. As follows:
> 実 (kanji for "reality/truth"):
> ...



radical usually has nothing to do with the root meaning of a kanji. So I wouldn't bet on that.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> We'll just have to differ on this one. Regardless, both are bull shit, honestly. At this point, it feels as if the author is simply doing whatever he pleases.
> 
> "_Well, I never said Hagoromo couldn't appear out of Madara's dick if these three particular chakras come together. And I never said Kakashi couldn't handle double Mangekyou Perfect Susano'o if he manages to awaken his own Sharingan._"


its bullshit now but I've gone through this so many times that I realized that forum outrage always eclipses what really happened. sooo many times I became butthurt about something to only realize after months/years that I overreacted


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Hashirama is not/does not have even Asura's chakra any more. As Hagoromo said that even madara lost Indra's chakra or something like that...lol



He didn't.

Just stated that the transmigration ended, which doesn't mean Madara's chakra changed all of a sudden, or Hashirama's for that matter.

Besides, fake Edo Tensei Rinnegan was Kabuto's doing.


"_I awakened the Rinnegan prior to my death. Kabuto, what did you do to my body?_" - Madara

"_Made you better._" - Kabuto

"_Oh, that's why I can see so well._" - Madara


Seems to me that he awoke the Rinnegan again as an Edo Tensei, which explains why it disappeared (and nothing else did, including Hashirama's face) once his Edo Tensei ended.


----------



## Skull007 (Aug 6, 2014)

BAM

Chapter 462


----------



## Don Freecs (Aug 6, 2014)

Don Freecs said:


> is out
> 2



lmao


----------



## Monster (Aug 6, 2014)

WHAT IN GODS NAME WAS THAT


----------



## Arthas (Aug 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishi needs to define a clear set of rules for what is the number of fantasy element (chakra) which separates *his world* from our own. Reader's response shouldn't be: "_How the fuck is this possible?_" ?but, "_Oh shit, didn't see that coming, but considering what we know, it makes sense [for these reasons]_."




Agreed.

Naruto originally followed the "" Trope.

Current Naruto though seems to be going for the classic phrase: "It's magic, we don't have to explain it."


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't know what's funnier, the Rin/Obito shit or the spirit sharingan/susanoo combo.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 6, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Hashirama is not/does not have even Asura's chakra any more. As Hagoromo said that even madara lost Indra's chakra or something like that...lol



That should be the case.

...and yet rs said that he was able to manifest through madaras body due to it having indras chakra besides asuras and kuramas.

But if madara lost his indra chakra then wtf is rs saying?

Guess kishi cant make up his mind or just goes with any nonsense when he wants to move the plot along and doesnt bother so much over details.

That reminds me was minato able to use kuramas chakra transfer? Because kurama himself said that only naruto can do so by being his jin for so long and having kushinas blood. I think someone mentioned minato being able to use said chajra transfer on his own so it made me think a bit about it.

But anyway no one is special in thid manga anymore as power ups require no training or effort and are distributed as if they were mere cakes lol.

The plot just needs to move on.

Naruto becoming messiah incarnate and sasuke wanting to become hokage out of the blue are another example of kishi not only forcing power ups but also forcing characters to act in a specific manner to move the plot akong no matter what. Same as it was with psycho sasukes 1 hour of madness in the kage summit to make sasuke finally take notice of naruto after ignoring him for so long and to make him an international criminal in parallel contrast to naruto becoming a world admired hero.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 6, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Hashirama is not/does not have even Asura's chakra any more. As Hagoromo said that even madara lost Indra's chakra or something like that...lol



U lose bulk of the chakra when the transmigrant moves on but some obviously remains, hagoromo only appeared in real world when ashura/indra/kyubi chakras combined so hashirama and madara still retained ashura/indras chakra.  its also possible the chakra is regenerated or duplicated from blueprints.  

People need to realize few things:

Kaguya = Juubi
Kaguya had strongest chakra from the fruit thus strongest yin, hagoromo and hamura next strongest yin, and indra third strongest yin.  
Madara had indras yin plus juubi/Kaguyas yin.
Hagoromo had Juubis yin and his own from being kaguyas son so technically her powerful chakra.
Sasuke has indra yin, hagoromo yin, and possibly future fruit eater so could be same level as kaguya.
Obito may not have had indras yin but he was still his descendant and obito had juubi/kaguyas yin also.  And he just gave those strong spiritual energies to kakashi.  Everyone keeps forgetting that obito was a juubi jinchuriki rikudou, not as strong as the rikudous above but it was well within his powers to do wat he did.


----------



## Weapon (Aug 6, 2014)

It feels like Kishimoto planned out how to write Obito's death, then was like 

"Shit, I forgot to storyboard Obito handing over his eyes properly last chapter" 

Then he had to write this chapter the way he did. 

This is honestly the first super horrible chapter I've read from Naruto ever, hope this shit either doesn't continue + is temporary + is explained so it makes it easier to accept.


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 6, 2014)

Kishimoto is a fucking idiot.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol Kakashi with a Jiraiya Susanoo.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow i had no clue what was going on but atleast it ended up good.

And dafuq JohnConnors sig ruined my life :S Edit: Nah made it complete


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2014)

So what's the verdict? Who is the bigger troll? Kishi? Or Evil?


----------



## Steezus (Aug 6, 2014)

Officially done with this manga kishi is el bastardo.


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 6, 2014)

Wonder when Itachi will come back for a visit and give Sasuke some powers.

Maybe Shisui will drop by too.

Perhaps Fugaku and Mikoto...

Hamura is next.


----------



## fakkiha (Aug 6, 2014)

fakkiha said:


> I predict more nonsense, impossible feats, plotholes and cheese dialogues. I also predict fanboys denfending it.




 I deserve a trophy, but maybe I was competing on easy difficulty.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 6, 2014)

So Sasuke was the one who teleported naruto after all  ?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 6, 2014)

I know whats going inside the head of Kishi when this chapter happened


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2014)

I for one think the Obito/Rin stuff is adorable and pretty cool.

Also, Kakashi with sharingan in both eyes and the susano'o that comes with it<3


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 6, 2014)

Now, this, is just beyond ludicrous. How exactly can non-Uchiha eyes even open the sharingan, let alone perfect Susano'o? And Obito can just pop in at any time from the afterlife for a "Howdy, stay away from Rin, 'kay?"

It would be cool to see Kakashi wearing the hat, though.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 6, 2014)

lolololololololololololol


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 6, 2014)

I tought we had gotten rid of Obito for good...

Man this chapters have been extremely cringeworthy, can this end plz?

Also I DONT see what's the point of being Hokage anymore. Basically no one will ever fck with Konoha cause they are too bloody OP. The balance of power it's broken, demolished and there are no villians nor forces of nature left to deal with. Everything is too one sided.

Maybe I am thinking things too much but with every chapter that goes on, I see Kishi driving himself into a corner more and more.


----------



## SLB (Aug 6, 2014)

To think I almost didn't read this chapter. Oh what a treat this was


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, that's the last time I ever question Evil.


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Aug 6, 2014)

Wait, I'm confused by page 13. they still want to seal those beasts?


----------



## Zay (Aug 6, 2014)

Dafuq? Mecha-Kakashi better whoop some ass doe...


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Aug 6, 2014)

Well that was garbage. Kishi's just doing whatever he wants now, no fucks given whatsoever. I can't believe this is the same manga that I once thought could achieve masterpiece status by the end of its run.

The days of quality writing and great storytelling are long fucking gone.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 6, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I tought we had gotten rid of Obito for good...
> 
> Man this chapters have been extremely cringeworthy, can this end plz?
> 
> ...



Naruto Battle of the Gods


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 6, 2014)

My reaction to this chapter:


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 6, 2014)

*Everything Kishi's done is perfectly logical!*

I figured it out!

*2011*

Kishi: So, we're at the war arc, time to start wrapping this up.

Editors: Keep it going for a least another year. It's a gold mine.


*2012*

Kishi: So now the war arc is almost over. Let's start discussing my next project.

Editors: Not quite yet. Everyone likes this Madara chap, he needs to be the final villain.

Kishi: [dejected] Okay...


*2013*

Kishi: So, I figured out how to stop Madara. Manga will be over sometime next year.

Editors: Dump it. There should be a new final villain who's been using Madara this whole time. Start hinting at it.

Kishi: [WTF?]


*2014*

Kishi: Okay. I'm tired of this. I want to discuss my new project, now.

Editors: No. We need to keep on going so long as this is profitable.

Kishi: [Profitable, eh? I'll show you. I'll sink this manga in 10 chapters.]

Editors: WTF is this?!

Kishi:


----------



## Rosi (Aug 6, 2014)

This chapter  

Why am I on my vacation atm 

This is too hilarious to be real.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 6, 2014)

The Format said:


> Well, that's the last time I ever question Evil.



The best part about that game is that the real spoiler was dumb enough to blend in with a bunch of fake spoilers. And people hardly even gave that spoiler a real glance before it was revealed as the true one because it really was *that* absurd even amongst fakes.


----------



## Katy Perry (Aug 7, 2014)

*This manga is retarded.*

The latest chapter is prime exapmple of that. Almost it felt like I read someone's fanfiction.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2014)

You can leave, but you'll be back, they always come back.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 7, 2014)

What was once a good story has now become a parody of itself. Thank you Kishi, for ruining your own story. Clearly he does not want a part 3, so he just fucks up enough so no one will ever ask for it


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 7, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> You can leave, but you'll be back, they always come back.



I refuse to believe that someone has to quit the manga for good...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 You're gonna give me the giogio face aren't you


----------



## balthosai (Aug 7, 2014)

ya, this manga has become retarded


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> What was once a good story has now become a parody of itself. Thank you Kishi, for ruining your own story. Clearly he does not want a part 3, so he just fucks up enough so no one will ever ask for it


i think kishi just wants to fuck with the fanbase (especially sasuke) so they would leave reading his manga and not buy it anymore forcing him to cancel this manga for lackluster sales compared to before so he can make his new manga


----------



## Psp123789 (Aug 7, 2014)

I just keep thinking this manga can't get any worse than it already is which is why i am able to keep reading.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 7, 2014)

Didn't you say that Sasuke was the one who teleported Naruto?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 7, 2014)

Psp123789 said:


> I just keep thinking this manga can't get any worse than it already is which is why i am able to keep reading.



Next chapter: Naruto and Sasuke do fusion dance a la DBZ and one-shot Kaguya... Chapter after that, Black zetsu eats devil fruit and becomes final villain... Another chapter: we get a flashback explaining that Sakura was the strongest character after all, but just did not want to do something because she found the struggle of other amusing. She executes BZ with one flick of her finger. 

Chapter after that: announcement that is forced to Naruto stop, because an angry mob has murdered Kishi and his editor.


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2014)

This manga has been retarded for the last 100 chapters.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this chapter proves kishi doesn't give a darn anymore and just wants to hurry up and end it. can't wait for mario


----------



## KibaforHokage (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm sure I'll see you here next week


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 7, 2014)

The Format said:


> Ppl need to chill. There's like zero chance Kakashi getting PS is legit.



There are more things in heaven and earth, The Format, Than are dreamt of in your philosophy.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 7, 2014)

The zero chance just turned 100%.


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2014)

Double4Anime's review: LINK


----------



## Keishin (Aug 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Double4Anime's review: LINK


The reviews for this week were fucking gold. I've never laughed so much, and the last 2 links are hardcore Naruto fans also.
LINK

LINK

LINK <- Go to 4:50 lol.


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2014)

Lol, I'll check them out.


*Edit*: Dat reaction at 4:50.   

I have to subscribe now.


*Edit 2*: LMFAO!! You guys gotta check out starting at 8:15


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Double4Anime's review: LINK



i thought you were black, klue


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 7, 2014)

Keishin said:


> The reviews for this week were fucking gold. I've never laughed so much, and the last 2 links are hardcore Naruto fans also.
> LINK
> 
> LINK
> ...



"I thought this friend was DEAAADD"



Salt production was at an all time high with this chapter.


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2014)

silverflash said:


> I figured it out!
> 
> *2011*
> 
> ...



lol, that is pretty much what i think


----------



## Cloudane (Aug 8, 2014)

O.......kay
So people can just waltz back from the dead now, and at any age they want
That's new

I just...
I'm done.


*waits for the next one*


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 8, 2014)

_Those who abandon their friends are worse than trash._

Sasuke is portrayed as worse than trash.

It's all according to plan.


----------



## fakkiha (Aug 8, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> What was once a good story has now become a parody of itself. Thank you Kishi, for ruining your own story. Clearly he does not want a part 3, so he just fucks up enough so no one will ever ask for it



 A parody of itself is the perfect way to describe it, never in another manga I have seen how the seriousness of a character death have been butchered beyond words by the infinite paralels until it became absolutely laughlable. Obito's death is now the running joke of the manga.


----------



## Kneel (Aug 8, 2014)

This chapter...

Akira, anyone?


----------



## Melas (Aug 8, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Didn't you say that Sasuke was the one who teleported Naruto?



True, had that particular fantasy panned out, many of those bitching now would find the chapter much more acceptable.


----------



## takL (Aug 8, 2014)

lines from a credible jp spo site.

#688: Sharinganed(/Sharin-eyed).....!!

Obito: can you wait a little bit longer? on the way to (=before leaving for) the other world...just for secs and that'll be enough.. I want to make a bit of detour.
Rin: ...who do you want to help this time?
obito: Kakashi. now I'm finally alone with you. It would spoil the moment for me to have him come here too soon. Besides...
(the thought) that he can't do anything but stand aside literally like a Scarecrow(=Kakashi in jp) in a field(=Hatake in jp)...kinda gets on my nerves!

Obito: Ill give you a present to celebrate it(=kakashi's becoming the 6th hokage)  in advance...
Although with a time limit, its not something useless. ...you know?
...You haven't forgotten your renowned name even other countries resounded in the first place, right? 
The name is, Sharingan(ed) Kakash!

Black zetsu in his mind: this...isnt in the human shape (/form)!? its not like mom transformed to 10b of her own will. maybe the bijus are detaching themselves in response to narutos earlier attacks!? This (10b-zation) isn't stable!!

Naruto: Sasuke! Use your do-jutsu (ocular technique) for Sakura-chan!!

Black zetsu in his mind: what's going on!?

Kakashi in his mind: Obito...thank you....be with me and watch me.   this time for sure ...ill protect them.... ill protect the world!!


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Aug 8, 2014)

So it's like Kakashi Obito fusion? 2 spirits in 1 body


----------

